# *****JUNE Babies due dates******



## emmadrumm77

I am making a new list!! The other list of when everyone was due has been removed! Post on here and will do my best to put you on x If i have got anyone wrong then let me know.
*29th May*
ginger863

*May 30th*
TashTash

*May 31st*
aneageraussie
*June 1st*
lili24
truly_blessed
katyblot

*June 2nd*
poppykat
angelbaby999

*June 3rd*
agreekmom
gash02
kailm

*June 4th*
grumpygal76
counselorgirl
Gizmo
Tashry
*June 5th*
lauzliddle
rox.bear

*June 6th*
Tara123006
Cerellia
-linn-
*June 7th*
Bexy
ELSMUM
Junebug-CJ
Unicus
*June 8th*
emmadrumm77
Dixielane
Trinity42
Ria_Rose
Wish4another
*June 9th*
chocaccino
KerryanneJ09
hayley_willis
newmummytobe
*June 10th*
mrsthomas623
cinnamum
nellis10
rachlouise25

*June 11th*
Sarah0108
Moraine
lauren28
VOverseas
sweetniss113
nickyg
emski803
*June 12th*
born2bamum
buterflies12

*June 13th*
missjay
SamGames23
*June 14th*
Cobo76
luv2jig
Kacie
fi_broon
Delilah
Elle Number 4
*June 15th*
ohmygod
Mariaa
dnw_lvs_mjc
*June 16th*
Mrs G
Heather M
mememe84

*June 17th*
Zen_Jenn
berrukins
GenJer2
*June 18th*
tonyamanda
E&L's mummy
EmzyMathRuby
gemma&bump
mommy-in-june
*June 19th*
JCIC
umm
Lownthwaite

*June 20th*
k1mberley
sunshine007

*June 21st*
SylvieB
nightkd
ch4r10tt3
*June 22nd*
SharonF
Dora

*June 23rd*
lizzieredrup
oobabylocaoo
Melody74
Rebecca_B
bky
*June 24th*
SarahMelissa
Hoolie
sdgerrard
*June 25th*
LorettaClaire
Ifeelsick
Tulip
mommy2kaleigh
*June 26th*
Kirsty90

*June 27th*
NewYearNewME
Marisa08
djt
Freya27
*June 28th*
hannah76
rihanna
Jordicia
Bexx
*June 29th*
Lena
xxmissngmommy
*June 30th*
discoclare


----------



## tonyamanda

hi hun.. according to my dates so far im due on the 18th i think :)


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi :hi: mine is the 24th


----------



## -Linn-

thanks for doing this Emma! xx


----------



## lauzliddle

Hi mines the 5th x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

thanks for taking your time to do a new one x

mine is 27th June x


----------



## -Linn-

Oh Emma I just saw I'm due on 5th of June not 6th :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

I think i have you all above?? Sorry Linn xxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks hun xxxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

According to my dates I am due on 5th although I'll have a better idea once I've been for my scan on 24th :)


----------



## sarah0108

11th x


----------



## Kailm

Thanks for taking the time and putting me on this list, it is much appreciated x


----------



## born2bamum

twelth for me pls :)

Laura xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

18th for me please.


----------



## Hoolie

24th for me please - pending officail confirmation at my early scan 17th Nov

Thanks

Alex


----------



## SylvieB

21st but got my first appt (hopefully with a scan) on wednesday. thank you so much for taking your time!


----------



## Lownthwaite

My EDD is currently June 25th


----------



## Unicus

mine is the 10th of June :)

thanks for making a new list :) x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

My pleasure guys, seems a shame not to have a list xx Have updated all those so far x


----------



## mrsthomas623

Could you please put me down for the 10th?
Thanks!


----------



## lili24

I know that Junebug_CJ is due on the 4th with me Emma xxx


----------



## Cobo76

I am due on June 14th. Thanks for doing list. :)


----------



## Lena

Not had mine confirmed by a scan or anything... but working back on my dates I think I am the 29th June (2 days before MY birthday actually!)


----------



## -Linn-

Emma you could also check on the facebook group for more due dates but might be difficult as they aren't on there with their BnB names. Did you hear from Twinmad if I make ask? As you got her on the list! 

You are doing a fab job! xxx


----------



## Trinity42

hi my due date is june 6:happydance:


----------



## agreeksmom

im due june 3 but im going to try to pop in may but lol wh knows


----------



## grumpygal76

I'm due june 4th :)


----------



## lizzieredrup

23rd for me :D


----------



## SharonF

Hi

Thanks for doing this!

My EDD is 22nd June


----------



## hannah76

i'm due on the 28th! thanks :flower:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

Thanks for doing this, it's a shame the other one disappeared.

Please can you put me down for 16th.

Thanks xx

PS are we chatting on here or on the other thread now?


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi Emma, I'm a 1st June 1st time mummy to be


----------



## -Linn-

Maybe someone else could take ownership of the other thread then we could add a link to this list to the front page again!


----------



## Mrs G

-Linn- said:


> Maybe someone else could take ownership of the other thread then we could add a link to this list to the front page again!

We could ask the mods to do this but I'm not sure how???:shrug:


----------



## -Linn-

Im not sure either i mean she didnt say she wants someone else to do it but just deleted the list, so dont know if we are even allowed to just take it! all very confusing what happened there!


----------



## Hoolie

why don't we all just post on here?

On the surface if looks like Lkeecey doesn't want the thread else she'd have left the due dates list up at the very least. Perhaps we should all respect her decision and leave it alone and just use this one

Alex


----------



## nightkd

Urm, I'm due June 21st...What happened to other thread? Sorry if I missed it... :blush:

xx


----------



## rihanna

please can you add me! 28th ! x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn, no have not heard from Twinmad? Should i delete her?
I do Not know how to take over the other thread?? 
I am going to use this one now, not because i set it up but just feel it is the right thing to do? None of us know why LKeecy stopped the other thread and deleted it?? She had her reasons i suppose. Just glad her and her Bean are ok, i just think when you read all the sad stories it can make you a bit down...................JUST REMEBER TO HAVE A LOOK AT THE 2ND AND 3RD TRI THREADS AT TIMES. There are hundreds of people with big healthy bumps on there.

I hope i have updated correctly guys??

And by the way *WE ARE PREGNANT!!!!!! YIPPEE xxx*


----------



## LorettaClaire

25th June for me please x x


----------



## luv2jig

June 14th!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Right all updated.
How r we all feeling? Am so looking forward to my scan now, just wish it would hurry up.
lol x


----------



## ~RedLily~

Got my dating scan next month but atm it's 26th june.


----------



## -Linn-

I am feeling very confused as to what has happened here yesterday and last night! Hope everybody is well otherwise. Lili best of luck for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks Linn I'll text you as soon as I have news :hugs: xx


----------



## Cobo76

Hi ladies not sure whats going on but I'm glad to see everyone is ok. 

Good luck with your scan Lili.


----------



## oobabylocaoo

Im due june 23rd


----------



## Ifeelsick

Hi 

also confused - I joined the other list but can I please join this one too?!

I'm preg for 1st time and baby due 25th June 2010 :happydance:

thanks


----------



## Moraine

My due date is June 11th. Though I haven't had a dating scan yet.


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Hi all,
I'm due June 17th for now. Have a scan tomorrow.
- Jennn


----------



## Junebug_CJ

grumpygal76 said:


> I'm due june 4th :)

Same as me and lili24!!! There aren't many of us June 4th!
:hugs:
CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Thanks Linn I'll text you as soon as I have news :hugs: xx

Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you!!
:hugs:
CJ


----------



## SylvieB

lili, all the best for your scan today!


----------



## poppykat

Hi there,

very new to this site but according to an early scan I am due 2nd June.

x


----------



## lauren28

Hi all

At the moment I am due on the 11th although this could change after my scan at the end of the month.

Laurenx


----------



## E&L's mummy

ok so i think ive caught up on everything. glad to see your ok LKeecy. not gonna say owt else. hope all of you are well. xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I would just like to thank so many of you for your private messages xx

Lili i hope your scan goes well, let us know babe.

Zen_Jenn Will be thinking of you tomorrow for your scan xxx

Welcome to all the new people on here and congratulations to you all xxxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks so much ladies, nervous and excited. I'll update you all when I get back :D xx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sure everything will be fine but I would be just as nervous!


----------



## nickyg

I'm due on June 16th. Thanks.


----------



## Bexy

I'm due 7th June - thanks :)


----------



## Tara123006

june 6th :)


----------



## Tara123006

I'm confused...what happened to the other june babies thread?


----------



## -Linn-

i will PM you Tara, the thread is locked!


----------



## Cobo76

Nine weeks today! Yay! I love moving up a box. :happydance:


----------



## K1mberley

Anticipated due date 20th


----------



## -Linn-

congrats on 9 weeks Cobo! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

OOOOH congratulations Cobo, my day is a Wednesday. It is so good every Wed to reach another week xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

All updates complete x


----------



## -Linn-

Ah I hope we will hear from Lili soon... I'm so nervous and excited for her!!!


----------



## Cobo76

Welcome Kimberley and congrats!

I know I'm so excited for Lili, cant wait to see her beanie pics.


----------



## K1mberley

Thanks Cobo, its taking its time to sink in!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I know.........the waiting game! I bet she has had to wait...........NHS and all that! And then probably gone for a walk.....................then for a munch.............then BLAH BLAH BLAH.....................ok ok am ranting.
Come on Lili xxxxx


----------



## Dixielane

June 8th here


----------



## -Linn-

Lili's scan was amazing everything went well :happydance:


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> Lili's scan was amazing everything went well :happydance:

Yeah.......................well done girl xxxxx

Oooh just got ur text xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Lili's scan was amazing everything went well :happydance:

Great news!!! Post a picture soon Lili!!! Is your due date still June 4th? (Oops, still haven't posted mine, will try to think of it tonight...).
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Did you have a scan Junebug? I take it all went well xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Did you have a scan Junebug? I take it all went well xx


I had my first ultrasound October 27th, at which point my due date was moved from June 9th to June 4th. Growth was good (5 days ahead of what we thought!) and heartbeat was amazing. BUT there was an umbilical cord cyst seen, which is associated with a 1/10 risk of chromosomal abnormalities (mostly trisomy 18, which is much worse than Down syndrome and not compatible with life beyond the neonatal period). So I'm having a CVS on November 19th to find out if baby's chromosomes are OK. Trying to stay positive but getting more and more worried... :cry:
Thanks for asking Linn :hugs:
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

I wish you the best of luck for the CVS! I can understand your worries, I worry enough about things without anyone finding anything on my scan! I hope you will be able to enjoy your pregnancy more once you got the (hopefully positive) reults. Will it take long for the results to come back? Sadly I know about Trisomy 18, most babies still die during the pregnancy but I know a woman whose daughter is now 8 months and she got it, they didn't find out until after the birth despite her having regular scans and a NT scan! So I understand you will have that CVS done!


----------



## modo

-Linn- said:


> Lili's scan was amazing everything went well :happydance:

Thanks for the update :)


----------



## SylvieB

I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything's fine, junebug.
so happy for lili that everything's good.
i hate commuting at the moment. the train makes me feel even worse :( off for the next two days as i got some pre-natal class on base tomorrow and my new first appointment with a hopefully niver doc on wednesday. can't wait to see the lil kidneybean, as my sister calls it lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> I wish you the best of luck for the CVS! I can understand your worries, I worry enough about things without anyone finding anything on my scan! I hope you will be able to enjoy your pregnancy more once you got the (hopefully positive) reults. Will it take long for the results to come back? Sadly I know about Trisomy 18, most babies still die during the pregnancy but I know a woman whose daughter is now 8 months and she got it, they didn't find out until after the birth despite her having regular scans and a NT scan! So I understand you will have that CVS done!

Yes, many T18 babies die in utero. The nuchal fold isn't increased in T18 (really only with congenital heart disease and T21 - Down syndrome), only the first trimester blood work can give you the info...

Only 5% survive the newborn period. And they are severely debilitated.

I've sadly been preventing myself from enjoying the pregnancy up until now, I'm so scared of the result :-( DH and I, when referring to the pregnancy, keep saying "if things go well on the 19th", etc... We should have a preliminary report by Friday November 20th at 5 PM. I'm obviously not working on the 19th and 20th, no way I will be able to focus. 

At least I have you wonderful ladies, and a very sweet DH, to help me through this. We won't be telling our family members and friends about the pregnancy unless we have good news on the 20th...

CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Sylvie hope everything will go well at the appointment. What kind of class is that you will be going to? I cant wait to go to a class but I am waiting til I'm 15 weeks, don't know what I will be doing yet but there are several things on offer!


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> I wish you the best of luck for the CVS! I can understand your worries, I worry enough about things without anyone finding anything on my scan! I hope you will be able to enjoy your pregnancy more once you got the (hopefully positive) reults. Will it take long for the results to come back? Sadly I know about Trisomy 18, most babies still die during the pregnancy but I know a woman whose daughter is now 8 months and she got it, they didn't find out until after the birth despite her having regular scans and a NT scan! So I understand you will have that CVS done!
> 
> Yes, many T18 babies die in utero. The nuchal fold isn't increased in T18 (really only with congenital heart disease and T21 - Down syndrome), only the first trimester blood work can give you the info...
> 
> Only 5% survive the newborn period. And they are severely debilitated.
> 
> I've sadly been preventing myself from enjoying the pregnancy up until now, I'm so scared of the result :-( DH and I, when referring to the pregnancy, keep saying "if things go well on the 19th", etc... We should have a preliminary report by Friday November 20th at 5 PM. I'm obviously not working on the 19th and 20th, no way I will be able to focus.
> 
> At least I have you wonderful ladies, and a very sweet DH, to help me through this. We won't be telling our family members and friends about the pregnancy unless we have good news on the 20th...
> 
> CJClick to expand...

I am glad you will get the results fast, another lady on here waited for more than a week for hers which I thought was really long! I am sure everything will be fine but I can understand you are not enjoying it yet. My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## lili24

Wow wow wow that was amazing girls!! We had to wait ages to get seen but it was worth it!! Little baby had both arms above his head chilling out, and even waved at us! I loved every second of it!!!

Gonna add my picture in a min! 

My official due date is now 3rd June if you don't mind changing it Emma xxxxx


----------



## aneageraussie

hi can u please put me down for 1st june altho not sure may move to 31st/30th may.. my last scan showed im ahead 2 days so im 11w1d today..

:hi: to everyone !!


----------



## -Linn-

I am so pleased for you Lili, cant wait to see the pic! xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

sorry aneageraussie thought i saw you on this list before!


----------



## aneageraussie

yeah Linn i thought i saw myself too in the list.. i thought may be i was seeing things :shrug: but u saw it too.. so it was not my pregnancy brain kickin on :rofl:

yay!! for lili... bring on the pic :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

well I asked Emma to wait for peoples confirmation as she had Amos in it who sadly lost her baby so I think she wanted to make sure you reply to this thread first! I am sure you will be back on it soon :)

Thanks again Emma for doing another list for the June babies!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Lili what wonderful news!!! So happy and relieved for you :hugs:

CJ


----------



## lili24

Hey girls I added it onto my facebook in a private album for you. I can't bring myself to put it on here after all the recent weirdness.. I don't want those people looking at my baby. Go check it out! xx


----------



## aneageraussie

i knw how hard it can be managing the list again... top job emma and thanks so much.. xx

just 2 more weeks and 2nd tri... it sure is flying... i have NT scan on 18th Nov and now again im getting nervous.. i was so nervous at my last scan at 8w4d and was feeling good about abt it for abt 2 weeks and now feeling nervous again..
i think i will b e fully relaxed after 12th week scan and entering into 2nd tri... 
:blush:


----------



## -Linn-

Lili, I am coming to have a look now, I understand you and also wont be adding any pix on the public forum after all anyone can read on here who has got access to the internet!


----------



## -Linn-

aneageraussie said:


> i knw how hard it can be managing the list again... top job emma and thanks so much.. xx
> 
> just 2 more weeks and 2nd tri... it sure is flying... i have NT scan on 18th Nov and now again im getting nervous.. i was so nervous at my last scan at 8w4d and was feeling good about abt it for abt 2 weeks and now feeling nervous again..
> i think i will b e fully relaxed after 12th week scan and entering into 2nd tri...
> :blush:

hahah well i think you will never be fully relaxed anymore about your baby but i am sure you will be much more relaxed. it seems like a great milestone to make it to second tri!


----------



## aneageraussie

so true Linn no i wont be fully relaxed.. i keep telling myself ok this one and i wont be nervous anymore and then i find something or other to worry about.. oh well.. but yeat when i will see the baby at the scan i sure will be relaxed for atleast 2 weeks :rofl:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ladies,
aneageraussie...........i am soooooooo sorry for taking you off the list, as Linn explained i took a few people off, who did not reply to this new thread, as i was not aware of Amos having a MC, i thought i would take those off who were on the other one, just incase. I didn't want to upsey anyone xx

Lili..........................YIPPEE!!!!!! I am so pleased for you, you must feel like a weight has been lifted......will check the pics out of FB in a mo xxxx

Junebug.........I was unaware of the anguish you and OH must be going through, and will prey that everything works out for you on the 19th!! Just try and stay positive hun xxxx

I seem to have a thing for mini cheddars at the moment!! Must go and have another packet xxx


----------



## aneageraussie

emmadrumm77 said:


> Ladies,
> aneageraussie...........i am soooooooo sorry for taking you off the list, as Linn explained i took a few people off, who did not reply to this new thread, as i was not aware of Amos having a MC, i thought i would take those off who were on the other one, just incase. I didn't want to upsey anyone xx
> 
> Lili..........................YIPPEE!!!!!! I am so pleased for you, you must feel like a weight has been lifted......will check the pics out of FB in a mo xxxx
> 
> Junebug.........I was unaware of the anguish you and OH must be going through, and will prey that everything works out for you on the 19th!! Just try and stay positive hun xxxx
> 
> I seem to have a thing for mini cheddars at the moment!! Must go and have another packet xxx

Emma - thats cool.. u didnt upset me.. :)


----------



## -Linn-

now I want mini cheddars but not going shopping til later!


----------



## Delilah

Hello everyone can I add myself too please - not been around for a while but my due date is 16 June.

Is the other June babies thread still going or just this one now?

Thank you xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Welcome Delilah, have added you to the list.

The other June list has been locked so no longer there hun xxx


----------



## -Linn-

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

TIRED, and it's only 16:14 here! At least the waves of nausea are getting less severe 
How is everyone one else?
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Nausea is a good sign Junebug! But I know it can be quite annoying... I'm always the most tired in the afternoons. Have you been able to sleep more recently, I think you posted about having insomnia before? I am feeling quite sick and can't stop eating!


----------



## Missy86

Sorry to intrude ladies, just wondered what happened at Lili24 scan


----------



## -Linn-

Her scan was amazing there is an update a few pages back! All was well :)


----------



## Missy86

Great, will go and find it


----------



## -Linn-

It's on this thread... she has not added a pic, it's on her facebook if you are on her friend list!


----------



## KerryanneJ09

ninth  xo


----------



## lili24

Thanks for asking Missy, it was fab :) not long until yours yay! Xx


----------



## -Linn-

how are lili? still on :cloud9: ?


----------



## Missy86

Yes getting nervous lol

If I am put back a few days I wil have a little june baba


----------



## lili24

Just at my mums linn, came to give them a pic! Gonna leave now cos feel likeim gonna be sick, but I'm soooo happy! I'll be on facebook in a bit if you're on. Forgot to tell you my next scan is the day before yours :) xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah im on facebook, im so bored as well... so will be waiting for you! your mum must be so pleased! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Nausea is a good sign Junebug! But I know it can be quite annoying... I'm always the most tired in the afternoons. Have you been able to sleep more recently, I think you posted about having insomnia before? I am feeling quite sick and can't stop eating!

Thanks for asking: I'm still wide awake at 4-5 AM. I go to bed around 22:30, so I will try a new strategy tonight: in bed by 9 PM, see if I can doze longer to feel more rested... Afternoons are unbearable for me at work: I seem to have a second wind when I come home though.

I'm also constantly munching to help with the nausea! I don't want to know how much weight I've gained, I've asked DH to hide the scale :dohh:

CJ


----------



## cinnamum

june 10th for meeeeee!


----------



## SarahMelissa

I had my first scan today, yolk sac and strong heartbeat seen :cloud9: didnt get a picture though, because the place i was at didnt have a camera hooked up to the machine :hissy:


----------



## Heather M

Hey Ladies! Can you put me back on the list? June 16! Thanks!


----------



## SylvieB

sarahmelissa, that's great news!


----------



## SylvieB

I'm stupid, I'm stupid, I'm stupid.
I thought that class today was starting at 10 and I just checked in the folder to make sure it was really 10 and it started at 8.30. it's 8.40 now. Argh! Took a day of leave for nothing. So pissed off right now and it's my own bloody fault (still having a go at hubby for it lol)


----------



## Kacie

hi all.. I'm June 14th.

Sorry for asking silly questions as I haven't been on in a few days but why was the other list removed?? 

EDIT: just seen lkeecey's message.. all explained :)

thank you for re doing the list Emma :hugs:


----------



## Kacie

PS. I have gone up a box on my ticker!! My baba has toes!!!... :wohoo: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Nausea is a good sign Junebug! But I know it can be quite annoying... I'm always the most tired in the afternoons. Have you been able to sleep more recently, I think you posted about having insomnia before? I am feeling quite sick and can't stop eating!
> 
> Thanks for asking: I'm still wide awake at 4-5 AM. I go to bed around 22:30, so I will try a new strategy tonight: in bed by 9 PM, see if I can doze longer to feel more rested... Afternoons are unbearable for me at work: I seem to have a second wind when I come home though.
> 
> I'm also constantly munching to help with the nausea! I don't want to know how much weight I've gained, I've asked DH to hide the scale :dohh:
> 
> CJClick to expand...

Sorry to hear you still have problems sleeping, I wake up sometimes and can't go back to sleep unless I go downstairs and eat something, maybe you could try doing that! I slept for 10 hrs last night and I know I will feel really tired again in the afternoon... just one of those pregnancy things! Maybe you will sleep better once you've got that CVS out of the way. 

Sarah Melissa - yay for seeing a heartbeat, what a shame they didn't get you a pic! 

Lili - didnt see that yesterday, thats fab you are getting another scan, is that cause it was too early for a NT scan? How lucky are you?! I loooove scans and can't wait for mine, only 2 weeks to go and I'm so glad my scan will be 1st thing in the morning too! No stressing all day... 

Sylvie - how very annoying! Was it a very important class? How is Susan? 

Kacie - congrats on going a box up! 

Hope I didnt forget anyone! 

Good morning to everybody else :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

2 weeks 2 days for my scan!!!! Hurry up.....Grrrr
And it is at 2.20pm................another Grrrrrrrrr

Hope everyone is ok today, have updated list xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah i'm so glad mine is at 8.50 so I won't be nervous all day like before my babybond scan!


----------



## E&L's mummy

4 weeks today for mine.....11am. just phoned to see if i could change it forward by a week but they havent got anything for a combined appointment (scan and consultant) gggrrrrrrr so wanted to shave a few days off the wait.


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> 4 weeks today for mine.....11am. just phoned to see if i could change it forward by a week but they havent got anything for a combined appointment (scan and consultant) gggrrrrrrr so wanted to shave a few days off the wait.

poor you, i know you can't wait! are you feeling any better?


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> 4 weeks today for mine.....11am. just phoned to see if i could change it forward by a week but they havent got anything for a combined appointment (scan and consultant) gggrrrrrrr so wanted to shave a few days off the wait.
> 
> poor you, i know you can't wait! are you feeling any better?Click to expand...

yes and no. i cant help feeling something is wrong. its soo frustrating as i never worried with the girls and even with my MC before DD2. i think where i live and the anxiety issuses ive had since DD2 was born are not helping but i cant seem to get anyone to take me seriously.


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sorry to hear that, I felt the same way.. my OH just kept saying evrything is fine thats all. But I think he just wanted me to stop worrying! I am so glad I was able to have that private scan done. But as long as you are not bleeding or having any cramping you have to try and think positive, MMCs are very rare!


----------



## Kacie

E&L's mummy said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> 4 weeks today for mine.....11am. just phoned to see if i could change it forward by a week but they havent got anything for a combined appointment (scan and consultant) gggrrrrrrr so wanted to shave a few days off the wait.
> 
> poor you, i know you can't wait! are you feeling any better?Click to expand...
> 
> yes and no. i cant help feeling something is wrong. its soo frustrating as i never worried with the girls and even with my MC before DD2. i think where i live and the anxiety issuses ive had since DD2 was born are not helping but i cant seem to get anyone to take me seriously.Click to expand...

Aww hun, I hope you feel a little more positive soon... everyday is one step closer. Sorry I haven't read back over the thread but would you be able to go for a private scan to put your mind at ease at all?

My scan date is 3 weeks away now but it's at 9:15 am. I like that it's early so no waiting around all day but just keep thinking that I'm gonna have to set my alarm to get up for a wee at 7:30am as I wont be allowed to after that.. need 90 mins build up for my full bladder apparently. Mind you, I probably wont sleep anyway.

I hope everyone is well today, I'm finding it hard to keep up with everyone so very sorry if I seem to miss people out. :kiss:


----------



## E&L's mummy

Kacie said:


> Aww hun, I hope you feel a little more positive soon... everyday is one step closer. Sorry I haven't read back over the thread but would you be able to go for a private scan to put your mind at ease at all?
> 
> My scan date is 3 weeks away now but it's at 9:15 am. I like that it's early so no waiting around all day but just keep thinking that I'm gonna have to set my alarm to get up for a wee at 7:30am as I wont be allowed to after that.. need 90 mins build up for my full bladder apparently. Mind you, I probably wont sleep anyway.
> 
> I hope everyone is well today, I'm finding it hard to keep up with everyone so very sorry if I seem to miss people out. :kiss:

not really. we cant afford it and hubby doesnt think its ness. long story. but thanks for your reply. xxx


----------



## VOverseas

Hi, 

Can you put me on for June 11?


----------



## Wish4another

Hi there, 
I'm due on June 10th.
Thanks!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Ah hello. Found the new thread hard to find. Can we please have some ***s in the title, my skim reading skills aren't what they were.

How is everyone doing?

I'm finally 10 weeks ... after almost making it to 10 weeks last week and then being put back 3 days at my scan. Can't convince OH of a private scan either, so got to wait till January to see bubs again. Can't wait to pick up the HB on my doppler.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ria_Rose said:


> Ah hello. Found the new thread hard to find. Can we please have some ***s in the title, my skim reading skills aren't what they were.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm finally 10 weeks ... after almost making it to 10 weeks last week and then being put back 3 days at my scan. Can't convince OH of a private scan either, so got to wait till January to see bubs again. Can't wait to pick up the HB on my doppler.

Can i delete the title and put ***s in?? In won't let me when i click edit??? Or shall i just leave it??


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

18th June x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ria_Rose said:


> Ah hello. Found the new thread hard to find. Can we please have some ***s in the title, my skim reading skills aren't what they were.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm finally 10 weeks ... after almost making it to 10 weeks last week and then being put back 3 days at my scan. Can't convince OH of a private scan either, so got to wait till January to see bubs again. Can't wait to pick up the HB on my doppler.

Is that better?? Please don't aske me to change it again, was terrified i would delete it or something xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## grumpygal76

:0)


----------



## Kacie

E&L's mummy said:


> Kacie said:
> 
> 
> Aww hun, I hope you feel a little more positive soon... everyday is one step closer. Sorry I haven't read back over the thread but would you be able to go for a private scan to put your mind at ease at all?
> 
> My scan date is 3 weeks away now but it's at 9:15 am. I like that it's early so no waiting around all day but just keep thinking that I'm gonna have to set my alarm to get up for a wee at 7:30am as I wont be allowed to after that.. need 90 mins build up for my full bladder apparently. Mind you, I probably wont sleep anyway.
> 
> I hope everyone is well today, I'm finding it hard to keep up with everyone so very sorry if I seem to miss people out. :kiss:
> 
> not really. we cant afford it and hubby doesnt think its ness. long story. but thanks for your reply. xxxClick to expand...

I completely understand... my hubby wont go for it either and can't afford it at the moment. 

Really try not to worry if you can.. the time will fly by until your scan and everything will be great. big :hugs:

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

To all the ladies out there worrying while awaiting scans, I'm there too!!!
1 week and 2 days to go till my next U/S and CVS where I find out if babe has T18 or another horrible trisomy... I'm starting to have nightmares now :cry: And DH said yesterday that he's not letting himself be excited until we have positive news... I get excited when I remember I'm pregnant and then crash land when I remember the 1/10 risk. Sigh...

How is everyone feeling today symptom-wise? My trick of going to bed earlier did help! I was awake a bit at 3:30, grabbed a few crackers and went to the washroom, then fell right back asleep until my 6:35 alarm. Much better. Nausea still there, but no throwing up yet so I won't restart the MS meds unless that happens.

Sending :hugs: and positive vibes to everyone!
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

I'm glad you slept well :) Always helps me to eat when I wake up in the middle of the night! I'm feeling sick but so happy I just cleaned my entire kitchen, DD is in bed and my lunch is cooking so I'm gonna eat and have the afternoon on the couch :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> I'm glad you slept well :) Always helps me to eat when I wake up in the middle of the night! I'm feeling sick but so happy I just cleaned my entire kitchen, DD is in bed and my lunch is cooking so I'm gonna eat and have the afternoon on the couch :)

Lucky you, sounds like an ideal day!!! I have to pray I won't be sick while seeing my patients this morning. Luckily most of the genetic counsellors with whom I work are away at a conference, so I have ALL my afternoons patient-free this week. If I truly feel like crap, at least I can leave work early!! :happydance:

Thanks for your trick about a snack, I'm going to try to keep a pack of biscuits under my bed so that I don't have to get up tonight!

CJ


----------



## Dixielane

Ria_Rose said:


> Ah hello. Found the new thread hard to find. Can we please have some ***s in the title, my skim reading skills aren't what they were.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm finally 10 weeks ... after almost making it to 10 weeks last week and then being put back 3 days at my scan. Can't convince OH of a private scan either, so got to wait till January to see bubs again. Can't wait to pick up the HB on my doppler.

Happy 10wks! Im there too!


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug - thats a good idea, my OH would complain though if I started eating buiscuits in bed, he hates crumbs. So I just go downstairs for some toast :) yeah I am lucky, when I was pregnant the first time I had to work 11 hours per day which was really exhausting! Sounds like you got an interesting job.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Junebug - thats a good idea, my OH would complain though if I started eating buiscuits in bed, he hates crumbs. So I just go downstairs for some toast :) yeah I am lucky, when I was pregnant the first time I had to work 11 hours per day which was really exhausting! Sounds like you got an interesting job.

I'M the one who's a neat freak in our relationship: I'm willing to attempt it just to avoid waking up fully!
I'm working 8:30 - 17:00, which is not that bad, but with my insomnia and fatigue, it's become really trying!!! Hopefully now that I slept over 8 hours I'll have a better day :thumbup:
CK


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Junebug - thats a good idea, my OH would complain though if I started eating buiscuits in bed, he hates crumbs. So I just go downstairs for some toast :) yeah I am lucky, when I was pregnant the first time I had to work 11 hours per day which was really exhausting! Sounds like you got an interesting job.
> 
> I'M the one who's a neat freak in our relationship: I'm willing to attempt it just to avoid waking up fully!
> I'm working 8:30 - 17:00, which is not that bad, but with my insomnia and fatigue, it's become really trying!!! Hopefully now that I slept over 8 hours I'll have a better day :thumbup:
> CKClick to expand...

oh what time is where over there? Here it's already 3.15 pm, hope the day will go fast for you xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Guys, my dopper is arriving tomorrow and will be exactly 10w, would i be able to hear the HB by then?? I know it is hard to find as so small, just didn't know if any of you had any luck at 10w??


----------



## Dixielane

emmadrumm77 said:


> Guys, my dopper is arriving tomorrow and will be exactly 10w, would i be able to hear the HB by then?? I know it is hard to find as so small, just didn't know if any of you had any luck at 10w??

My doc has me scheduled for a doppler appt when I am 11w2d


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Guys, my dopper is arriving tomorrow and will be exactly 10w, would i be able to hear the HB by then?? I know it is hard to find as so small, just didn't know if any of you had any luck at 10w??

what doppler are you getting? maybe i need to come visit you :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> Guys, my dopper is arriving tomorrow and will be exactly 10w, would i be able to hear the HB by then?? I know it is hard to find as so small, just didn't know if any of you had any luck at 10w??
> 
> what doppler are you getting? maybe i need to come visit you :haha:Click to expand...

It's the pink angelsounds one, was recommended xx


----------



## -Linn-

I think it could work, but would get worried if it didn't! I would like one with a LCD display!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> oh what time is where over there? Here it's already 3.15 pm, hope the day will go fast for you xx

We're 5 hours behind the UK here in Toronto.
Well, just finished seeing 7 patients (it's now 13:43) and I'm exhausted. Definitely taking the commuter train at 15:13, I can't stay until 17:00!

Emma, I'm so jealous! I want one too!!! My stethescope is not letting me hear the HB...
You may hear something, but don't worry if you don't!

CJ


----------



## emmadrumm77

NewYearNewMe.........................I just thought, the reason i didn't copy the list was because i know a few people on there have had MC and so did not want to upset anyone??

Keep it up there if you like, but i think i may just stick to my one....................What does everyone else think???


----------



## lili24

That list is very up to date hun, I don't know how it got back there but Lkeecey must have put it back before her account was closed. She did keep it very up to date though so it would be fine to use if you wanted to xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah maybe she put it back, i think it looks good... but making a new one was not that bad an idea some people seem to have disappeared without letting us know of their MCs if you know what I mean! 

Lili how are you? didnt read you on here all day?


----------



## lili24

Not feeling good Linn so I have been browsing but not posting much! It's just that constant need to throw up. Been in bed all day I have 0 energy!! U ok?? When are you comin to clean my kitchen? Now that you've done yours mines gotta be next! Xxx


----------



## lili24

Need to update my tickers too but can't be bothered messing with them! 

Emma could you change me to the 3rd June as that's my official due date now xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> NewYearNewMe.........................I just thought, the reason i didn't copy the list was because i know a few people on there have had MC and so did not want to upset anyone??
> 
> Keep it up there if you like, but i think i may just stick to my one....................What does everyone else think???

I agree Emma!!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili sorry to hear you are not well, id come do yours i have been feeling sick all day but not throwing up.... my dinner is ready now. maybe chat later :hug: xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili meant to add I would clean your kitchen if I didn't live 4 hours drive away!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

emmadrumm77 said:


> NewYearNewMe.........................I just thought, the reason i didn't copy the list was because i know a few people on there have had MC and so did not want to upset anyone??
> 
> Keep it up there if you like, but i think i may just stick to my one....................What does everyone else think???

didnt think hun - yes i agree - a new/fresh start!


----------



## lili24

Hehehe I know, I need a cleaner tho! This sickness is not a nice feeling but I keep looking at my scan and that makes it all worthwhile and makes me smile. I am lucky having another one aren't I? I didn't expect it because my MW told me there is no NT scan in my hospital, but the sonographer said there are certain measurements she would like to take at 12w.. So I get another one yay!! 

Enjoy your dinner, I don't think I'll be having anything else to eat tonight apart from Rennie :( They work real good though thanks for recommending xx


----------



## -Linn-

I didn't enjoy my dinner, it was homemade pizza... I made it with DD it looked and smelled really nice but the cheese put me off all of a sudden... so I am now having plain pringles as I got ridiculous amounts of saliva again, kind of helps! yeah rennies are fab and you can have as many as you like! Did you get the soft chewie ones? Trust me you will be living off them again at the end of your pregnancy. No more nausea but heartburn as soon as you lie down, think I was sleeping with 6 pillows lol...


----------



## rox.bear

hi im due on the 5th of june same here id have better idea on the 24th on my first scan of this month,cant wait


----------



## Kailm

Hey all, just thought I'd check in! anyone else 10 weeks+ with symptoms really easing? I am quite enjoying feeling good but then that little thought of ' I wonder if everything is okay' creeps in. But i actually enjoy food again (in small amounts) now that the bloating has eased! Hope you are all well! x


----------



## lili24

Oh no I better stock up on them then!! I've eaten all of the soft chewy ones, now I've got the suckable tablet ones but I don't like them as much at all. The chewies are def the best! Tried Tums too, but they are crap. Where does all the saliva come from lol, I have loads! I just found enough energy to change all our bedding but now I'm ready to get straight into it... Gonna sort my tickers though first cos I am happy I am gaining a day :)


----------



## rox.bear

SmileyShazza said:


> According to my dates I am due on 5th although I'll have a better idea once I've been for my scan on 24th :)

hi ,Oh my gosh exsact same with me my due date is the 5th of june and my scan is on the 24th of this month let me know how u get on hope its all great and congrats..:flower:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Guys i feel like poo and am exhausted. Will update list tomorrow as at the moment i just want to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep xxx
Will update from page 16 xxxx 

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Guys i feel like poo and am exhausted. Will update list tomorrow as at the moment i just want to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep xxx
> Will update from page 16 xxxx
> 
> Love to you all xxxx

good night emma... if you got time come on facebook in the morning hun... xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili and Emma: hope you feel better tomorrow!!! :hugs:
CJ
PS: Yay, I found enough energy to go to my yoga class tonight, on my way now!!!


----------



## -Linn-

enjoy your class... i might join a pregnancy yoga class this time! never done anything like that before though! 

good night everyone, I'm off to bed!


----------



## sunshine007

Hi i am due on the 20th yah


----------



## SylvieB

emma, hope you are feeling better.
linn, if you wanna clean, you are welcome to come and pay me a visit. hubby is already bugging me that i have to clean. i KNOW that, but i'm just so sick, tired and unmotivated all the time lol


----------



## Kacie

sunshine007 said:


> Hi i am due on the 20th yah

congratulations sunshine! :happydance:

I would love to join a pregnancy yoga class... is there a specific time in the pregnancy when you should start going? I am not much of an exerciser by nature so I would need to start as a beginner and take it pretty easy:thumbup:

I think i will look up classes in my area. 

I hope you are all feeling much better today.. 

:cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

Sylvie I know the problem with the lack of motivation very well but I dragged myself up yesterday, thank god OH wouldnt say anything! At the weekend he did it all for me... don't know what happened but he suddenly got a lot nicer to me since we had that scan! Did he not believe I was preggers before lol?! 

Kacie the midwife told me about it briefly at the booking appointment, I think you shouldnt start til after the 1st tri or at 15 weeks or something. Where I live there was swimming, yoga and can't remember what else... hope those are still on. I'm seeing my midwife at 15 weeks again and she said she would give me all the info then! Hope you will find something nice in your area. 

I am feeling really sick and tired today but it's ok... it makes me more relaxed about the pregnancy! 

:hugs2: to everyone


----------



## Kacie

Thanks Linn hun, I thought it would be something like that as I don't exercise regularly.

I hope the sickness doesn't get you down too much. 

I like the ms as an indicator that things are progressing OK but it is a nuissance when I'm supposed to be going out somewhere or working.

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thankyou for your kind words all :hugs:

I seem to be getting morning sickness in the evenings, so am in bed by 9.30!!! I think it is just because i am tired at that time of day, so makes me feel sick.

*AM 10w TODAY!!!!!! YIPPEE * another mile stone xx

Hope we are all well today?? Any scans today??

I am waiting for my doppler to arrive which is VERY exciting, however am aware i may hear NOTHING yet xx Is it too early for mini cheddars yet??


----------



## -Linn-

congrats hun.... definetely not too early for mini cheddars!


----------



## nickyg

I've made it to 9 weeks! Beginning to really think this is 3rd time lucky.


----------



## emmadrumm77

nickyg said:


> I've made it to 9 weeks! Beginning to really think this is 3rd time lucky.

Congratulations Nickyg xx It is great news. I love hitting the weekly mark, mine is 10wks today xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats Nicky! Fingers crossed you got another 31 weeks to go now :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats Emma! I was so relieved when I got to 10! And in 2 days, I'll be 11! Amazing how quickly time flies, feels like yesterday I got my BFP at 3 weeks and 3 days!

Yoga was amazing. Not doing prenatal yoga, just regular. I used to do 5-6 hours per week but since the energy starting being an issue I stopped going. When I arrived, I was 30 minutes early so did 30 minutes of cardio on the glider. Looks like my energy is making a return, I'm so relieved!

Linn, I was awake 1 hour last night, so got a total of 8 hours of sleep. Going to bed earlier makes a difference, and the snack with milk helped (ended up forgetting to put the biscuits under our bed so had to make my way to kitchen).

How is everyone feeling today? Lili, are you better?

CJ


----------



## lili24

Hey Junebugs..
Not really CJ, was throwing up all night and still am this morning, I'm still in bed, feel so lazy! Happy though cos I am 11 weeks tomorrow and surely it must start to ease off soon..

Has your Doppler arrived Emma? I don't know whether to buy one or not..

Xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> Hey Junebugs..
> Not really CJ, was throwing up all night and still am this morning, I'm still in bed, feel so lazy! Happy though cos I am 11 weeks tomorrow and surely it must start to ease off soon..
> 
> Has your Doppler arrived Emma? I don't know whether to buy one or not..
> 
> Xxx

Oh you poor thing!! I only feel nausea, which is bad..........you must feel awful hun xxx Sending you big:hugs:

My doppler has not arrived yet, but none of our post has xxx:growlmad:
It was only dispatched yesterday, i really want to try it out.......will be great later on so my girls can listen to the "bean" xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

My doppler has just arrived!!!!! Got to put DD in bed at 1 and then i will try it............i know it is very early but you never know xx


----------



## lili24

Yay!! I've heard some people do pick it up this early with Angelsounds, but some don't so don't worry! Would be lovely if you did though :) let us know xx


----------



## nellis10

Can you put me down for the 10th June? Thansk!!:happydance:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Have no idea!!! Just did a test and there is alot of noise, but i think this may be the placenta? All very odd, i thought at one point i heard it, but it was too slow, sounded more like a whooshing sound in time with my own heart! Hmm
Will try again in a few days xxx


----------



## SylvieB

emma, how exctiting! i'll keep my fingers crossed that you'll be able to hear something soon!
lili, hope you are better soon!
Just got back from my scan and everything's fine. Baby is normal size, the heart was beating, the doctor was REALLY nice and took a lot of time and my next scan is already in 2 weeks on the 26th (thanksgiving, here we come!). hubby will be off then, so he can come along. but daycare's gonna be closed... well, we'll see whether i can find someone to watch susan again.
gonna put a pic up on my fb later but have to wait for hubby to get home first. baby was hiding though, so you can't really see a lot. next time, it'll be too big to hide lol
was 1.65 cm, so over half an inch lol (well, that's what he measured,but he didn't go all the way to the end)


----------



## -Linn-

CJ Im glad you are getting more sleep! I was naughty and had Pringles in the middle of the night! Slept for 10 hrs again and it so helps with the nausea when I get so much sleep, my DD is spoiling me... woke up at 9 for the second morning in a row! 

Oh poor Lili... fingers crossed it will start to ease at 12 weeks! 

Emma sounds very much like the placenta, thats why I want one with a LCD display they are pricey but at least you can see the heartrate then so you know what you are hearing IYKWIM. 

Sylvie cant you bring Susan? DD loved coming to the scan and we will bring her to all scans... there will only be another 3 for me :( My next scan is in 2 weeks too! Hope the doctor was nice :)


----------



## fi_broon

Hi Ladies,

Can I join in? I'm a 36 yr old 1st time mum living in SW Ontario due on June 14th. I moved to Canada 4 years ago from Scotland so OH and I are doing this without family support which is somewhat daunting.

I have my first MW appointment tomorrow and am very excited. 

Looking forward to getting to know all you lovely ladies throughout our pregnancies.

Fi


----------



## emmadrumm77

SylvieB said:


> emma, how exctiting! i'll keep my fingers crossed that you'll be able to hear something soon!
> lili, hope you are better soon!
> Just got back from my scan and everything's fine. Baby is normal size, the heart was beating, the doctor was REALLY nice and took a lot of time and my next scan is already in 2 weeks on the 26th (thanksgiving, here we come!). hubby will be off then, so he can come along. but daycare's gonna be closed... well, we'll see whether i can find someone to watch susan again.
> gonna put a pic up on my fb later but have to wait for hubby to get home first. baby was hiding though, so you can't really see a lot. next time, it'll be too big to hide lol
> was 1.65 cm, so over half an inch lol (well, that's what he measured,but he didn't go all the way to the end)

Your 2nd scan is on the same day as my first!!! Seems ages away xx

I am taking both my DD's with me........hope all is ok xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

All updated xxx
Welcome fi_broon xx


----------



## -Linn-

Welcome fi_broon :) 

Emma the kids will love it won't they? My hospital letter clearly states you are only allowed to bring one other person into the scan with you lol... but I am not counting her as a full person and she loved to see the baby on telly as she said when we went to babybond!!


----------



## Mary HH

I had my dating scan yesterday and have been confirmed as 9w +1d, due on 15th JUne 2009. please add me to the list.

Oooppss, just realised I need to change my ticker.


----------



## -Linn-

congrats to you too ohmygod!


----------



## lili24

Emma I read the placenta makes a whooshing noise, must be that you are hearing? Keep trying and I'm sure you'll find it soon! 

Just ate some chicken pasta hope it stays in... blah. Waiting for a parcel to arrive, my new boots, I wonder if I will ever feel well enough to wear them and go out again, I will have to wear them around the house, lol.

Welcome ohmygod and fi_broon xx


----------



## lili24

Oh my god look at my ticker counting down to my scan I can't believe it's going so fast, I can't wait to move over to the second tri section with all you lovely ladies! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> Oh my god look at my ticker counting down to my scan I can't believe it's going so fast, I can't wait to move over to the second tri section with all you lovely ladies! xx

When is 2nd Tri?? In all the bounty bits it is 12weeks??


----------



## lili24

I think on here it's the end of 13 weeks xx


----------



## -Linn-

I can't wait either! Your scan is very soon Lili, mine is the day after :) Chicken pasta sounds nice! I had a fish finger sandwich.. feeling sick but want another one already. I'm sure there will be occasions for you to wear your boots out of the house! xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma did you already get your bounty pack? I was told I will get it at the hospital when I go for my scan! I always thought it was 13 weeks. You can read and post their whenever you like... don't know when we will move this thread, I guess not until the last ones are in 2nd tri!


----------



## lili24

I know Linn, yours is the day after mine, I will feel like I'm going for a scan 2 days in a row lol.. I'm glad yours is in the morning though!! Mine is 4pm... :o 

I have wanted a fish finger sandwich since you mentioned it the other day, sounds so good! No fish fingers though :(


----------



## -Linn-

oh I got loads of fish fingers in Asda, those new birdseye battered ones... they were on offer only £1 a pack so I stocked up.... just feeling so sick changed my mind about having another one. Shame you don't live nearby or I'd make you one..... aaaaaahhh this bloody saliva is driving me insane!


----------



## Butterflies12

mine is the 12th
:baby:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all!

Blimey I've missed a lot in a couple of days!! Hope everyone is ok.

I'm 9 weeks today!! :dance:
Every week is a little milestone for me.

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn And lili24............You 2 make me laugh............it is like listening to 2 old ladies :haha: I love it!!!!

I feel like i am having 3 scans now.............just can not believe my first one is after both of you!!! :winkwink:

I got a load of stuff from the MW on my visit and had a pampers book in there. It says that first tri is 0-12
2nd 13-26
3rd 27-42


----------



## SylvieB

Now I want fishfingers, too. Have to go and buy some tomorrow! Linn, you are so evil lol
I only got a booklet at the doc's today. last time I got a whole package, even including a bib lol
And with Susan, we got loads of books and a few for her when she was born. Loved the british for that lol and the 250 quid voucher for her birth which is now sitting in an account waiting for her 18th birthday...


----------



## -Linn-

2 old ladies why? :haha:

ah your scan is not long after ours... I can't wait to see your pics! I see you also made a nice ticker! 

yea for me the 3rd tri was really til 42 weeks I hope this one won't stay in that long!


----------



## lili24

Haha... I moan like an old lady!

I got my bounty pack at the booking in app at the hospital, when I had the blood taken. I got the Bounty information pack, and Mum-to-be pack with all the goodies in... :D It's got baby wipes, pampers newborn nappy, breast pads, fairy non bio, and ermmmmmm sudocream! Oh and a few magazines etc.. think I might have a radox bath and read one of them! xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Sylvie I'm still waiting for my books (as if I didnt already have them all), think I will get them at the hospital when I go for my scan. Sorry for mentioning fish fingers... I have gone off all my usual foods and been eating so much crap. I am jealous of your German sausages you are getting for your dinner, and I can't go and buy them anywhere :(


----------



## -Linn-

Lili enjoy your bath, I can't wait for my bounty packs, if they didn't run out again lol!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I know.......i love the bounty packs with all the nappies in............HOW SMALL ARE THEY??? JUST LOVE IT XXXX

Ok linn you are going to make enemies if you carry on mentioning fish fingers!! I had to go out and buy some for my dinner tonight!! lol
I want to try my doppler again.................not that i can hear much!! 

Just got to tuck into my 3rd pack of mini cheddars before i tackle my girls dinner xx


----------



## lili24

Fish fingers for tea <3

OH is going the Tesco, and he is getting me some pickled onions, and a chocolate eclair <3

Bet I'm on here tonight moaning about heartburn lol x


----------



## -Linn-

aren't you lucky... now I want chocolate eclairs though!!! 

My doctors surgery just rang I'm having my swine flu jab on monday... wish DD could have it too, but they said no :(


----------



## -Linn-

Emma mentioning chocolate eclairs is much worse! Enjoy your tea... I'm looking forward to mine but not saying anything before I get in any more trouble! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow, good for you!! I am waiting until i am at least 12 weeks i think, but i know i won't be offered it until Dec, as that is when my GP said they will be starting them over here xx

Am a bit scared of having it though as it contains mercury xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> Emma mentioning chocolate eclairs is much worse! Enjoy your tea... I'm looking forward to mine but not saying anything before I get in any more trouble! xxx

ha ha ha ..............i have choc eclairs here...........Mmmmmmmmmmmmm xx


----------



## Mrs G

I got a pack from bounty and it just had crappy leaflets in it..... is there another one I should know about?!?
x


----------



## -Linn-

there is one with samples, sudocrem, nappy, fairy washing detergent... ask for more when you are next at the hospital... I didnt get any yet, they forever run out of them. If you go on the bunty webpage you can order them online I think!


----------



## lili24

I'm not having it, purely because I am terrified of needles! You'll be fine though Linn, they have got the injection quick havent they? I haven't heard anything about it from my surgery..


----------



## lili24

Mrs G said:


> I got a pack from bounty and it just had crappy leaflets in it..... is there another one I should know about?!?
> x

That sounds like the information pack, was it like a folder with velcro flap? There is another one called mum-to-be essentials with all the samples in, if they didn't give it to you at the hospital there should be a voucher in your info pack that you can take to Asda or Boots to get the other pack. xx


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Emma mentioning chocolate eclairs is much worse! Enjoy your tea... I'm looking forward to mine but not saying anything before I get in any more trouble! xxx
> 
> ha ha ha ..............i have choc eclairs here...........Mmmmmmmmmmmmm xxClick to expand...

now im really offended, maybe I should take DD for a walk to the tesco metro we got around the corner? I really really want eclairs now!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Off to search for freebies voucher!! x


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> I'm not having it, purely because I am terrified of needles! You'll be fine though Linn, they have got the injection quick havent they? I haven't heard anything about it from my surgery..

I'm a whimp when it comes to needles but I am having this for my DD who needs me to look after her :)


----------



## counselorgirl

Hi Mine is june 4th!!:flower:


----------



## SylvieB

i envy you for all the goodies you get in the uk though :( none of that here :(
ah well, i'll guess i'll start cleaning the pans and pots from the weekend and then stat cooking the potatoes for dinner as husbeast should be home in about an hour


----------



## lili24

If you haven't got one you may get that on your next visit to the hospital, I don't know if I got mine early for some reason.. but the bounty website says the info pack is given in early pregnancy, and the mum-to-be pack is given from 3+ months. xx

https://www.bounty.com/packs


----------



## -Linn-

I think she can't get the bounty packs in Germany!


----------



## lili24

I mean Mrs G :) She has gone to look for her voucher for the pack x

Not good though, don't you get any freebies in Germany Sylvie?? I love freebies x


----------



## -Linn-

sorry :dohh:


----------



## Mrs G

LOL! Found it!! Will they check if I'm 3 months plus???


----------



## SylvieB

Nope. Well, hardly. I have to contact companies myself and some send you some freebies :D But it's a lot of work and most only send you something if you are getting twins +


----------



## lili24

No you should be able to collect it any time. They gave me mine at 9 weeks so don't think they are strict about it!! xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

fi_broon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join in? I'm a 36 yr old 1st time mum living in SW Ontario due on June 14th. I moved to Canada 4 years ago from Scotland so OH and I are doing this without family support which is somewhat daunting.
> 
> I have my first MW appointment tomorrow and am very excited.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all you lovely ladies throughout our pregnancies.
> 
> Fi

Welcome and congrats fi_broon, your situation is similar to mine! Also 36, expecting first and living in Southern Ontario. I'm in Toronto, whereabouts are you? 
CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

counselorgirl said:


> Hi Mine is june 4th!!:flower:

Yay, another one due the same day as me and grumpygal!!!
Welcome,
CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I feel let down, we don't get freebies in Canada :-(
Lili, so sorry to hear you had a rough night. I really hope you get rid of your nausea at 12 weeks (or sooner if possible!).
Now you ladies have given me cravings for fried fish and chocolate eclairs, thanks! ;-)
CJ
PS: Emma, the mercury contained in vaccines is ethyl mercury, which is rapidly degraded and excreted from the body, thereby being of no concern. The bad mercury is methyl mercury: this is the one that the body can't metabolize and builds up - it is definitively NOT in vaccines!


----------



## Ria_Rose

I think the concept of bounty packs is about manafacturers advertising their products and services through samples and vouchers - whilest providing information for pregnant women. I wonder why more countries don't do this, must be a great advertising tool to reach lots of mum-to-bes.

I think I get one more with Josh and that's it. Claimed the 3 month pregancy one already (cute tiny nappy) and a huggies voucher to get a free packet of 27 newborn nappies from Tesco. 

You get 2 given to you in hospital after you have the baby. A lot of pamflets and rubbish to bin but those mini sudacrem pots are so handy for changing bags (just keep refilling them)


----------



## -Linn-

So I have been to tescos and bought a selection of fresh cream cakes... now please everybody do not mention any more foods that will give me cravings afterwards!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks CJ for telling me that xxx Am not so worried about it now xx
What do you do for a living?? You seem to be "in the know" so to speak xx U a GP??


----------



## lili24

-Linn- said:


> So I have been to tescos and bought a selection of fresh cream cakes... now please everybody do not mention any more foods that will give me cravings afterwards!!

hahaha!! yummy aren't they, mine is from tesco!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> Thanks CJ for telling me that xxx Am not so worried about it now xx
> What do you do for a living?? You seem to be "in the know" so to speak xx U a GP??

I'm a medical geneticist: I specialize in the genetics of infertility, and prenatal diagnosis as well as teratology  Go figure I'd have a 1/10 risk of trisomy 18, I've counselled numerous couples who've been there. Irony. Or bad luck.
:shrug:
Glad I could provide you some comfort! 
CJ


----------



## lili24

Awww hugs for CJ. That is ironic :( but hopefully everything is going to be ok for you. 
:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> So I have been to tescos and bought a selection of fresh cream cakes... now please everybody do not mention any more foods that will give me cravings afterwards!!
> 
> hahaha!! yummy aren't they, mine is from tesco!Click to expand...

they are delicious... but not until after tea when the little one is in bed!!! I'm having toad in the whole with mash and cauliflower cheese hope I will like it more than last nights dinner! How are you feeling? :hugs2:


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks CJ for telling me that xxx Am not so worried about it now xx
> What do you do for a living?? You seem to be "in the know" so to speak xx U a GP??
> 
> I'm a medical geneticist: I specialize in the genetics of infertility, and prenatal diagnosis as well as teratology  Go figure I'd have a 1/10 risk of trisomy 18, I've counselled numerous couples who've been there. Irony. Or bad luck.
> :shrug:
> Glad I could provide you some comfort!
> CJClick to expand...

That is ironic... but you have to see it that way you got a 9/10 chance everything is fine, not long til you know now!! :hugs2:


----------



## lili24

Much better actually, it seems baby likes chicken pasta and fish fingers! But time will tell because I feel my worst later in the evening once the heartburn starts. Got me rennies at the ready though!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> That is ironic... but you have to see it that way you got a 9/10 chance everything is fine, not long til you know now!! :hugs2:

Thanks! It's interesting: I always flip the numbers like that for my patients, which tends to reassure them. But in the same situation, I'm still thinking 1/10 is huge. While recognizing of course that the chances are on my side. My gut feeling is that everying is OK, but I don't want to jinx it until the test is done by being TOOOO positive! The good part is: 8 days until we see Petit Pois on ultrasound again (will be DH's first time) and we get the test done so we can hopefully put this behind us (fingers crossed!).

I'm so hungry, I just caught up with the thread and all of you talking about food has made my tummy grumble. I could eat so much these days. I'll go have my lunch, I may feel better!

CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Much better actually, it seems baby likes chicken pasta and fish fingers! But time will tell because I feel my worst later in the evening once the heartburn starts. Got me rennies at the ready though!

Yay, hope it stays down!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow CJ that is alittle bit ironic!! However i do like the 9/10 chance and fingers crossed for you xx
Toad in the hole..................YUMMY!!! Just wish i could cook!! Have not been near the kitchen (except for the kids dinner) for weeks!! Just can not do it........I have to eat something quick with little cooking involved xxx Am living off alot of eggs at the moment xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili - rennies will help, at least you had some dinner... I find that greasy food makes the heartburn worse and bananas! 

CJ - I'm sure you will be fine, T18/13 is still very very rare! Sorry for mentioning all that food, I had to walk to the shop to buy cream cakes not long ago cause someone else mentioned them!!


----------



## lili24

Emma you wanna see how many eggs I've eaten! Scrambled egg every morning without fail cos it's all I can stomach. My poor OH must be sick of making me it!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i've just had a macdonalds :dance: it was yummy. DD1 had gym tonight so it was late and i really couldnt be bothered so we got drive thru. sooo naughty but sooo worth it.

sorry i havent caught up on all the thread. but hoping you are all doing ok xxxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i've just had a macdonalds :dance: it was yummy. DD1 had gym tonight so it was late and i really couldnt be bothered so we got drive thru. sooo naughty but sooo worth it.

sorry i havent caught up on all the thread. but hoping you are all doing ok xxxxx


----------



## fi_broon

Hi CJ,

I'm in Waterloo so not too far away. I think I saw you mention the CVS test before? I'm going to be discussing this with my midwife tomorrow as I need to be referred to McMaster. I must admit, that scares the crap out of me, but both OH and I have decided we need to do it.

Fi


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK now my curiosity is piqued... Can you please translate for little ol' Canadian me what a "toad in the hole" and rennies are? I can picture a fried toad but that doesn't seem to appetizing to me :winkwink:
CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

fi_broon said:


> Hi CJ,
> 
> I'm in Waterloo so not too far away. I think I saw you mention the CVS test before? I'm going to be discussing this with my midwife tomorrow as I need to be referred to McMaster. I must admit, that scares the crap out of me, but both OH and I have decided we need to do it.
> 
> Fi

Oh so cool that you're so close by! PM me, we'll chat about everything off this thread!
CJ


----------



## mjt11907

Hi ladies sorry ihavent been on in a while workin nd much needed house work had to get done... Neways I hope everythings going well with u all.. I had a second ultrasound today first one was oct 29 saw baby hb at 122... I have been pushed back so my new due date is june 29th ne later and I won't be with u ladies ne more .. But saw the heartbeat today and got to hear it I'm 7 wks 1 day... It was 162 today big difference for a week and 2 days later!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma psssst it's frozen toad in the hole and cauliflower cheese, the oven is cooking it right now, just hope OH will be home on time... so I just gotta make the mash and gravy, keep having to sit down while I'm cooking it as well.. big glass of icy water helps. If you didn't live too far you could come over for tea!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Junebug_CJ said:


> OK now my curiosity is piqued... Can you please translate for little ol' Canadian me what a "toad in the hole" and rennies are? I can picture a fried toad but that doesn't seem to appetizing to me :winkwink:
> CJ

It is sausages with a yorkshire pudding (do you know what that is) batter all around it xxxx It is yummy xxx

No frogs are harmed in the making of this xxxx
https://anglopole.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/toad_in_the_hole.jpg


----------



## -Linn-

sorry CJ didnt see your questions, toad in the hole are sausages inside batter like this https://www.taste.com.au/images/recipes/sfi/2004/07/7861.jpg and Rennies are chewy mints that stop heartburn, antacids thats all boring really but they are quite effective!!


----------



## -Linn-

Emma was faster! :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mmmmmmmmmmm just looking at the pictures. What do i do now???? Toad in the hole or fish finger sandwich!! The choice is too hard.........and am starting to feel bit sick Grrrr x


----------



## lili24

Mmmmm fried toad hahaha, delicious!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Linn and Emma, that actually looks really good! I've never seen anything like that in Canada, but I'll try anything with batter  Yes, we have Yorkshire pudding here. Gee, now I have a new craving: meat with batter...
CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Mmmmm fried toad hahaha, delicious!

:blush:
Well, that's what the name invoked in my pregnancy-induced imaginative brain! :winkwink:
CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm just looking at the pictures. What do i do now???? Toad in the hole or fish finger sandwich!! The choice is too hard.........and am starting to feel bit sick Grrrr x

Hurry, hurry, time to eat something!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Frogs legs anyone xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> Frogs legs anyone xx

Ewwww you've just put me off my lunch!
:haha: Just kidding, nothing can do that anymore!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Fish fingers are in the oven............was quicker that fried toad.lol xx


----------



## SylvieB

before you were explaining what toad in the hole was, i was craving yorkshire pudding. they don't have it here...
i'm gonna see whether they got something at the commissary or i'll have to make some myself


----------



## truly_blessed

woooo 11 weeks!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

truly_blessed said:


> woooo 11 weeks!!!!

Congrats! Nice feeling I imagine. Will be joining you Friday!


----------



## truly_blessed

Friday will be here before you know it. It's a great feeling but still just a number until that scan proves it to me lol


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Frogs legs anyone xx

:rofl: im now onto my cream cakes with chocolate angel delight!


----------



## lili24

Linn you're an evil woman!!


----------



## mememe84

hi june 16 for me


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Aaaaackkkkk Linn stop it!!!
I'll be buying a box of cream doughnuts on my way home from work now!


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks I know I'm evil, I'm just getting you all back now, I did not start the cream cake cravings on here... had to walk to the shop for them myself :haha: 

I will stop now I promise, it's horrible when you are pregnant isn't it? Someone mentions some food and then you have to have it!


----------



## lili24

I had my chocolate eclair but angel delight sounds so yummy. It's like we are obsessed with food!


----------



## -Linn-

I am obsessed lol... oh that angel delight was good, I made one packet and shared it with OH and I am having to tell myself right now that I really don't need any more! I had to buy enough at Tescos to put it on my card... not really my fault I had to get angel delight too :rofl:


----------



## natasja32

Oooo i fancy a slice or two of cheese cake!!:dohh: Wonder if hubby will pop down to the shops to get me some!:blush: Hope you girls are all well!:hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Sandwich was yummy, and choc eclair MMMMMmmmmmmmmm xxx
Going to watch tv now and then go to bed xx
Night night all
Chat tomorrow xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Natasja I'm well thank you, oh he has to get it for you! Thank god Tescos is open all night so there is no excuse! How are you doing?


----------



## natasja32

Linn hubby just asked if you know that the new call of duty is out??:dohh: In other words my cheesecake might only be here in the morning!:haha: Bloody computer games!..Im good thanks sweetie,have a cold or something again,my chest is painfull and sore and im coughing. I seem to be getting one thing after the other at the moment. The worst is that my astma has started playing up since becoming pregnant,and ill all the time,for the first time in 10 years! So thats not very good. Apart from that and the fact that i have NO cheesecake,im just peachy thanks sweetie!:haha: How are you and bean doing?:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Men... in fact I do know the new call of duty is out! My OH loves it, maybe thats why I walked to Tescos earlier! He could have still got it for you not like it takes all night... playing call of duty does however :rofl: 

My asthma has returned as well since I'm pregnant, didn't have any since last December. I have been prescribed a couple of inhalers that are safe in pregnancy and am having the swine flu jab cause I heard it's bad for people with asthma. Maybe your doc can prescribe you something. Been having more MS but thats ok, makes me confident the baby is fine. Since I had my scan I actually allowed myself to get quite excited about being pregnant! When is your next scan?


----------



## lili24

Hi Nat!! 
Cheesecake sounds good!! I've just had these cakes, Kiplings Angel slices, they are gorgeous. 

I sound like a right fatty on this thread!


----------



## -Linn-

OMG kiplings angel slices... now who's evil? And I really can't go to Tescos anymore :( OH is already playing and I'm feeling very lazy!!!


----------



## lili24

Got you back lol.. Xx


----------



## lili24

OMG.. Attack of the saliiiiiiva!!


----------



## -Linn-

you did indeed get me back hun... ah I hate that everytime I eat something nice I get that afterwards, just having an airwave gum now helps a little!


----------



## Cerellia

6th of June.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Cerellia said:


> 6th of June.

Welcome!!!!


----------



## TashTash

Morning Girls,

How is everyone?? I came back from UK where i have been too busy to come on BnB and was very confused to find our old thread was gone :( 

I had a lovely time with my familily and spent most of it relaxing and sleeping - which was lovely!! 

Only have to wait 6 more sleeps til we go for the NT scan and we get to see our little bean again :) 

Im still sick and tired pretty much all the time and have lost another 2lbs.............thats only 5lbs in total but do you think its enough to be worried about?? Im deffo getting a little belly now as my trousers feel tight when i do them up! cant wait til i have a proper bump though :) 

I am slowly catchin up with the posts here that i have missed!! 

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everybody! 

Welcome back TashTash :) Better don't read the last few pages, it will only give you cravings :haha: 

I don't think losing 5 lbs is so bad at all, I must say I have been feeling pretty bad but I have been eating loads in the last 2 weeks and don't want to know how much I put on already. But with DD I lost weight in the beginning and then still managed to put on 70 lbs after that.. so no need to worry! 

How is everybody this morning? I had to throw up when I first got up but since had lovely breakfast, toast, bacon, eggs and tomatoes... just in case anybody needs any cravings!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Nope........don't fancy that!! I had a Nutri-grain oat bar xxx All i could handle xx
Welcome TashTash..........when is your due date and will pop it on list xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I feel really good now that I had my breakfast and the sun is shining here today so DD and I are off to the park soon! 

Have a good day everybody :)


----------



## TashTash

My due date was the 2nd June but at the last scan it got changed to 30th May .........started a Junebug though so im staying here lol. You never know my date may change again at next weeks scan as it has with the last 2 scans i have had!! 

I havent had any cravings as everything seems to make me feel sick!! 

Im covering in a nursery today so hiding in the office and trying my hardest not to run to the bathroom to be sick.............which is hard but so far were doing alright!

DH is getting very frustrated with the amount of "safe" foods i have as there isnt alot lol mainly oranges, apples, pineapple, cheesy watsits and fromage frais at the moment is about all i can manage wkthout feeling ill afterwards :( 

Hoping that it passes soon and i can start eating properly again!

x x x


----------



## lili24

1
1

W
E
E
K
S
! 

I feel terrible but that sounds lovely Linn xx


----------



## -Linn-

Congrats Lili, hope you will feel better soon hun, I'm making the most of it while I'm feeling better... off out now, talk later xxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> 1
> 1
> 
> W
> E
> E
> K
> S
> !
> 
> I feel terrible but that sounds lovely Linn xx

Congratulations lili............a great mile stone hun xx

TashTash you are on list xx


----------



## hayley_willis

Hi, I am 9th June approx, going for my dating scan tomorrow, very nervous  Xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

hayley_willis said:


> Hi, I am 9th June approx, going for my dating scan tomorrow, very nervous  Xx

Yeah.........another one for the 9th xxx

Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## -Linn-

Just got back from the park and feeling soooo sick now! But I'm glad I went DD loved it, I'm waiting for my fish fingers to cook... hope they will make me feel better.


----------



## hayley_willis

I am on a fish finger mission 2 !!! x


----------



## -Linn-

I have been eating so many fish fingers lol... I have gone off all the usual things I used to cook! 

Can someone send me some motivation to clean my house?


----------



## lili24

Linn I think you should join fish fingers anonymous you are addicted haha! I was feeling sick but a bit better after 2 kiplings angel slices lol.

Got my letter for swine flu vaccine today, asking me to book an appointment for when I turn 12 weeks.... what the fuck do I do ahhhhh!


----------



## -Linn-

it's up to you, there is a long discussion on first tri at the moment, if you wanna check that out.. its called swine flu update!
i'm delighted im having mine on monday!


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> Linn I think you should join fish fingers anonymous you are addicted haha! I was feeling sick but a bit better after 2 kiplings angel slices lol.
> 
> Got my letter for swine flu vaccine today, asking me to book an appointment for when I turn 12 weeks.... what the fuck do I do ahhhhh!

I will wait until def 12 weeks! I think though you have to put your trust in the ministry of health, and the GP's xx I want my first scan first before i choose to have it, so thats 2 weeks today xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

i just had a big plate of fish fingers, peas and mash but I still want to eat more... wish I had some of those kiplings slices!


----------



## Kacie

Hi All,

hope everyone is well,

lili24 I didn't realise they would specifically ask to wait until after 12 weeks, I guess that's a good thing... good luck with your decision.

The discussion on first tri thread about it has got pretty heated and I'm still not sure what i'll do after reading it. I'll chat with my GP and trust in them I think in the end.

I have been gardening this morning.. think I was overworking myself a bit though as it involved a lot of digging and moving turf around. My tummy is feeling a little achy now so I think bub bub is moaning at me for making him/her do a mini work out this morning:bodyb:

As for the food.. this morning I have had a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes, an omelette with cheese and tomatoes and then another bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes.. oh and I'm hungry again...

so now the toast, bacon, eggs and tomatoes sounds lush and I may have to venture out to get some bacon and bread.:dohh: no hankering for fish fingers though.

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Kacie - I'm glad I'm not the only one who can't stop eating, I'm now onto Walkers crisps.. I know naughty but I hardly ever even have crisps in the house. I walked to Tescos last night cause someone on here mentioned chocolate eclairs. It's dangerous reading about foods when you are pregnant :haha:


----------



## emmadrumm77

The swine flu update thread has been closed, there were too many people getting a bit heated xxx
Junebug_CJ seems to be well informed about it all though, i was def NOT going to get it but after listening to her medical opinion and the fact that she has seen women die, i think that i will def HAVE it now, so thankyou hun xx
Gone off food today, just had egg on toast and feel like poo :-(

Who has a scan today? Am sure someone does, just can not remember who (baby brain) xx


----------



## -Linn-

can't remember who has a scan! 

thats why I suggested to Lili to have a look at that thread... I know they were arguing, some people think they know stuff when clearly they don't, but Junebug put some really good information on there. I also heard of lots of people dying and I already got a child who needs her mother so there is no question for me to have the vaccine! 

Sorry poor Emma hope you will feel better soon :hugs2:


----------



## lili24

I looked at the thread but still haven't decided for definite :( I wouldn't think twice about getting it if I wasn't pregnant. 

I just went the loo and brown spotting again, this is the third time now, do you think baby is okay? My pregnancy is just not straightforward at all so far :( baby makes me worry none stop... :(


----------



## hayley_willis

I am glad you are all eating loads too, I have developed an obsession with fish finger sarnies with loads of salt and vinigar and mini chedders! I just can't get enough, Lucky I lost my appetite before I found out and stopped eating all together, my mum and boyfreind were convinced I had an eating disorder I was that ill but now I am making up for it ! X


----------



## grumpygal76

Has anyone lost weight? I lost 4 pounds but my boobs grew 2 sizes. I think the bloat is gone and the bump i have is now my lil one. I cant wait until i look pregnant in maternity clothes instead of like i overate.


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> I looked at the thread but still haven't decided for definite :( I wouldn't think twice about getting it if I wasn't pregnant.
> 
> I just went the loo and brown spotting again, this is the third time now, do you think baby is okay? My pregnancy is just not straightforward at all so far :( baby makes me worry none stop... :(

poor lili, when was the last time you had it? if in doubt go to the EPU for a scan!
I would be freaked out and try and go for a scan, but with DD I couldnt just go and wait in A&E for a few hrs! But better to get it checked than to worry yorself silly hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kacie

Aww lili hope you're ok hun, am sure it is fine but keep an eye on it (which of course you will) and go to A&E if you feel worried at all.


...Add beans on toast and a big pack of lightly salted kettle chips to my food for the day...:blush: Am also on second litre of orange juice... can't get enough of it!!


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmmh kettle chips and orange juice! i have also been drinking loads of that... but my stomach doesnt like it, I slept for an hour this afternoon and now I'm feeling soooo sick and tired... wish I could go to sleep already but DD will wake up soon and then I have to prepare our tea for tonight!


----------



## Kacie

I used to drink robinson's squash non stop... now it's a big no no... one sip = :sick:

so Orange juice and sprite seem to be the only things i can drink and i'm soooo thirsty all the time and not keen on fizzy.

Aww it's horrible when all you want to do is sleep but can't.. I've got the week off work and spending all the time under the duvet... love it!

xx


----------



## -Linn-

you are so lucky for being able to sleep as much as you like, but I don't want to complain with my first pregnancy I had to work long hours and got much less sleep than I do now! 

Lili are you ok? Worried about you hun!


----------



## TashTash

Evening girlies 

well im feeling a little better tonight, just very tired! just ate some chicken noodles though, that went down well and so far left me feeling alright!! 

Had to tell my Boss I was pregnant today as when I got back to the office he asked me to help unload the arrival or some very heavy boxes............normally im well in there havin a good look at all the new nursery equipment. All he said was "congratulations" though so it went better than expected! 

x x x


----------



## Kacie

Yeah I am definitely making the most of it this week.. back to work next week and the hours are just not friendly! 

Unfortunately, or not, OH thinks that a week off means I should automatically be doting on him making him cups of tea every two seconds and bacon sandwiches at his whim. Was hoping he would be the perfect husband with foot rubs and letting me put my feet up. *sigh* oh well, at least he's letting me watch my baby programs on telly! :baby:


----------



## lili24

Don't want to go my EPU, I am traumatized after all the poking and proding they did to me last time (if you know what I mean) :( I'm just trying to eat but I keep throwing up so I think eveything is okay. 

I fell in love on Monday, if anything was to happen now I'd never get over it. I will keep an eye on it for now :( xx


----------



## Kacie

I take throwing up as a very good sign. 

So many ladies go through spotting and everything is perfectly fine. 

Keep the Faith lili24, everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> Don't want to go my EPU, I am traumatized after all the poking and proding they did to me last time (if you know what I mean) :( I'm just trying to eat but I keep throwing up so I think eveything is okay.
> 
> I fell in love on Monday, if anything was to happen now I'd never get over it. I will keep an eye on it for now :( xx

Oh lili you must be so worried, however i am sure all is ok, it is probably "bean" just letting you know he/she is there and needs protecting xx

If you want to hold out on EPU, then good on you!! That would stress you out more, and it is only spotting which can happen. There is no cramping or heavy bleeding so am positive you are fine. Just try and eat something hun to keep your strength up

Sending you a huge :hugs:

Still off food at the moment:sad1: I wish i facied something?? Am getting a bit hungry, but scared to go near the kitchen!!


----------



## -Linn-

oh poor lili, did it stop now? understand your worries so much, i feel the same would never get over it, but I'm sure all is well. throwing up is a very good sign and as long as you are not cramping... when did you get the spotting the last time? before your scan?

I just made a lasagne and mixed salad which we will have with tomato and garlic flat bread... it made me sooo sick, but OH is working late this week so really dont want him to have to worry about dinner when he gets home and now it's all made and we won't eat for at least another hour so I'm hopeful I will enjoy some too. Poor Emma, can't your hubby help with the cooking maybe? Mine has been so good when he was off work earlier he helped me loads!


----------



## lili24

I first had it at 5+5 so I went the epu and had all sorts of internal and people fiddling with me (they thought it was ectopic). It's put me off going again, plus they make you wait around for hours. The second time was after we first had sex a few weeks ago, and everything was ok at my scan. Haven't had sex since. Ive just started having baths again because the shower makes me sick, are we allowed baths? I had a long one last night and worried it might have been that? It wasn't that hot though.. :( 

I haven't been the toilet again, too scared, I feel wet down below but don't wanna look, gonna wait til OH is home x


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili will say no more then hun until you let us know, but that doesn't stop us worrying with you, we are here 4 u xxx

Linn, my hubby works 8.30am to normally around 7.30, so there is no chance he can help. By the time he gets in at 7.30 would be too late!! My sickness kicks in around 7.30 (poor hubby) so i try and eat before it kicks in xx
It is a bit of a rush as the girls go to bed at 7pm, and i then rush to eat before i wollow in self pity xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all

:hugs: lili hope everything's ok

Got to have a little rant (sorry)......my sister is due 16 days before me. She got pg when not even trying while we were having IVF. Took me a while to get my head around that but the thing that is bugging me now is they are not excited. They don't want to talk about it, even when they have apps. They had a scan a couple of wks ago cos they weren't sure about dates so they know everything is fine. Their 12 week scan is tomorrow and I just rang, spoke to BIL asked if he was excited and he said "Not excited, just want it over with". 

I know I may be a little over enthusiastic about our baby, having waited soooo long and I know their pregnancy was a shock to them but purleeeease, is this the normal reaction of an expectant father, to want the scan over with????? 

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili - hun I hope all is well, are you hurting? Baths are fine as long as you can get into them straight away and they are not so hot that you have to get in slowly... I often bath and had zero spotting at all, just make sure you lie down as much as possible now that you are spotting, only get up to get food or go to the toilet! I feel wet down below all the time it's that endless discharge lol... so don't judge by that! If it gets any worse you have to go to A&E, otherwise you won't be able to sleep all night! When's he coming home?


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> lili will say no more then hun until you let us know, but that doesn't stop us worrying with you, we are here 4 u xxx
> 
> Linn, my hubby works 8.30am to normally around 7.30, so there is no chance he can help. By the time he gets in at 7.30 would be too late!! My sickness kicks in around 7.30 (poor hubby) so i try and eat before it kicks in xx
> It is a bit of a rush as the girls go to bed at 7pm, and i then rush to eat before i wollow in self pity xxxxxxxxxxx

oh your hubby works loads then, here we all always have dinner together and DD doesnt go to bed until 8... but then she has no school. My dinner is in the oven now! you should try preparing something when you don't feel too bad yet and then just put it in the oven or depending on what it is eat it when they are in bed. Don't you eat together with them? DD won't eat unless someone eats with her... she's not the best eater!


----------



## -Linn-

Mrs G I understand your frustration if you have been LTTTC it is hard to understand how people can't get excited about a pregnancy! Maybe they still have to get used to the idea... but I am sure they will love their little one just as any other parents love their kids! Maybe it will be different after they had the scan... my OH wanted the baby but he didn't seem so understanding about my MS and all that but since he saw the little one on the scan he has been helping me sooooo much and generally been so nice!


----------



## Mrs G

-Linn- said:


> Mrs G I understand your frustration if you have been LTTTC it is hard to understand how people can't get excited about a pregnancy! Maybe they still have to get used to the idea... but I am sure they will love their little one just as any other parents love their kids! Maybe it will be different after they had the scan... my OH wanted the baby but he didn't seem so understanding about my MS and all that but since he saw the little one on the scan he has been helping me sooooo much and generally been so nice!

I know, but they saw the baby 2 weeks ago and know everything was fine then. It is just so frustrating to think that she has wasted first tri and not enjoyed it. Having IVF has taught me that you can't live on negatives and what ifs. You have to think positively or you go crazy!!

x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mrs G. Grrrr how bloody frustrating for you!! Maybe they don't want to play up as they know how hard you and OH have struggled to get where you are?? Bit guilty?? Just a thought as people act in wierd ways xx
No i don't eat with the kids as they eat together at 5pm............then 6pm bath and 7pm Bed xxxx


----------



## JCIC

hi not confirmed yet but ine's 19th x


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I wish sometimes I could just give her food, but she will only eat if I'm eating too or someone else... but I understand, I prefer eating in company too! 

I have to say I do make a lovely Lasagne even if I say so myself.. my dinner was delicious! 

Mrs G in that case I understand you are annoyed, I was very scared when all my symptoms disappeared a couple of weeks ago so I didn't enjoy things cause I was too scared something had happened but I have seen my baby's heartbeat at 9 weeks and haven't come done from :cloud9: since! I didn't need IVF but it took me a long time to conceive both of my babies. 

Lili are you ok???


----------



## E&L's mummy

Evening ladies. what a day. woke this morning in severe pain and spotting. phoned out of hours and they said to go to GP when the had walkin clinic this morning. which i did and was told it sounded like a threatened miscarriage. cue freak out in car park on hubby. they booked me a scan to see what was going at 2.30pm which felt like an age away.

so had the scan and there was 1 little Butterbean Moolet. Heart beating, doing little wiggles and yok sac. to say it was a relief is an understatement. they are not sure why im bleeding. so have swabbed etc to check for infection etc. Due date is now 17th June which makes me 9 weeks today.
was sent home to rest and if things get worse ive to go straight back. hubby has got tomorrow off so is gonna look after me.

so im shattered, utterly drained and if im honest still scared/worried till this bleeding stops and i get further towards 12 weeks. im gonna head to bed soon and i will try and catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## -Linn-

oh no E&L's mummy, lets hope it was just an infection then... my friend had this after taking antibiotics for 2 days (7 day course) the bleeding completely stopped. I am glad you saw the baby though and it had a heartbeat and was wriggling around! That sounds really cute!


----------



## E&L's mummy

thank you hun. so do i. i just cant settle myself with this one.


----------



## lili24

Glad the baby is okay E&L! Hugs, hope the bleeding stops right away. 

I have quite a bit of discharge but it seems to be going back to creamy/white coloured. I hope it was just that small gush of brown! Sickness and heartburn is still in full swing :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi all, was actually going to quit this forum after receiving some criticism about sharing my medical knowledge. Felt quite hurt: all I want is for people to make decisions based on FACTS not fear-mongering misinformation... But I was in June thread withdrawal... Just will stay away from any medically directed threads since my opinion seems to draw too many negative responses...

Hope you're all well today!!
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy I'm not surprised after that episode of bleeding, but if they find an infection then you will know why you were bleeding... not fair, you had your desired scan but the circumstances are hardly going to make you relax!


----------



## lili24

CJ don't quit, we love you and value your opinion. Stay in here with us Junebugs for a while, you're definitely safe from criticism in here! Hugs xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug please do not quit! I didn't put my opinion on there as I knew they were just going to get rude, I nearly quit before myself... due to other reasons I will not discuss on the public board, but if you quit you will only make them feel like they were right! 

I am delighted I will have my swine flu jab on monday!!!! And I thought it was great to hear your opinion although I had already decided I will have it. You know what I think.. people should just decide for themselves wether they want the jab or not and not cause a big discussion on the forum... and I don't mean you by that! 

Lili I am so glad it's got better, I was just gonna text you was soooo worried! Trust me I have so much discharge it's insane.. and pretty gross!!!


----------



## lili24

Thank you Linn, don't worry too much I will let you know right away if I end up going the hospital. I'll give you a text, but for now I think I'm better off at home resting, not sitting in the a&e getting stressed out. I think I am a bit more chilled because it's happened before, the first time.. I was at the epu in a flash!! 

Honestly can't wait til I've got a big massive bump and the baby is kicking away! That must be so reassuring x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Girls firstly lili.........am so pleased that symptoms seem to be getting better! lol

CJ..........DO NOT LEAVE, i am so glad that you gave your advice, was needed!! And that sill person on the other site thinks she has more knowledge than you then GOD HELP HER!!!!

Kept toad in the hole down tonight, and feeling ok xxxxxx

E&L PLEASE just relax, and enjoy OH looking after you. I really hope all will be ok xx

Time for me to sign out of here for tonight xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

thank you ladies.

Lilli glad things are calming down.

Linn...i know i wanted an earlier scan but i really couldnt look for ages at the screen. i dint even look at the piccies i have till i got home. and cos im 9 weeks that counts as my dating scan so wont have another one, if everything ok, till 20 weeks now.

Emma...i will try my best.

and CJ....i know exactly how you feel. i was gonna quit too after saying somehting on another thread and people talking to me like an idiot or some sort of demon. please stay but totally understand if you need a breather. xxx


----------



## berrukins

Hi ladies, I'm due 17th Jun 10 ... and E&L's Mummy - we got our :bfp:s on the same day! :dance: It was a day just before my birthday, so it was a really lovely birthday present for me!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili just wait until you got your big bump and baby is kicking if it sleeps for half an hour to long you will worry as well... now worrying about your baba will never ever completely stop anymore! Not even after they are born... but it does get better hun :hugs:

E&L's mummy thats a shame that you are not getting another one now... luckily where I live we get an NT scan so I would have got another one anyway! But at least your baby will start kicking before then! 

I just had a whole packet of angel delight..... hmmmmhhh that was good! 

Don't leave anybody we are all nice here on the June due date and chat thread!


----------



## -Linn-

Hello Berrukins, welcome to the June mummies thread... what a lovely birthday present, I had my first scan one day before my birthday :)


----------



## Ifeelsick

Hi fi_broon, and welcome. I'm also a displaced Scot, although I'm only in England, so nowhere near as far as Canada! :flower:

Lili that made me laugh to think of you walking around the house in PJs and your new boots feeling green around the gills :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thank you so much everyone, I'm actually crying here... Weird how hormonal I am about this! I trained 16 years in university to do what I do, and I'm really good at it: don't know why a couple of ignorant people are enough to make me bawl and want to crawl under a rock :cry: Must be the darn hormones, I'm normally not this sensitive... Poor DH...

I do need your support with everything I'm going through with this pregnancy... I don't want to leave, I've grown quite fond of you all!

On a positive note: day 76 of pregnancy (10 weeks and 6 day) embryo graduates to fetus! 

Lili and E&L's mummy: thinking of you both :hugs:

CJ


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I know who you are talking about but if you read their posts you will see that they just got an opinion with no real knowledge behind it! Made me quite mad but in the end I had no energy to argue and say anything... I'm glad you are staying I think everyone on this thread is so nice! Ah I have become so emotional too I cry at things I see on telly... if I do watch it which is not that often and I never used to do that in a non pregnant state. No doubt you are good at what you do! You wouldn't be doing your job otherwise. I must say I hugely admire you, I would have loved to do something important like that but I hated studying just got myself a job asap!


----------



## Ifeelsick

Junebug_CJ said:


> On a positive note: day 76 of pregnancy (10 weeks and 6 day) embryo graduates to fetus!
> 
> Lili and E&L's mummy: thinking of you both :hugs:
> 
> CJ

Thanks Junebug, I was wondering when fetus status kicked in - congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## lili24

Yipppeeee a fetus :) I love these milestones and seeing the ticker move up too..

Linn I know, never gonna stop worrying now! Now I know how my mum feels worrying about me and my sister! I already know being a mum is gonna be the best job in the world though. :)

Ifeelsick I love your username, wanna change mine to Ifeelsick2 lol. And my bloody boots still haven't arrived ahhhhh! x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Yipppeeee a fetus :) I love these milestones and seeing the ticker move up too..
> 
> Linn I know, never gonna stop worrying now! Now I know how my mum feels worrying about me and my sister! I already know being a mum is gonna be the best job in the world though. :)
> 
> Ifeelsick I love your username, wanna change mine to Ifeelsick2 lol. And my bloody boots still haven't arrived ahhhhh! x

LOLLLL you and your boots :haha:
I received my super-duper support bra for my extra large (from C cup to DD cup), was very excited about that :happydance:

CJ


----------



## lili24

Do you reckon it's possible to die from heartburn? Feel like I'm gonna!


----------



## lili24

Niiiiice CJ! My boobs have not really grown, was kinda hoping for a little boost! But plenty of time left for that I suppose ;)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Do you reckon it's possible to die from heartburn? Feel like I'm gonna!

Ummmmm no, I think it's safe to say you won't die of heartburn :winkwink:
Oh hun, so sorry you still feel so crappy...
CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Niiiiice CJ! My boobs have not really grown, was kinda hoping for a little boost! But plenty of time left for that I suppose ;)

Can you believe it? I'm a size 0 North American, and I've got these MASSIVE (.)(.) Looks and feels like I will tip over forward all the time VERY top heavy!! :dohh:
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Do you reckon it's possible to die from heartburn? Feel like I'm gonna!

I don't think you will die but I felt like that many times before! 

You are right being a mum is the best job in the world... it's the hardest and the best job at the same time... I wouldn't wanna change it for anything!!!


----------



## -Linn-

wow CJ they did get big... mine grew but not quite that much :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> wow CJ they did get big... mine grew but not quite that much :)

DH VERY happy!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> You are right being a mum is the best job in the world... it's the hardest and the best job at the same time... I wouldn't wanna change it for anything!!!


Really really really hoping I'll get to experience motherhood sooner rather than later...
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> wow CJ they did get big... mine grew but not quite that much :)
> 
> DH VERY happy!!!Click to expand...

my OH is also very happy.. I went from a normal B cup to a large C cup... I'm sure I will be able to wear the D cups again soon! Unfortunetely after the birth of my DD they went back to how they were before :( 

I also hope you will be a mum sooner rather than later... only one more week until the test and then another day and you will surely get the all clear!!! I got my fingers crossed for you all the time!


----------



## -Linn-

I could stay on here and chat to you lovely ladies all night but I'm off to bed now, I would only regret it in the morning! Talk tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

If I don't die from heartburn I might die from overdosing on Rennie! I'm the June babies resident drama queen lol. Not nice though!

WHO are these women that bloom during pregnancy??????? Do you know any??? I look like something off 'Freddie Kruger'.

CJ you're gonna be a mummy in June, you are going to be fine :hugs: xx


----------



## lili24

Night night lovely Linn, chat tomorrow xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good night to all you lovely UK ladies, speak tomorrow and thanks so much for making me feel still welcome!!! :flower:
CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Darn television commercials! Watching Glee when an advert for dark chocolate came on... Luckily, we have a junk cupboard (barely accessible) where keep some for emergencies ;-)


----------



## -Linn-

Good morning everyone! 

Lili you are not the only one... it will all get better once the nausea is gone and as far as I'm aware you can take as many Rennies as you like! 

I couldn't sleep last night, couldn't stop coughing so had to use my inhaler and I got no idea what they put in those things but I always feel wide awake and can't sleep afterwards so I didn't sleep much and already had to throw up a couple of times today :(

Hope I won't be too tired all day... how is everybody else? Gotta make sandwiches now... someone is calling please fooooood mummy! 

xxx


----------



## Kacie

Hi everyone, ok, time to catch up with everything...

E&L - good news that little bean was wriggling around so much in the scan.

lili24 - glad the symptoms are still in full swing (in the nicest possible way).

linn - sorry the sickness has already got you this morning. 

Junebug_CJ - Please don't leave us! You are such a support and truly care about everyone on here. BnB needs you and people like you.

I had a time where I did leave BnB for a while but I came back as I realised I was going to lose the support of so many lovely people for the sake of one or two that just weren't as supportive.

And I'm so glad to be here now with all you lovely ladies :flower:

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm feeling better now... just enjoying some egg salad sandwiches :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning my lovely ladies!!

CJ you make me laugh about your boobs!! Just wait until your milk comes in!! BANG!! I went from a C cup to a DD cup whilst pregnant then to a FF when my milk came in!! My other half called them F###ing Fantastic (FF).
But They only ever went down to a D. I fear i may Look like Jordan soon!!! Yuk xxx

Linn, glad the morning sickness doesn't last that long in the mornings xx

Lili...........How are you hun?

Quick story:- I just popped into Tesco's to get essential dishwasher tabs and washing tabs, when i had to run to the loo!! Realising i was NOT going to make it as had Trolly and my 2 yr old with me, i had to grab one of their shopping bags and throw up in it!! All VERY embarrassing!! I have not thrown up at all through this pregnancy, just had bad nausea.
Bloody bad cost me 39p!!

Came home feeling shamed!! My DD was so sweet, and is doing her "U ok Mummy?" and giving me BIG cuddles, every 5 mins. God i love her!!

Being a mother to my 2 beautiful girls is the best job in the world and i am totally obsessed by them both, they are my world xx

Anyway i thought i would share my awkward morning with you.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh no Emma, that is emberrassing, food shopping always makes me feel so sick... I had to throw up twice in Asdas car park already.. felt emeberrassed too, at least you managed to grab a bag on time! 

Your daughter is so sweet mine asks if I'm ok too when stuff like that happens, children are the best!

Feeling sick again now... only felt good while I ate, but I really don't want to eat more! 
Need to somehow clean and tidy my house now :( 

I added a new 10 week bump pic for those who got me on facebook if you wanna have a look, has it shrunk?!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn, will have a look now hun xx
Can not believe how much of a tummy you had at 8 wks xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah it doesnt look like it got bigger, was all bloat I guess! It feels harder now though... tell me what you think, my facebook is soooo slow this morning!


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone, I have just caught up on what happened to June babies - all very bizaare! Ah well.
I am due 2nd June. looking forward to my dating scan on the 23rd!
Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## -Linn-

nice to see you angelbaby! bizarre... lol you could say that, the most bizarre threads got deleted though! how are you hun?


----------



## angelbaby999

really well thanks, but I don't really suffer during pregnancy other than tiredness!
So there were more posts that I didn't even see then?! Oh dear. 
Whats happening now then, obviously its a new thread, but is LKeecey still around?


----------



## -Linn-

I'm sure she's still around but I don't know what her new nickname is... I really don't want to talk about this on the public forum! We are just using this new thread instead now... good to hear you are well! I'm getting better too... feeling tired is already bad enough I think, wish I got more done! Are you on the June baby group on facebook?


----------



## lili24

Emma that's hilarious!! Poor you lol.. I was sick in the carpark on my way home from the hospital the other day, hate doing it in public! Any luck using your Doppler yet?

I'm so tired today, in the night my discharge was pink, seems okay now, I hope everything is okay in there! :( I don't feel confident at all today. So tired though and really wanting an egg salad sandwich now. 

Off to look at your bump Linn, how exciting, I want one, my belly is flat as a pancake :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn you look 4 months!!!!
No luck with the doppler yet, all i can hear is my side of the placenta and not the babies, it is a bit odd hearing yourown hearbeat in your tummy xxx
Will try again in a few days, as still so early xx
Welcome to all the new people joining this site xx


----------



## angelbaby999

Fair enough.

Linn dont worry about not getting things done, you have actually done a crazy amount this week - you have 10 extra fingers and 10 extra toes!!!!! :happydance:

I have had a loony week, I have gotten so so much done and am really proud of myself, but I haven't made it to the end of the week, I have now crashed and am sat in my bed feeling exhausted. :coffee: All my own fault though.
I am thinking that I really should get off of my bum and tidy this house!

Well I hope we can all move on from the craziness and enjoy this forum, as it is a lovely thing to have. You are all lovely ladies and it is just so nice to be pregnant together and able to share all our worries and joys without the old "ugh didn't you say all this last night" attitude!!!! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Linn you look 4 months!!!!
> No luck with the doppler yet, all i can hear is my side of the placenta and not the babies, it is a bit odd hearing yourown hearbeat in your tummy xxx
> Will try again in a few days, as still so early xx
> Welcome to all the new people joining this site xx

not the babieS? are you having twins emma? 

Lili - I'm sorry about mentioning the sandwiches... but at least I'm giving you ideas what you can eat! Can't you make some hun? Didn't take me long at all. 

Ok I am not coming back online until my house is tidy!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> Linn you look 4 months!!!!
> No luck with the doppler yet, all i can hear is my side of the placenta and not the babies, it is a bit odd hearing yourown hearbeat in your tummy xxx
> Will try again in a few days, as still so early xx
> Welcome to all the new people joining this site xx
> 
> not the babieS? are you having twins emma?
> 
> Lili - I'm sorry about mentioning the sandwiches... but at least I'm giving you ideas what you can eat! Can't you make some hun? Didn't take me long at all.
> 
> Ok I am not coming back online until my house is tidy!!!Click to expand...

nope, it is just me!! How would i know if it were twins??? Surely the blood test would show that?? The beat i hear is just me, HB at 77 BPM, so def not baby and also loud xx My MW said that it is My side of the placenta nd the baby must be hidden...............Oh and the obvious that it is way too early xx


----------



## lili24

No eggs Linn!! Forgot to pick some up so I couldn't even have my scrambled egg this morning! Want to go and get some but I feel so weak to get in my car and drive the shop now :( I made cheese on toast :) xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh lili you poor thing! Is horrid when you feel so week.....sending you a strong :hugs:

And now i am going to have to have cheese on toast!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAYYYYY 11 weeks today!!!!
Only 6 days until CVS...
CJ
PS: Hi everyone, just on my way to work now (7:48AM here). Hope you're all feeling better/good today!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congratulations CJ...........another mile stone completed xxxx
I am ok now, but i wasn't earlier in Tesco's!! (see earlier page) xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I was just kidding, you could have secretly had a private scan that we dont know about?! 

Poor Lili, ahhhh I love cheese on toast, will have to have some this afternoon.. but now I already got some lunch cooking for me and DD... chicken pasta in a creamy white sauce with broccoli :) 

What are you all making for tea? I can't decide... OH wanted chicken in Reggae Reggae sauce with chips but not sure I fancy that! 

Congrats CJ! 

Unbelievably I have tidied my house and hoovered everywhere but I didnt do the kitchen started washing dishes but it made me gag and OH said he would do them all tomorrow so they have to wait!


----------



## umm

Hi everyone, I'm sad to see the old June due date list is gone:shrug:
take it it went pear shaped:haha:
I am due June the 19th please can I be put down, I have not had a scan or anything yet to confirm my date as of yet. 
Its soooo lovely to have a thread with ladies at the same stage, how exciting we are havings babies:flower:


----------



## -Linn-

umm.... pear shaped... you could say that indeed! But this is the new one and it's definetely staying :)


----------



## lili24

Linn you never stop cooking or eating lol, I wish I could come and stay at your house. Desperate for a cup of tea so gonna have to get off my bum! Blah! I haven't thrown up today though. Ahhh I hope everything is ok! Catalogue came from mothercare, should be excited looking in it but I'm worried. I wish I had a window to the womb!! 

My boots came but don't think I like them :(
I'm jealous of that big bump Linn, it's brilliant, when is mine gonna go like that!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn...............as if i wouldn't tell you if i had a scan!! Would be pooing myself about it xxx

Unfortunately the closest place is 1half hrs away, unless i want it at my hosp and that is £100. I will just have to wait, and to be honest it won't make any difference if it is good/bad news now or in 2 weeks. I am having poss vibes that all is ok, especially after mt er Tesco's trip!! he he he

I have updated list xxx


----------



## lili24

Morning CJ! Happy 11 weeks! It's such a good feeling isn't it! :)


----------



## -Linn-

Ah I would cook for you Lili, I love to cook! I'm still feeling sick but able to cook again! 
sorry to hear you don't like your boots... 

I know Emma I was just being silly cause you wrote babies... like is there something she's not telling us :rofl: 

no dinner ideas anyone? at the moment reggae reggae chicken doesnt appeal to me!


----------



## lili24

No I don't feel like reggae reggae chicken at all!

I feel like cottage pie for tea x


----------



## hayley_willis

Hi All, Just an update, I had my first scan today and she said I had a perfect yolk sack which means its a healthy pregnancy and baby had a good heart beat etc so all is well, we even saw it moving its little arms about  to anyone waiting eagerly to have their scan its well worth the wait, I feel totally different coming out of there like its all real now, I can't stop looking at my picture xxx


----------



## Cobo76

Hello ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. You all are making me hungry. I'm not even sure what some of the things are that you are talking about but I want it. Lol. I feel like I have to eat about every 2 hrs or I feel nauseous.

How exciting Hayley....post your pic. We love pics!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili hmmmm cottage pie sounds lovely but I got no mince used it for lasagne last night. got loads of chicken breasts in the freezer, beef burgers, fish (which OH doesnt like) on sunday going shopping again! 

Congrats Hayley!! I was shown my yolk sac too but they didnt say anything about it really!


----------



## hayley_willis

I was quiet lucky because I had a trainee midwife in aswell so everything got fully explained, if you have a perfect lined uterus it means less chance of a miscarridge or something and she said if I was going to have one the lines would be crumbly, so all looked good, I will try and post it later xx


----------



## lili24

That must have been so reassuring Hayley! They didn't really show me much at my scan, just baby, arms, legs, and the cord. Didn't see a yolk sac this time but I did at my first scan. Oh I can't wait for my next one! Wanna win the lottery and buy an ultrasound machine!


----------



## -Linn-

ah i wish they said to me, but i think im fine, no bleeding or anything... just loads of discharge and my baby had a heartbeat. getting another scan soon!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> That must have been so reassuring Hayley! They didn't really show me much at my scan, just baby, arms, legs, and the cord. Didn't see a yolk sac this time but I did at my first scan. Oh I can't wait for my next one! Wanna win the lottery and buy an ultrasound machine!

if u do will u buy me a season ticket for the train so i can come for scans?


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> lili24 said:
> 
> 
> That must have been so reassuring Hayley! They didn't really show me much at my scan, just baby, arms, legs, and the cord. Didn't see a yolk sac this time but I did at my first scan. Oh I can't wait for my next one! Wanna win the lottery and buy an ultrasound machine!
> 
> if u do will u buy me a season ticket for the train so i can come for scans?Click to expand...

Oh and me!!! We could have a scan party!! He he he xx


----------



## lili24

If I win the lottery I will buy you one as well Linn and have it delivered to your house! I don't even do the lottery though hahah! Gonna put it on for tomorrow now xx


----------



## lili24

I'll get you one too Emma lol. I might get them cheaper for buying a job lot! Xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> Congratulations CJ...........another mile stone completed xxxx
> I am ok now, but i wasn't earlier in Tesco's!! (see earlier page) xxx

Yikes, I just read your previous post... How embarassing! I had a similar experience when I was 6 weeks and MS hit hard. I was waiting for the commuter train, when I really felt a strong urge to throw up. I debated just doing it, there and then, on the tracks, but felt the need to maintain some sort of self-respect and at least TRY to make it to the washroom. I started running up the stairs, down the stairs, whilst fighting the mass of people heading TOWARD the train. Made it to the station, and the female washroom was locked... Didn't even think twice, ran into the men's one, didn't bother closing the door let alone locking it, and made it to the toilet. Then, I ran back and made it on the train just as the doors were closing. That was my only puking in public experience so far...


----------



## emmadrumm77

leftovers toad in the hole for me tonight!! Hubby out with the lads........so won't see him!! I think a VERY early night then is my way forward!! x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Junebug_CJ said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations CJ...........another mile stone completed xxxx
> I am ok now, but i wasn't earlier in Tesco's!! (see earlier page) xxx
> 
> Yikes, I just read your previous post... How embarassing! I had a similar experience when I was 6 weeks and MS hit hard. I was waiting for the commuter train, when I really felt a strong urge to throw up. I debated just doing it, there and then, on the tracks, but felt the need to maintain some sort of self-respect and at least TRY to make it to the washroom. I started running up the stairs, down the stairs, whilst fighting the mass of people heading TOWARD the train. Made it to the station, and the female washroom was locked... Didn't even think twice, ran into the men's one, didn't bother closing the door let alone locking it, and made it to the toilet. Then, I ran back and made it on the train just as the doors were closing. That was my only puking in public experience so far...Click to expand...

The joys of MS hey?? At least you made it to a loo!! Oh and well done for STILL getting the train xxx Very funny xx:thumbup:


----------



## -Linn-

ah thanks lili, go and buy your lottery tickets then.. would be such fun to get together to do it though!

puking in public is so emberrassing.. i already had to throw up in the bushes at the park when DD made me go on some rides there :sick:


----------



## lili24

I could write my shopping list from this thread, seriously! So much talk of food! I'd love a curry for tea, chicken curry, but imagine the heartburn!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

All of you are killing me, making me so hungry!
All I have as a snack until lunch are 2 clementines. No carbs :-( Trying to get ahold of the rapid weight gain...

DH is starting to having sympathy cravings so we're going to get him some hickory flavoured chicken wings for dinner tonight. I'll *try* to be good and have a salad! Need to start eating healthy again...

CJ


----------



## lili24

Any sign of a bump yet CJ? Mine is none existant and I want one so bad!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Any sign of a bump yet CJ? Mine is none existant and I want one so bad!!

Nope, stomach flat as a pancake... Which I guess is a good thing since we won't continue it should baby have T18 and a bump would just advertise my current state to everyone right now. But the second we find out (I'm hoping) that chromosomes are normal, I WANT A BUMP!!! I know what you mean :hugs:

I think all my weight gain has been in my boobs and butt, jeans are getting tight :dohh:

CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and as soon as we find out everything is OK, I'll be joining the Facebook June due dates page... I want to see pics and post them too, if I get there!!!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> I could write my shopping list from this thread, seriously! So much talk of food! I'd love a curry for tea, chicken curry, but imagine the heartburn!

yeah lili u would get heartburn with DD I was forever craving the hottest curries... the heartburn was horrendous but I still had them. 

Oh my god CJ hickory flavoured chicken wings!!! I so want those for my tea now... but I wouldn't even know where to get them. Decided I will have that reggae reggae chicken now with chips and salad.... I made such a lovely honey and mustard dressing last night so that will be nice with the salad. 

On Sunday I'm going to try make a roast, didnt have one for so long but craving more yorkshire puddings! Don't know how much weight I gained but still fitting in my size S maternity trousers so it can't be that bad! 2 weeks ago I weighed 120 pounds but I don't have scales... don't care I'm preggers lol!


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh and as soon as we find out everything is OK, I'll be joining the Facebook June due dates page... I want to see pics and post them too, if I get there!!!

oh i hope i can add you too then.. i already got a bump lol... still leftover from my daugher


----------



## Mrs G

Bloody hell, you lot can talk!!!! 

Hope you're all ok.

TMI question but does anyone else have SOOOOOO much cm...? :blush:

On the subject of food, just bought garlic mushrooms and stuff to do enchiladas for tea. I feel my 5 a day is somewhat lacking atm......garlic mushrooms count, right?!?

xx:flower:


----------



## berrukins

Mrs G said:


> Bloody hell, you lot can talk!!!!
> 
> Hope you're all ok.
> 
> TMI question but does anyone else have SOOOOOO much cm...? :blush:
> 
> On the subject of food, just bought garlic mushrooms and stuff to do enchiladas for tea. I feel my 5 a day is somewhat lacking atm......garlic mushrooms count, right?!?
> 
> xx:flower:

About the CM .... Most of the time I'm dry, but there's like 1-2 occasions a day where I get a spurt of creamy CM! And it just hits me out of nowhere! :blush: Sorry for TMI ... usually I can feel the CM coming and I'll rush to the loo!


----------



## Mrs G

berrukins said:


> About the CM .... Most of the time I'm dry, but there's like 1-2 occasions a day where I get a spurt of creamy CM! And it just hits me out of nowhere! :blush: Sorry for TMI ... usually I can feel the CM coming and I'll rush to the loo!

ikwym, sometimes I think a) I'm bleeding (please no) or b) I've wet myself!! 

x


----------



## lili24

Mrs G I've got tonnes of it!! It's shocking!


----------



## Mrs G

lili24 said:


> Mrs G I've got tonnes of it!! It's shocking!

My friend who's just given birth says it gets worse!!!


----------



## lili24

Haha, can't wait!! How did your sisters scan go? Xx


----------



## Mrs G

lili24 said:


> Haha, can't wait!! How did your sisters scan go? Xx

Bless you for remembering. :flower: Yeah it was fine, she seems to be talking about it more now. I said to her are you gonna get excited now and she said, yeah it's just taken a while to sink in. She's got a 3cm fibroid which if it gets any bigger might mean she has to have a c section??? We're going shopping with another pg friend tomorrow so she'll have no option but to talk baby!!!

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mrs G said:


> TMI question but does anyone else have SOOOOOO much cm...? :blush:
> 
> On the subject of food, just bought garlic mushrooms and stuff to do enchiladas for tea. I feel my 5 a day is somewhat lacking atm......garlic mushrooms count, right?!?
> 
> xx:flower:

Yep, always have tons of CM. It hits out of the blue and same here: I'm scared I'm bleeding or embarassed that I've wet myself! Noticed a lot more CM too when I go to the loo.
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

i've got tons of cm as well it's insane! yeah garlic mushrooms count! hmmmmhhh i love enchiladas! and they got tomato in it so that counts towards your five a day :) 

i just prepared that chicken and i must say that reggae reggae sauce smells so good!


----------



## Mrs G

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yep, always have tons of CM. It hits out of the blue and same here: I'm scared I'm bleeding or embarassed that I've wet myself! Noticed a lot more CM too when I go to the loo.
> CJ

Yeah, and black knickers are not a pretty sight at the end of the day !:blush:x


----------



## lili24

Brilliant! I'm sure they will keep an eye on the fibroid, and hopefully that won't get any bigger now. It's nice you are both pregnant at the same time, and how lovely to go baby shopping together :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Oh my god CJ hickory flavoured chicken wings!!! I so want those for my tea now... but I wouldn't even know where to get them. Decided I will have that reggae reggae chicken now with chips and salad.... I made such a lovely honey and mustard dressing last night so that will be nice with the salad.
> 
> On Sunday I'm going to try make a roast, didnt have one for so long but craving more yorkshire puddings! Don't know how much weight I gained but still fitting in my size S maternity trousers so it can't be that bad! 2 weeks ago I weighed 120 pounds but I don't have scales... don't care I'm preggers lol!

The pub near our house has about 15 different wing flavours. My favourite is spicy thai, hubby's is hickory. They have a really good Cobb salad which I've been craving, so fits in well with my plan to eat better!

I just finished losing 20 lbs for our wedding and bam! 2 months later we're pregnant. I gain weight REALLY easily when I don't watch what I eat and stop exercising, so my goal is to gain a HEALTHY amount of weight, not the 80 lbs I darn well know I could pack on if I'm not careful :nope:

One advantage: I kept all my bras and clothes from when I was heavier. The bras fit me perfectly now (may need to upgrade later) and I'm set for clothes until the 3rd trimester :happydance: We had decided we'd TTC right after the wedding and DH was the one who suggested I keep the bigger sizes, I was going to give them to charity. Very insightful of him! They're still 4 whole sizes too big, but I'm sure belly will grow into them!

CJ

PS: I'm starving, it's noon and still not done in clinic :wacko: Clementines did NOTHING. I need CARBS!!! (a grilled cheese sandwich, hmmmmm)


----------



## Mrs G

lili24 said:


> Brilliant! I'm sure they will keep an eye on the fibroid, and hopefully that won't get any bigger now. It's nice you are both pregnant at the same time, and how lovely to go baby shopping together :)

Yeah, thanks lili, I just want her to enjoy it as much as I am!

Linn, I'm putting extra mushrooms and sweetcorn in the enchiladas too so maybe I'm not such a terrible mum to be!! Plus the raisins in fruit and nut count right?!?!?

xx


----------



## -Linn-

Mrs G said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Yep, always have tons of CM. It hits out of the blue and same here: I'm scared I'm bleeding or embarassed that I've wet myself! Noticed a lot more CM too when I go to the loo.
> CJ
> 
> Yeah, and black knickers are not a pretty sight at the end of the day !:blush:xClick to expand...

indeed... i hate it, have been using panty liners now.. and it does get worse with the CM even if you think thats not possible! I remember having to change knickers several times a day :(


----------



## lili24

God my skin has gone terrible, not my face but it looks like I'm getting acne on my belly and at the tops of my legs, it's weird!!

I wanna go to Linns house for tea :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mrs G said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Yep, always have tons of CM. It hits out of the blue and same here: I'm scared I'm bleeding or embarassed that I've wet myself! Noticed a lot more CM too when I go to the loo.
> CJ
> 
> Yeah, and black knickers are not a pretty sight at the end of the day !:blush:xClick to expand...

Using panty liners like Linn, helps with the laundry!!!
That is sooooo cool both you and your sis are expecting at the same time. I'm really glad she's starting to get more excited, bet she'll be even more when she starts to show :hugs:
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god CJ hickory flavoured chicken wings!!! I so want those for my tea now... but I wouldn't even know where to get them. Decided I will have that reggae reggae chicken now with chips and salad.... I made such a lovely honey and mustard dressing last night so that will be nice with the salad.
> 
> On Sunday I'm going to try make a roast, didnt have one for so long but craving more yorkshire puddings! Don't know how much weight I gained but still fitting in my size S maternity trousers so it can't be that bad! 2 weeks ago I weighed 120 pounds but I don't have scales... don't care I'm preggers lol!
> 
> The pub near our house has about 15 different wing flavours. My favourite is spicy thai, hubby's is hickory. They have a really good Cobb salad which I've been craving, so fits in well with my plan to eat better!
> 
> I just finished losing 20 lbs for our wedding and bam! 2 months later we're pregnant. I gain weight REALLY easily when I don't watch what I eat and stop exercising, so my goal is to gain a HEALTHY amount of weight, not the 80 lbs I darn well know I could pack on if I'm not careful :nope:
> 
> One advantage: I kept all my bras and clothes from when I was heavier. The bras fit me perfectly now (may need to upgrade later) and I'm set for clothes until the 3rd trimester :happydance: We had decided we'd TTC right after the wedding and DH was the one who suggested I keep the bigger sizes, I was going to give them to charity. Very insightful of him! They're still 4 whole sizes too big, but I'm sure belly will grow into them!
> 
> CJ
> 
> PS: I'm starving, it's noon and still not done in clinic :wacko: Clementines did NOTHING. I need CARBS!!! (a grilled cheese sandwich, hmmmmm)Click to expand...

oh i would love to go eat at that pub :) good u saved all the clothes, I gained 70 pounds with DD but I was very small to start with so it wasn't too bad. I just don't care I know I will lose it all again and my body already got ruined from all the weight gain once so it doesn't really matter anymore! 

I got 4 big boxes full of maternity clothes most of it is smart cause I needed it for work but I will not be buying anything new... saving it all for the baby now :) 

Off to have a bath with Liv now and then make dinner! So talk later... hope your day goes fast CJ!


----------



## Mrs G

I thought we didn't lose our dignity until child birth......how wrong I was!!!

Have a great evening ladies, all this talk of food is making me hungry!!:munch:

xx


----------



## Cobo76

Aw CJ I know what ya mean. I lost weight for our wedding in June too and I have gained almost 20 lbs back since then! :shock: I used to be able to eat whatever I wanted and not gain, now it seems like I look at something and gain weight.

Hubby and I had got into the habit of walking 2 miles at least 5 days a week and we have been bad and not been for a few months. I was feeling up to it last night and my feet started hurting about half way through. When we got home and I took my shoes off my feet were sooooo swollen! I didnt have swelling with my other two so it has me frightened. Is it normal to swell this early? 

I was looking at the July babies thread and noticed they are at the end of the month. Soon there will be an August babies! We are moving right along.


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> God my skin has gone terrible, not my face but it looks like I'm getting acne on my belly and at the tops of my legs, it's weird!!
> 
> I wanna go to Linns house for tea :(

I wish you could come hun... we gotta meet one day, maybe after the babies are here, or for some shopping before, we will see :) 

panty liners do help with the laundry as that CM doesn't seem to wanna wash out so easily, god this is so disgusting so I'm off to have my bath now 

xxxx


----------



## Ifeelsick

Was I only offline over night? This must be one of the mpst popular threads on bnb lol :thumbup:

I've been wishing I could just be sick instead of feeling nauseous but I hadn't considered the public humiliation aspect :blush: At least with nausea you can just suffer silently lol!

How do I join the June baies facebook group? Sounds brill.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Will send you the link xx
I can not believe i have been away for 2hrs and already i am 3 pages behind!!!
I am so lucky i have never had cm, with any of my pregnancy's, sounds yukky.

I know it seems wierd that there are sooooooooo many people who are 4-5weeks, i remember when i joined i felt like it was so early on!! Now the August babies are about to join, just makes me realise how well we are all doing xx

Feeling a bit better after a pack of s&v crisps, and looking forward to tucking into my leftover toad in the hole tonight!! Not sure what to have it with, maybe baked beans as it involves little cooking effort.

I have been rubbish with my 5-a-day, i eat alot of fruit so that helps, but VEG...........Nooooooooo. Can not believe it as i love my veg xx

Am so pleased your sister (Mrs G) has come around to the idea of having a baby, am so jelous i wish my sister was closer to me so i could shop with her, but she is a 2.5hr journey :cry:

Essay over :winkwink:


----------



## E&L's mummy

i feel sooo awful :cry:
had a nap this afternoon as ordered by hubby and woke up feeling worse. was sick and feel so wobbly and shaky and cold. just managed 3 mouthfuls of spagbol sauce and rice(we ran outta pasta lol) but just want to curl up in bed. i feel like my blood sugar or blood pressure has gone thro the floor.

maybe its just stress reaction from yesterday. hubby being fab and looking after the girls, cooking etc etc.


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmm more toad in the whole, baked beans sound good! I had it with mash when I made it. I also wish I had some relatives nearby :cry:


----------



## -Linn-

oh no hope you will be better soon E&Ls mummy! Did you hear back from the doctors for the swab results?


----------



## E&L's mummy

no not yet. it was hospital that took them. was thinking of phoning tomorrow and checking. Bleeding has def slowed right down. still got pain but i dont think throwing up helped with that tbh. think im gonna head to bed soon after a shower to freshen up a bit.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh E&L i hope you feel better soon hun xx
Have an early night am sure you will feel better in the morning xx
Linn, the thought of cutting up a potato and then mashing it :sick:

Chicken wings..........Cobb salad.........now i could do that!! Yummy xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i could totally eat roast beef and all the trimmings if someone else cooked it but when i had a couple of mouthfuls i would have to push it away. thats been happening alot this week and its driving me mad as im sooo hungry. sorry i must sound so silly but i think after yesterdays rollercoaster im all over the place today. keep crying at stupid things and im shattered


----------



## E&L's mummy

?cobb salad???


----------



## 3boys

hey hun my due date is now the 2nd of june.


----------



## SylvieB

hey ladies. sry but i just can't catch up with all u r writing.
am really tired and feeling sick, no throwing up at least but retching all the time. gonna walk our puppy now and then im off to bed as i put DD down about 20 mins ago.
hope every1 is ok n sry i'm making myself rare but with work and DD, i've got more than enough on my hands. will try n catch up this weekend.
lili, hope ur spotting went away (only made it to page 32) xxx


----------



## lili24

Have beans with it Emma, beans are my favorite food, love them!
My mum makes us a roast every Sunday but I haven't had one in months, just doesn't appeal to me. 
I've had my egg salad sandwiches for tea and they were yummy. Thanks Linn! I think I should eat sensible things like this for tea every night because the heartburn seems to be staying away? Will have to see what happens!
I don't get nearly 5 a day.. But I am just glad I am eating things now and keeping them down :) want to start putting some weight back on after that awful sickness. 

My puppy is so naughty, I've just had a bath and he has taken a cushion off the couch and opened the zip and pulled all the stuffing out... Looks like it's snowed in my living room!! Haha made me laugh though!!


----------



## -Linn-

ahh cute you got a puppy Lili, you have to add pix on facebook :) 

Emma thats why when you are pregnant and feeling yukky you are allowed to have smash! I never used to eat that only ever real mash and then made it one day and it was gross, but smash I can still eat. 

Cobb salad https://beyondwonderful.com/images/recipes/salads_cobb_300x450.jpg now that does look good, looks like BLT and some other stuff!


----------



## lili24

Get some Aunt Bessies frozen mash. It's real nice! Better than smash :) 
That salad looks delicious. My OHs tea smells nice, but I daren't eat anything remotely exciting.

Hey Sylvie, thanks. My spotting seems to have stopped now *touch wood* xx


----------



## Ifeelsick

:awww: hope you feel better soon E&L and they dont keep you waiting too long for your results. 
:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Oh I love that smash stuff lol... would have never thought any instant mash could be good but I did like that... gotta try aunt bessies then! I want yorkshire puddings with gravy.. but got none. My dinner was good but saliva attack again, it's driving me insane! I'm already thinking about what I could eat later... why can't I just be satisfied?

Good the spotting stopped hun... please let me see a pic of your puppy! I loooove dogs!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Had no smash.........doesn't appeal to me! Had my TITH with baked beans, and it went down well!! I may now have a bowl of icecream with maple syrup over the top xx


----------



## lili24

Stop Emma! Don't talk about treats like that!
Get the Aunt Bessies Linn, it's goooooood!
OH got me more angel slices, and he has eaten 2 himself, how cheeky! Lol. 

I'll add a pic on Linn soon for you to look at. He's my baby! Xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L's mummy said:


> ?cobb salad???

Sooooo yummy, salad with veggies, hard boiled eggs and avocado  I think the link Linn posted looks almost exactly to how it is served at our pub (it's called the Tap & Tankard, we call in the Tap). Before I got pregnant, we used to go there for wings, beer and Cobb salad every second Monday...

Oh E&L's Mummy, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Now off to dictate so that I don't have this week's work to deal with next Monday...

CJ


----------



## lili24

CJ you work too hard :hugs:
Enjoy your dinner with hubby xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma ice cream sounds good, I still got some Ben&Jerrys vanilla with chocolate chip cookie dough and chocolate macademia.... hmmm which one shall I have? 

Just had a huge glass of ice cold milk with loads of nesquik chocolate flavour :)


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> ?cobb salad???
> 
> Sooooo yummy, salad with veggies, hard boiled eggs and avocado  I think the link Linn posted looks almost exactly to how it is served at our pub (it's called the Tap & Tankard, we call in the Tap). Before I got pregnant, we used to go there for wings, beer and Cobb salad every second Monday...
> 
> Oh E&L's Mummy, hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Now off to dictate so that I don't have this week's work to deal with next Monday...
> 
> CJClick to expand...

yeah I tried to take the pic with the best looking one, didn't know what it was myself so had to ask google... I make a mixed salad thats similar but usually not with bacon, but what a good idea! Do you have it with any special dressing? I love honey and mustard sauce!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Actually that's always the one I get, and the pub has it!!!
I'm getting hungry for dinner already (it's 3:32PM) but just finished my late lunch at 2PM (darn clinic ran 2 hours overtime through NO fault of mine...).
Do you have a recipe for a homemade honey mustard sauce? If so, would love to have it!!!
CJ


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mine was just carte d'or vanilla, it is the one where you can actually see the vanilla specks!! Loads of maple syrup on, however it has made me feel a little:sick:

Not sure if it is MS or the large bowlful i have just eaten :winkwink:

CJ enjoy your dinner tonight with OH.
I have ordered OH to sleep downstairs tonight if he has too much to drink with the boys!! The snoring could cause death by wife :haha:

Got a headache again tonight!! I keep getting them at night, very annoying xx


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Actually that's always the one I get, and the pub has it!!!
> I'm getting hungry for dinner already (it's 3:32PM) but just finished my late lunch at 2PM (darn clinic ran 2 hours overtime through NO fault of mine...).
> Do you have a recipe for a homemade honey mustard sauce? If so, would love to have it!!!
> CJ

well I have this really clever bottle which u can shake the dressing in, its got all marks at the side and you just fill it up with the ingredients like this https://www.amazon.com/MIU-Polycarbonate-Salad-Dressing-Shaker/dp/B0006IVXX4 so I go by that but before I had it I used this recipe: 

* 5ml (1tsp) clear honey
* 5ml (1tsp) Dijon mustard
* pinch of salt
* 30ml (2tbsp) lemon juice (or vinegar if you prefer)
* 60ml (4tbsp)mixture of sunflower and olive oil
* pepper to taste
edit in case u already copied this: I like to have some sugar in it too... but it doesnt really need that!

you dont need pepper with hot mustard but I always have some and you can use garlic if you like and thickening agents if u like it thick... I tend to just use the above ingredients but I taste it til it's good or use my shaker bottle which is great as you can make all sorts of dressings with that!

Mix all ingredients first without the oil, add that last when everything is mixed well!


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Mine was just carte d'or vanilla, it is the one where you can actually see the vanilla specks!! Loads of maple syrup on, however it has made me feel a little:sick:
> 
> Not sure if it is MS or the large bowlful i have just eaten :winkwink:
> 
> CJ enjoy your dinner tonight with OH.
> I have ordered OH to sleep downstairs tonight if he has too much to drink with the boys!! The snoring could cause death by wife :haha:
> 
> Got a headache again tonight!! I keep getting them at night, very annoying xx

oh carte d'or vanilla is good, i went for the cookie dough now but just a tiny bit... good idea you are making him sleep downstairs! I hate snoring lol 

headaches are probably caused by progesterone so thats a good sign but I understand very annoying! I have been coughing again so much... but I don't want to use my inhaler as it keeps me awake for some strange reason!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow that shaker dressing maker looks fab!!! I may well get one xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah u can get it from kleeneze, it was really cheap... the ratings on that link are crap but I must say I never had any issues... the first one I got was weird lol the cap broke on using it the first time but they gave me a new one free of charge and that has been fab and when it all seperates u can just shake it up again and then store leftovers in the fridge!


----------



## -Linn-

on page 73 of this catalogue just search for salad dressing and it comes up, its only £3.50

https://www.main-book.co.uk/

im sure u get kleeneze where you live?


----------



## lili24

I love honey and mustard dressing it's gorgeous, I've never made it myself though but might give it a try. 

Awww Emma, I heard headaches are caused by progesterone too. Lots of things are actually! Hope it goes soon :hugs:

Put my PJs on and I look like I have a bump!! I'm so excited!! I took a picture of it!! But it might just be a bloated bread belly! xx


----------



## -Linn-

oh its so easy lili... makes me eat salads at home :) I loved mine so much last night I already thought why make a Lasagne lol, the garlic bread and salad would have done me just fine!


----------



## lili24

We get Kleeneze but I hardly ever order, but I might get one! x


----------



## lili24

I would upload my pic but I am wearing spongebob squarepants pyjamas :blush: :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

Oh I just saw this one doesnt seem to have the honey and mustard one but u can just adjust the recipy a bit, its still fab for shaking and storing, no more stirring and when the sauce seperates you shake it some more... i never order there... my MIL bought it for me lol! But I can recommend the body pillow from Kleneze for when you get a big bump and can't sleep comfortably anymore, it was the only time I ordered something there and it was fab!


----------



## -Linn-

I wanna see it! Nevermind the PJs hun... you can always cut of your head and just put it on facebook not for everybody to see!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah lets see the pics lili xxxx
I have never seen Kleeneze here xx


----------



## -Linn-

oh lol its a catalogue they put through our door and i always chuck it straight back out lol... do you have lakeland limited? they should have it there!

edit: couldnt find it on there webpage now but wilkinsons might have it!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Hey Sylvie, thanks. My spotting seems to have stopped now *touch wood* xx

Oh I'm so relieved for you, I'm touching wood too!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Actually that's always the one I get, and the pub has it!!!
> I'm getting hungry for dinner already (it's 3:32PM) but just finished my late lunch at 2PM (darn clinic ran 2 hours overtime through NO fault of mine...).
> Do you have a recipe for a homemade honey mustard sauce? If so, would love to have it!!!
> CJ
> 
> well I have this really clever bottle which u can shake the dressing in, its got all marks at the side and you just fill it up with the ingredients like this https://www.amazon.com/MIU-Polycarbonate-Salad-Dressing-Shaker/dp/B0006IVXX4 so I go by that but before I had it I used this recipe:
> 
> * 5ml (1tsp) clear honey
> * 5ml (1tsp) Dijon mustard
> * pinch of salt
> * 30ml (2tbsp) lemon juice (or vinegar if you prefer)
> * 60ml (4tbsp)mixture of sunflower and olive oil
> * pepper to taste
> edit in case u already copied this: I like to have some sugar in it too... but it doesnt really need that!
> 
> you dont need pepper with hot mustard but I always have some and you can use garlic if you like and thickening agents if u like it thick... I tend to just use the above ingredients but I taste it til it's good or use my shaker bottle which is great as you can make all sorts of dressings with that!
> 
> Mix all ingredients first without the oil, add that last when everything is mixed well!Click to expand...

Wow, sounds amazing and easy! Will definitely give it a go this weekend.
Thank you!


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> oh lol its a catalogue they put through our door and i always chuck it straight back out lol... do you have lakeland limited? they should have it there!
> 
> edit: couldnt find it on there qwwebpage now but wilkinsons might have it!

I have had Kleeneze before but not in the last 18months. I have a lakeland shop in the city xx
May have to go to bed soon as MS has reared it's ugly head and my headache is still there xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> I would upload my pic but I am wearing spongebob squarepants pyjamas :blush: :haha:

Awesome I love it! Can't wait to join the Facebook page!


----------



## counselorgirl

Thanks so much for this list it's pretty amazing!!:winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> I have had Kleeneze before but not in the last 18months. I have a lakeland shop in the city xx
> May have to go to bed soon as MS has reared it's ugly head and my headache is still there xx

Hope you feel better tomorrow Emma!
Off to catch my commuter train now and head to pub with DH :happydance:
Nite nite to all of you heading to bed.
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

I'm glad you like the recipy... you dont need to use those exact measurements! 
It takes like 2 minutes to make as well! 

I must say I dont upload all my pix on that page but I got a private folder on my own facebook and I set the folder so only selected people can see the photos :)


----------



## angelbaby999

Wow, do you guys ever think about anything other than food!!!! lol :haha:

Well I am planning a day trip for us all, I was thinking we wait till Lili gets her lottery results through, then head over to hers for our scans and then over to the lovely Linns for some yummy food! Whadda ya think?!

Oh and to Lili - whats wrong with the almighty sponge bob?? I want some sponge bob jammies!! lol

How is everyone anyhoo? :loopy:


----------



## -Linn-

I think thats a fab idea, I would love to cook for you all :) 

But didnt you hear if Lili wins the lottery she will buy us our own machines! I only ever think of food when I'm pregnant I'm afraid!


----------



## emmadrumm77

angelbaby999 said:


> Wow, do you guys ever think about anything other than food!!!! lol :haha:
> 
> Well I am planning a day trip for us all, I was thinking we wait till Lili gets her lottery results through, then head over to hers for our scans and then over to the lovely Linns for some yummy food! Whadda ya think?!
> 
> Oh and to Lili - whats wrong with the almighty sponge bob?? I want some sponge bob jammies!! lol
> 
> How is everyone anyhoo? :loopy:

Now that is a plan that is worth thinking about!! Lili you had better buy a lottery ticket now xxx:winkwink:
I think we should all meet up anyway, can you imagine all the FOOD needed to cater for us all?:haha:

Right beautiful girls....I am off to bed now xxx

Love to you all xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Trinity42

urm.. I developed an alergy to mustard about 3 years ago and today I was craving a turkey sandwich with mustard... I have no clue what thats all about


----------



## -Linn-

Night night Emma maybe we should go to a big all you can eat buffet, would love to meet you :)


----------



## -Linn-

nobody there anymore? I have been watching come dine with me for a while and you would not believe the cravings I'm getting!


----------



## Tara123006

Hi everyone. Just checking in. How are you all? It's been awhile since I have been able to get on and catch up...Next appt is November 20. I will let you all know how it goes :) I'll be almost 12 wks then! So close!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Good morning girls,
Feeling a bit better after a good sleep! Am tucking into my breakfast with my girls before i feel rough.
How r we all today?? x

Linn Congrats on your 11 week mark xx


----------



## -Linn-

Hi Tara :) 

Nice to see you here! 

Morning Emma :) 
I had the worst night ever first I couldnt sleep from really bad heartburn and then I had to get up for a wee app 1000000 times! 

I'm so tired now :(


----------



## lili24

Morning ladies!!! 

11 weeks Linn, love what your ticker says! :)
Bad news about last night :( know the feeling... Try to have a nap today xx


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks hun... haha my constipation is actually gone since yesterday! I might have a nap later when DD is asleep :) 

Must buy some more Rennies when I go shopping later! 

xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Tara!
Yay, Linn is 11 weeks today!
Sorry about your bad night though... I'm like you: constipation finally gone and I can stop drinking prune juice (not sure how I managed to keep it down when I had MS).
I'm off to a step aerobics class this morning, will be back in the afternoon to bake pecan pies for our friends' house warming party.
Hope you're all feeling well/better!
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

hmmm those cakes sound nice, DD and I will make some smartie cup cakes later or tomorrow :)


----------



## Cobo76

Hi Tara, I have an appt that day too. :)

So tell me ladies how did you remedy your constipation? I am miserable! I'm not sure that I can hold down prune juice.


----------



## -Linn-

sorry I have no idea it got better just like that... you would never see me drinking prune juice but grape juice or pineapple juice or just pineapple should help as well. And don't eat any white bread!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Cobo76 said:


> Hi Tara, I have an appt that day too. :)
> 
> So tell me ladies how did you remedy your constipation? I am miserable! I'm not sure that I can hold down prune juice.

I actually had it bad............didn,t go for 7 days!! My doctor told me i could have fibre gel as it is all naturel ingredients. But you must drink water with it and have at least 3 glasses an hr for 3hrs after it, or it can bung you up worse :winkwink:

Sorry am not around much today, but it's family day xx
Linn, sorry you had a bad sleep. Maybe go to bed earlier?? At least then you are resting as well even if you don't sleep xx


----------



## Cobo76

Thanks. I will have to look for some of that. Its been about 7 days for me too and I am so uncomfortable.


----------



## Tulip

Hi everyone, hope you're all feeling well-ish!

I'm being a bit less paranoid now - Emma can you put me down for 25th June pls? Thanks hun x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Tulip said:


> Hi everyone, hope you're all feeling well-ish!
> 
> I'm being a bit less paranoid now - Emma can you put me down for 25th June pls? Thanks hun x

Done xxxx
Loving the pic xx


----------



## born2bamum

I'd like to join the facebook page pretty pls. How do i do this?

Thanks,

Laura xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs G

Cobo, I have to say prune juice isn't as bad as you fear it will be!! I found that lots of warm water helped too. Hope you're better soon hun.

Just have to say I am so happy this afternoon. I went shopping with my sister and for the first time since she found out she was pg, we had a lovely, normal day. Now she's had her 12 wk scan, she is happy to talk about the future and the baby and I am SOOOO relieved. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Being battered by the wind here, already lost one fence panel!!

xx


----------



## grumpygal76

almost 2nd tri yay!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

grumpygal76 said:


> almost 2nd tri yay!!!!

Hey there bump buddy! I know, exciting to know we're in our 12th week right?? Hope you're well!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Are we moving this thread over to 2nd tri when everyone's made it?? x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Cobo76 said:


> Thanks. I will have to look for some of that. Its been about 7 days for me too and I am so uncomfortable.

Here were my remedies for constipation. With this combo, managed to start going once daily again.

1/2 cup prune juice in morning
high fibre cereal for breakfast
warm water (about 1 cup) with lemon 2 or 3 times per day
if you eat carbs, try to aim for whole wheat or other options with extra fibre. Linn is right, stay away from white bread!

Good luck!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mrs G said:


> Are we moving this thread over to 2nd tri when everyone's made it?? x

GREAT idea, I love it! I don't know what I would do without you all in second trimester... (assuming I get there).

Mrs G, sooooo glad to hear you and your sis had a good time together! This potentially could be a very sisterly bonding time, good luck! My sis just got married and I would love for them to be pregnant too... Although they live 6 hours away, would still be great!

Linn - went to Kitchen Stuff Plus (an amazing kitchen and bathroom supply store) yesterday and got a salad dressing shaker with a bunch of recipes on it, including HONEY MUSTARD!!!

CJ


----------



## Mrs G

Junebug_CJ said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Are we moving this thread over to 2nd tri when everyone's made it?? x
> 
> GREAT idea, I love it! I don't know what I would do without you all in second trimester... (assuming I get there).
> 
> CJClick to expand...

Of course you will, we all will!! 
x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks for the vote of confidence Mrs G, will know for sure by next Friday with CVS results. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs G

Junebug_CJ said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Mrs G, will know for sure by next Friday with CVS results. :wacko:

FX and :hugs: x


----------



## -Linn-

I think we will move it over once the last one has made it! 

borntobamum - you have to PM MsTwilight to joing the group she will add you! 

I have been feeling sooooo bad today, had to throw up several times and don't understand how I'm suddenly feeling worse again. I hope I won't get ill, I really want my swine flu jab on Monday. 

How is everybody else? 

I'm waiting for my dinner... chicken breast, mash and cauliflower with cheese sauce.... hope I will feel better afterwards as I still gotta go food shopping tonight :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Linn, sorry to hear you don't feel well. I've had that too, MS and nausea returns once in a while but more and more days in between now! 

My energy level is back and I can once again go to the gym!

Cleaned out the linen closet just now, think I'm starting some of those nesting feelings... DH had all this really old linen/blankets that predates me and can't seem to get rid of them so I'm taking matters into my own hands while he's at class today. I don't even think he'll notice (fingers crossed), reorganizing it all and will go do a charity run with the 4 garbage bags I've filled! We've had all this amazing new linen and towels as wedding presents, I'm not being unreasonable am I?? :blush:

CJ


----------



## emmadrumm77

I don't know how i would move this thread over!! Can i do that?? Once everyone is over?? Or shall i just transfer the first page with the list on?? Could keep the name??
AAAAARGH what to do!!!!!
Chicken kebab i think tonight, hubby fancies a take away and this is all i can stomach!! At least it comes with loads of salad xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

dont leave me!!!!! its gonna take me ages to get to 2nd tri :cry:

sorry you feeling bad again Linn.

im having steak, chips, onions, mushrooms and sweetcorn for dinner.....yum yum yum.


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks ladies! 

I hope it will be better tomorrow, just had dinner but not feeling great... it's off to Asda's now as we ran out of milk and bread and my freezer is bare... all I got left is chicken! 

No CJ not unreasonable... I always get rid of stuff when OH is not there, thats the way to do it :haha: 

OMG Emma I just had dinner and now I could kill for a chicken kebab! Maybe I will have one later... but I can't really it's not justified! 

I want one.... https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1356/1347247386_b7c271508f.jpg hmmmmhhhhhhh


----------



## lili24

I think the best thing to do would be to create a new thread in 2nd tri when the first lot of us move over, and just transfer the list. Those of us due at the beginning of June will be 16-ish weeks by the time those at the end of June move over. 

Like the May babies, they have a thread in first tri and a thread in second tri iykwim. 

Are we talkin food again? I had just had a cheese omelette and it was yummy xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili now that Emma mentioned chicken kebab I can't think of anything else! If we made a second thread not all of us could chat together anymore, maybe we could have the thread moved to pregnancy club... then it won't matter how far anyone will be! 

How are you hun?


----------



## lili24

That's a good idea!! I mean we could always leave it here anyway, doesn't make a difference where it is I suppose as long as we can all chat! 

I'm good, chicken kebab does sound good I must admit! I had a lovely night last night, first one without heartburn, it was bliss! When u going shopping? I hate shopping now I'm pregnant! Us June babies have an eventful time coming up soon don't we... Sooo many scans and CJs cvs on Friday. Time feels like it has stopped, I hope it's a good week for us all! Xx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm going shopping in 5-10 minutes just waitng for the OH and DD to get ready lol! 
Ah I'm glad you are better hun... now I got the heartburn. 

yeah we do have an eventful time coming up... I cant wait til the week after next so many scans and CJ will hopefully be all happy cause the results of the CVS came back fine :) I'm so glad my scan will be at 8:50 am. No stressing all day... I read so many sad news this week on first tri and it made me a little worried again but nowhere near as bad as I was before I had my first scan! 

I'm seriously considering of having a kebab later when DD is asleep!


----------



## lili24

Haha, are u gonna make one or get from the takeaway?

You're lucky with the early scan, no waiting around, mine is 4pm, it will be dark lol. I've read lots of horrible threads this week too, combine that with my spotting and the fact my sickness seems to be easing off and it doesn't really fill me with confidence. Got to stay positive though haven't we or we may go mad xxx


----------



## TashTash

Good evening girlies,

Hope everyone is doing well??

Im so tired and sick today :( went to a leaving do last night and didnt get home til 11.45. Pretty much went straight to bed, slept til 9.30am, back to bed for 1.20 and slept til 3.30..............but im still uber tired!! 

Thought all was well when i woke up this morning and managed 2x fromage frais and then 2 crumpets but since i woke from my nap the continual feeling like im going to throw up hasnt left me :( 

Cant wait til i can start eating properly again as it really is getting me down knowing that the baby needs me to eat and i find it physically impossible most of the time!

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

Lili your sickness it meant to be easing off, I think we should move the thread to the preggo club then I will stay away from first tri til after my scan... yeah 4pm scans are not so good! 

well if I'm having a kebab it will be bought from a takeaway place! i make all sorts of food but never made a chicken kebab lol... prefer the chicken grilled and not fried! I guess I could grill it here but not today! Must try that another time, good idea :)

Not looking forward to the shop but I have to go otherwise OH spends a fortune and only comes back with all the wrong stuff lol!


----------



## lili24

Lol I'd love to see your trolley tonight, I bet it's stacked full of goodies and a 6 month supply of angel delight hahaha x


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh i reckon in preggers club would be easiest cos we gonna have the same prob when we get to third tri too. and i cant not chat with you lot :cry: apart from anything else i would scare everyone else lol. 

on a totally non preg related thought.......ive got some friends who have travelled from down south up here to see someone else for the weekend. i used to be friends with this person but not now. so its a little tricky to say the least. well they said they would come see me at some point over the weekend.....i havent heard anything. lots of comments on facebook about what they are doing and how much fun etc. now am i being over sensitive or what? i understand its tricky as they have come up to see her but earlier in the week they were all for me meeting them in london next month and even offered to pay for my train so i could def come.

am i losing the plot or would you be a littlel hurt too??


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Lol I'd love to see your trolley tonight, I bet it's stacked full of goodies and a 6 month supply of angel delight hahaha x

well no angel delight but it was a veeeery full trolley! they dont do chocolate delight at asda only toffe and strawberry so gotta wait til I go to tesco! but i can say my fridge, freezer and cupboards are bursting! so i will not go shopping for at least 10 days now! i bought 3 chickens lol... and no chicken kebab today as i had to buy the cheap cakes which will be out of date tomorrow... custard slices, chocolate eclairs and apple cream sponge all at 50p each, tiger rolls for 10p ... so I dont think any room for any kebabs today! 

so how are you? still feeling better? im feeling a lot better now... just had a tiger roll with a fried egg and now onto custard slices :)


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> yeh i reckon in preggers club would be easiest cos we gonna have the same prob when we get to third tri too. and i cant not chat with you lot :cry: apart from anything else i would scare everyone else lol.
> 
> on a totally non preg related thought.......ive got some friends who have travelled from down south up here to see someone else for the weekend. i used to be friends with this person but not now. so its a little tricky to say the least. well they said they would come see me at some point over the weekend.....i havent heard anything. lots of comments on facebook about what they are doing and how much fun etc. now am i being over sensitive or what? i understand its tricky as they have come up to see her but earlier in the week they were all for me meeting them in london next month and even offered to pay for my train so i could def come.
> 
> am i losing the plot or would you be a littlel hurt too??

oh hun :hugs: i would feel very hurt! im lonely enough here without my family and hate it when people cancel on me or apparently forget about me :( maybe they are waiting for your call?


----------



## rachlouise25

hi there im new on here my edd is 10th june 2010 

but will now my right expected due date on the 20th this month xxxxxxxxxx

baby dust to you all xxxxxxxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

congrats and welcome rachlouise!


----------



## rachlouise25

thanks so much 

congratulations to you also xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SylvieB

hi rachlouise and congrats!
e&l: I'd definitely be sensitive as well but i'd call them or text them or something to see what happened to meeting up
had some kebab earlier lol
gonna walk the dog now and then go sleep sleep, already late for me, almost 10 pm lol sooo tired, feel like i'm not doing anything at all at the moment...
night night everyone xxx


----------



## -Linn-

night sylvie... ah nice a kebab.. i prefer the ones u get in germany!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> oh hun :hugs: i would feel very hurt! im lonely enough here without my family and hate it when people cancel on me or apparently forget about me :( maybe they are waiting for your call?

maybe but i have been commenting on facebook about what they haev been up to so they know im here. my family are 1 1/2 hours away and ive had real probs here in the last 4 years. i hate it here. cant wait for us to move. i just hate being so paranoid but cnat help feeling out of the loop.

i just wasnt sure if it was just me or not. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> oh hun :hugs: i would feel very hurt! im lonely enough here without my family and hate it when people cancel on me or apparently forget about me :( maybe they are waiting for your call?
> 
> maybe but i have been commenting on facebook about what they haev been up to so they know im here. my family are 1 1/2 hours away and ive had real probs here in the last 4 years. i hate it here. cant wait for us to move. i just hate being so paranoid but cnat help feeling out of the loop.
> 
> i just wasnt sure if it was just me or not. xxxClick to expand...

oh thats a shame they seem to be busy and not thinking of you anymore :( my family are in a different country! i dont have many friends here at all :(


----------



## SylvieB

linn, i know the feeling. i moved 200 miles away from family for my hubby and it's not easy getting to know people when you work fulltime and have a lil one... and next year moving to the states not gonna get any easier, already dreading it. used to meet friends all the time, even with DD when she was lil but now i hardly know anyone, hate it :(
ok, really off now xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

SylvieB said:


> linn, i know the feeling. i moved 200 miles away from family for my hubby and it's not easy getting to know people when you work fulltime and have a lil one... and next year moving to the states not gonna get any easier, already dreading it. used to meet friends all the time, even with DD when she was lil but now i hardly know anyone, hate it :(
> ok, really off now xxxx

its the same for me here, although i had lots of friends when i was still working... i love being at home with DD but it's also very lonely! good night hun xxx


----------



## SylvieB

Well I KNOW lots of people at work, some I'd be friends with but they don't have any kids and don't feel like doing anything with a lil one during the day lol
Feel like having cookies but can't find a recipe online that I feel like making... But gonna make some jello in a minute :D


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning all, welcome rachael.........will pop you on list.

I have a thought about the list........how about i move it to the preg club, then when all have made it i pop it in 2nd tri?? Then do the same when we are in 3rd tri?

Chicken kebab was yum!! managed to finish it all xxx

CJ.......very odd, but i had a dream about you and went for your test with you!! All was ok!! So i def have pos vibes now for Fri results xxx

Won't be on here for a bit today as am out most of the day! We always take the kids for a carvery roast on a Sunday!! It is the one day that i don't cook. We then take the dog for a walk, then kids to park, so won't be around till late probs xxx

how r we all today xx


----------



## -Linn-

Morning :) 

Sylvie I had friends at work but like you said they dont have kids so since I got one things changed! But I wouldnt change it for the world :) 

Emma 
Arent you lucky! I'm making a roast today.... with loads of yorkshire puddings! And then DD and I will make smartie cupcakes. We also always go to the park on saturdays and sundays but yesterday there were horrendous storms outside so I'm hoping it will be better today :) 

I feel like I got another cold and I really don't like it, I want my swine flu jab tomorrow!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh you poor thing, it is just one thing after another xx:wacko:
Still can not go near the kitchen, so it's a good idea that we go out Sundays xx
My hubby is a crap cook, so would rather go out than get food poisoning:haha:


----------



## -Linn-

ah well thats a good point! I feel like poo but somehow I still manage to cook, I'm just such a fussy eater I prefer making the stuff myself then at least I know I will like it :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

I love cooking as well, just can not do it at the moment at all! Really frustrating, you are so lucky you can manage it hun xx


----------



## -Linn-

Sometimes it makes me gag and retch but I just get on with it... 
DD can't wait to make those smartie cakes :) I hope she will accept that we are taking them to her friends on Tuesday and not eating them all straight away lol


----------



## lili24

Morning girls. I've just had another gush of brown, all over my knickers and when I wipe, I can't stop crying. I desperately want to get checked out but I'm scared of the epu, I would go if they would scan me but they just do internal examination and I don't want it. I don't know what to do but I'm scared. OH is saying it's just normal, some people would have it right through pregnancy, but since my sickness has disappeared so quick I am terrified. Can this be normal?


----------



## E&L's mummy

i think you need to go lili. i didnt have an internal on thurs. just the scan. all will be fine but you need to go so you can relax hun. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SylvieB

lili, i really think you should go and get it checked out as well! hope everything is fine xxx
emma, sounds like a great day for you. we went out for lunch to taco bell's lol that is, hubby had some cheese quesadillas and susan had a piece but i didn't feel like any of it. gonna make some mashed potatoes tonight and maybe can convince hubby to bbq. jello's in the fridge and gonna make some brownies later, maybe even some cupcakes/muffins... i'll have to see how my motivation goes lol feel like crap right now... DD doesn't wanna take her nap, have already put her down like 5 times... later xx


----------



## lili24

I went there once before and they did internal, then asked me to go back the next day for a scan. I wonder if I could call them and ask for just a scan? OH has said we will go and get a private scan today but they are booked up :(

Wish I had a Doppler to use right now. I am definitely buying one. X


----------



## -Linn-

Lili hun you have to go there! Just go to A&E and tell them you are bleeding, you are much further on now than last time... I'm praying that everything is fine! My mobile is gone, just wanted to text you but god knows what DD did with it, please let me know what's happening! Thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

SylvieB said:


> lili, i really think you should go and get it checked out as well! hope everything is fine xxx
> emma, sounds like a great day for you. we went out for lunch to taco bell's lol that is, hubby had some cheese quesadillas and susan had a piece but i didn't feel like any of it. gonna make some mashed potatoes tonight and maybe can convince hubby to bbq. jello's in the fridge and gonna make some brownies later, maybe even some cupcakes/muffins... i'll have to see how my motivation goes lol feel like crap right now... DD doesn't wanna take her nap, have already put her down like 5 times... later xx

ah I wish they had taco bell here too! I looooove it :) Never seen it in Germany is it just where you live or new?


----------



## lili24

I'm resting in bed im terrified to go the toilet again. Waiting for my mum to finish work so she can tell me what to do or call them for me, I'm too upset to do it myself I've really got myself into a right state! I wont have an internal and students poking and proding and gawping at me down there- it was horrible! I'm scared of what they might tell me!


----------



## E&L's mummy

keep us posted lilli. but i think you are further along now and this keeps coming and going. can you get private one tomorrow if you dont want to go to epu? at the very least i would ring epu and tlak to them. explain how you feel about internal etc and see what they say. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I understand but cant you at least give them a ring, or ask OH? the number is on your notes tell them you dont want an internal they have to ask your permission anyway! i must say i dont mind internals but you should really go and definetely rest in bed only get up for the toilet, thats what they recommend with bleeding anyway just to rest! There could be a million reasons but I understand your fears... but try thinking positive it's been only 6 days ago you saw your baby and that something would happen now is very very unlikely! My friend bled throughout her entire pregnancy and she was fine!


----------



## E&L's mummy

i was given a leaflet at the epu this week and in there it says that once they see a heartbeat, mc risk goes down to 5%....whihc is 95% that all is fine as hubby told me. are you gonna get even more worried thru the day if you dont phone till later hun? like linn said you have to give permission for anything like an internal....even to take blood. so if you dont want to, then they cant!.
hope you can rest sweetie. xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

i found my phone lili if anything happens please send a text!


----------



## -Linn-

sorry me again... i just remebered something my friend who is now 36 weeks pregnant she had bleeding at 11,5 weeks as well and went to the hospital she had an infection... so needed antibiotics.. they will need to swab your cervix to find any possible infections but its important hun to do that... im sure your baby is fine but if you got an infection it needs treating or it can cause problems for your baby! ring the epu please and explain your fears! 

E&Ls mummy did u hear back from the test they did on you for infection? didnt they have to take swab sample?


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> sorry me again... i just remebered something my friend who is now 36 weeks pregnant she had bleeding at 11,5 weeks as well and went to the hospital she had an infection... so needed antibiotics.. they will need to swab your cervix to find any possible infections but its important hun to do that... im sure your baby is fine but if you got an infection it needs treating or it can cause problems for your baby! ring the epu please and explain your fears!
> 
> E&Ls mummy did u hear back from the test they did on you for infection? didnt they have to take swab sample?

no not yet. they not open till tomorrow at 9 so gonna ring them then, yeh the giant cotton bud like CSI lol. my brown spotting has totally stopped. im glad as they had to do transvaginal scan cos i over filled my bladder :blush: they said a litre and half of water was a little too much lol. still waking up with period pain every morning but it has been going off as the day goes on...im wondering if its either how im sleeping or everything growing overnight.


----------



## -Linn-

E&L's mummy said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> sorry me again... i just remebered something my friend who is now 36 weeks pregnant she had bleeding at 11,5 weeks as well and went to the hospital she had an infection... so needed antibiotics.. they will need to swab your cervix to find any possible infections but its important hun to do that... im sure your baby is fine but if you got an infection it needs treating or it can cause problems for your baby! ring the epu please and explain your fears!
> 
> E&Ls mummy did u hear back from the test they did on you for infection? didnt they have to take swab sample?
> 
> no not yet. they not open till tomorrow at 9 so gonna ring them then, yeh the giant cotton bud like CSI lol. my brown spotting has totally stopped. im glad as they had to do transvaginal scan cos i over filled my bladder :blush: they said a litre and half of water was a little too much lol. still waking up with period pain every morning but it has been going off as the day goes on...im wondering if its either how im sleeping or everything growing overnight.Click to expand...

I wake up with a period pain every day but it is caused by something else... sorry if its TMI but once I do a number 2 the pain stops lol... maybe it could be your bowels too?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, I'm so sorry to hear about what's going on... I think at this point for your health and the baby's it's important to go get checked out. You may have an infection, and if left untreated that could cause you both problems. An internal exam won't harm the baby, just request to not be seen by students, it's within your rights to ask that! Definitely keep us posted, and thinking of you! :hugs:

Emma, that's so funny that you had a dream you came with me :flower: makes me feel much better actually! Only 4 days to go...

Watching The Ugly Truth over my cup of morning coffee in my PJs :coffee: God I love Sundays...

CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Ah I wish I was still in bed CJ! I'm cooking a roast and sitting on the couch while DD is asleep :) 

I'm so scared I can't have my swine flu jab tomorrow, sorry to bother you but do you know if you are allowed to have it when you're ill? I got a sore throat and earache only on the right side! It's not the kind of sore throat you get when you get a cold.. if you know what I mean. I keep getting this really sharp pain in my ear, it drives me mad! Might take some paracetamol soon. I can still eat but it hurts... will obviously go to the doctors tomorrow! I was really pleased I could have my swine flu jab and dont want it not to happen now!!! But on a good note not feeling too sick today and looking forward to my big sunday lunch :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

I am back girls xx
Lili i am worried like everyone else, please go and get checked out!! I know it is horrid to be poked but better that than just sitting back and doing nothing! If it is an infection it will get worse if not treated! Will text you in a bit to make sure you are ok hun xxx:thumbup:
Had a great day with family, and have eaten well, so that is good. Loads of veg inside me now xx
Hope i havent missed too much xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

any news from lilli??????


----------



## debgreasby

can u add me on for june 18th. only just found my lap top power lead since moving house last week lol!


----------



## E&L's mummy

debgreasby said:


> can u add me on for june 18th. only just found my lap top power lead since moving house last week lol!

:hello: deb. wondered where you were. we only a day apart. xxx


----------



## -Linn-

no news I will send her a text now! 

Emma good to hear you had a nice day! We did as well went to the park this morning then collected some leafs and made some pictures with them for DDs room, then she slept and in the meantime I made the biggest roast chicken lunch... it was sooooo good! And now we just had some of the smartie cup cakes that we made this afternoon :) DD looooves smarties... the first time she ever had any!


----------



## lili24

I'm still here guys I haven't been the hospital, discharge is back to clear/creamy again. I don't know what's going on but i'm starting to think I might be one of those women who gets random bleeds right throughout pregnancy! This is the fourth time now and I've never been given an explanation for it because my scans have been perfect. 

If it comes back tonight or I have another 'gush' I will go to the epu. I'm going to call my hospital tomorrow and explain and see if they can move my scan forward. 

Thanks for all your kind words xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah it is important to get checked hun, if its an infection u need to take antibiotics or it cause problems for you and the baby! glad to hear its gone back to normal... i just texted you as well... but dont need to reply saw now u are ok :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili.......thank godness!! Was really worried about you, you are all like my internet family xx
Glad you had a fun day Linn, i just love the weekends xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Ah I wish I was still in bed CJ! I'm cooking a roast and sitting on the couch while DD is asleep :)
> 
> I'm so scared I can't have my swine flu jab tomorrow, sorry to bother you but do you know if you are allowed to have it when you're ill? I got a sore throat and earache only on the right side! It's not the kind of sore throat you get when you get a cold.. if you know what I mean. I keep getting this really sharp pain in my ear, it drives me mad! Might take some paracetamol soon. I can still eat but it hurts... will obviously go to the doctors tomorrow! I was really pleased I could have my swine flu jab and dont want it not to happen now!!! But on a good note not feeling too sick today and looking forward to my big sunday lunch :)

As long as you don't have fever, cough and congestion I think you may be OK. Besides, the sore throat may be from dryness and may be gone tomorrow. Just go, and definitely take paracetamol beforehand (30 minutes before the time of the shot). You can take some now too, it may help get rid of the symptoms completely!

Lili, so glad to hear things have settled! When is your next scan?

CJ


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh lilli glad you are ok hun. please phone them tomorrow even if just for a chat and tell them whats going on. just to be safe, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Lol Emma. You lot are like my internet family too, I don't know what I would do without you all! 

I am so glad it seems to have stopped, but I'm still on edge with it all. I have just bought a Hi Bebe doppler which detects heartbeat from 10 weeks, and the seller has said we can collect it tonight so my lovely OH has gone to get me it. I can't wait to try it out but I'm scared too.

My scan is next Monday CJ so one week to go, I know this sounds depressing but if everything is okay I feel like it will be a miracle, because I don't understand how you can bleed so many times and still be okay.


----------



## -Linn-

so where is everyone tonight? hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## lili24

Here Linn xx

Did you bath DD x


----------



## E&L's mummy

im here feeling sick and wondering what to eat for dinner....cooked a bacon joint for everyone else but cant face it.

what oh what can i have?


----------



## lili24

I'm just going to have a bit of quiche and salad, feel quite sick too.

What about something light like scrambled egg? I live off it, lol.


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Here Linn xx
> 
> Did you bath DD x

yeah i bathed her shes in bed! 

thanks CJ.. I took paracetamol now my earache got horrendous, think got an ear infection... but no temperature at all thank god! 

sorry E&Ls mummy about the nausea... no cooked tea here tonight as had a big roast earlier! Just having a couple of soft rolls with lettuce tomatoes and leftover roast chicken with reggae sauce and a big bowl of mixed salad!


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili24 said:


> I'm just going to have a bit of quiche and salad, feel quite sick too.
> 
> What about something light like scrambled egg? I live off it, lol.

wish i could... allergic when younger so not taking chance now im preggers....thinking along nut allergy lines, dont know if im worng but just being careful.

hubby just suggested steak.........i think thats a plan....im very into steak at the moment. but not chicken or pork. wierd. think i might stick it in a pitta bread. find proper bread abit heavy today.


----------



## -Linn-

hmmm that sounds good... im the opposite gone of pork and beef.. just into chicken and fish at the moment or minced beef but no roast or steak! Oh I just finished all my food and it was not enough :( I'm too lazy to make any more now lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh mince is a no no. has been with all my pregnancies. even lean mince. and fish. really wierd thing is bacon and pork i cant face but sausages are fab wtf?? i tell you pregnancy does wired things to your tastebuds. how much longer have i got to go??? lol


----------



## -Linn-

i make lasagne, chili or cottage pie with mince beef.... love it :) but you are right pregnancy does strange things to you, I could have roast chicken every day lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

i have wondered if its an iron thing with me. loved steak with DD2 but when im not pregnant im a chicken/turkey lover.


----------



## -Linn-

could be... I could not eat steak right now but normally I do like it, esp if it's barbecued! im going for some more roast chicken rolls now lol... im such a pig, there is still a pile of lovely smartie cakes waiting too!


----------



## E&L's mummy

ok this was such a fab idea....hubby has just presented me with pitta breads choc full of steak and they are yum yum yum. 

i fancy raspberry mushrooms sweeties from asda to finish off. lol


----------



## E&L's mummy

edit: stupid duplicate post!!! grrrr


----------



## -Linn-

oh hmmmh those raspberry mushrooms are very good! im having sponge cakes with milk chocolate and smartie on top :) made them with my DD earlier! glad you liked your dinner :)


----------



## lili24

Stop it I'm hungry again already!

OH is still not back grrr, he stopped at a friends on the way home. Doesn't he know I'm waiting to try out my new toy!!

Save me a smartie cake!


----------



## -Linn-

I got loads Lili you can have as many as you like, made them like muffin size and there were 36 and I think there is still like 30! Im gonna take 10 to my friends on Tuesday but honestly dont know how we will eat the rest... or maybe do I?! 
DD looooved making the cakes with me, it was so funny she helped put the melted chocolate on there for ages and then realised her hand was dirty so she demanded I clean it straight away as she hates to be dirty anywhere so I told her it's chocolate... you should have seen her face! She licked it all off and was sooo happy! Kids are so funny, I thought she knew all along :)


----------



## -Linn-

stupid double post! 

cant believe he is making you wait Lili... and me too lol! I'm still up til 11 so waiting patiently to hear how it went :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

im sooo upset :cry: you know i said about my friends who were visiting etc etc. well i text them this afternoon to say have they left for home yet? still havent got a reply...just seen on FB they are home and had a fab time doing this doing that blah blah blah. no attempt to come see me or get together. why the fuck do i bother?? stupid military wifes. so had enough of the lot of them. sorry


----------



## lili24

Hehehe that's so cute, what did she think she was putting on top of the cakes. Awwww xx


----------



## -Linn-

oh that is not nice at all... in that case I wouldnt bother responding to them anymore either!


----------



## lili24

Awww no, I'd be so upset. Have they not even replied to your text :( they must know you can read everything on facebook! It seems so petty :( try not to let them get you down, they do not sound like real friends hun. You deserve more than that xxx


----------



## lili24

Linn is right, one day they will need you for something and you should just ignore them too. Bitches!


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Hehehe that's so cute, what did she think she was putting on top of the cakes. Awwww xx

I know I wondered too, but I guess she had never seen liquid chocolate, she does very well know what chocolate normally looks like... here help yourself x
 



Attached Files:







15112009.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## E&L's mummy

nope no reply to text. it just upsets cos last week they were all " youre coming to london we will pay etc etc" i think bitch face who they went to see has said something tbh. im so fed up with this place. im fed up of military wifes. im fed up of feeling likeim back at school again. im really really upset. i met them on a wifes forum, have met in real life to, but the forum has kicked a load of us off for giving feedback that the admin didnt like. i honestly thought they were real friends and it was nice as i dont have to explain the stresses and strains that go with a hubby in the RAF. they understand.

bollocks to them. im better off on my own...cant wait to move form here and start somewhere fresh and anonymous


----------



## -Linn-

poor you, I understand you are upset but obviously they are no real friends!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh so sorry E&L's Mummy... Obviously they aren't worth you being upset over (I know, easier said than done, I'd be upset too!).
Lili: thinking of you!!!
Linn: glad the paracetamol helped.

Can't believe the weekend is done already. I was supposed to finish writing the thank you cards for our wedding gifts... Still have 4 hours before bed, got through half of them yesterday, will try to chug along.

Only 4 more days to go to CVS. I'm looking forward to our romantic dinned on Wednesday and hotel stay, will help balance out the stress of the procedure...

Good night to all you lovely ladies heading to bed soon. Will chat more tomorrow!

:hugs:

CJ


----------



## -Linn-

good night CJ.. am thinking of you not long until you will know now! My pain has returned... can't believe I'm getting this bad earache now :(

Lili is he back yet?

edit: you just texted me Lili so I know he is back, keep me updated!


----------



## -Linn-

Good morning ladies :) 

How is everyone? I just made sandwiches for OH and DD but I don't fancy eating anything yet... I'm sooooooo tired I had such bad dreams again, when I woke up at 6am I didn't want to go back to sleep! Does anybody else get weird and scary dreams now they are pregnant? 

Lili did you still have any joy with the doppler last night? And have you rung the hospital?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning lovely ladies xx:hugs:

I missed so much not being on here last night!! 
Linn those pics of the smartie cakes are just NOT FAIR!! You tease:haha:

Lili how did the doppler go?? I still can not hear anything on mine!! Am not worries as it is still early days x

E&L, am sorry to hear about those "so called friends", but as you said you are better off without them, but must be hard having your hubby away so much in RAF. xxxxxx

Pissing it down with rain here :wacko:, got soaked taking kids to school/nursery! Am now chilling at home AAAAAAAH BLISS!!!! xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma do you want the recipy? I'm sure your girls would love making them and it's so easy :) 

Making cakes like that is an activity for DD as well as getting loooovely treats afterwards! 

Tonight we are going to make pizza and she will be able to cut out little mini pizzas with cookie cutters and then put all her own toppings on!


----------



## 1sttime

I'm due on 22nd:happydance:


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> Emma do you want the recipy? I'm sure your girls would love making them and it's so easy :)
> 
> Making cakes like that is an activity for DD as well as getting loooovely treats afterwards!
> 
> Tonight we are going to make pizza and she will be able to cut out little mini pizzas with cookie cutters and then put all her own toppings on!

Oh yes please, my girls love making cakes!! We make alot of biscuits and chocolate brownies xxx Mmmmmm
We make big pizza's with the girls...........less mess it seems than the smaller ones, however not as much fun i suppose xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

*List updated *:happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> Emma do you want the recipy? I'm sure your girls would love making them and it's so easy :)
> 
> Making cakes like that is an activity for DD as well as getting loooovely treats afterwards!
> 
> Tonight we are going to make pizza and she will be able to cut out little mini pizzas with cookie cutters and then put all her own toppings on!
> 
> Oh yes please, my girls love making cakes!! We make alot of biscuits and chocolate brownies xxx Mmmmmm
> We make big pizza's with the girls...........less mess it seems than the smaller ones, however not as much fun i suppose xxxClick to expand...

yeah we make big ones too for us and she always has to help but she is such a bad eater so i thought if she had special little pizzas she might actually eat them and it worked! 

ok for the smartie cakes 

you probably have a recipy like that but I use this one: 

for 24 cupcakes/muffins 

250 grams of sugar 
250 grams of cooking margerine (one pack)
250 grams of selfraising flour 
5 eggs 
1 sachet of vanilla aroma or lemon or mazipan if you prefer... I made it with lemon yesterday!

mix margerine and sugar first then the add the rest of the ingredients and mix divide between 24 cupcake forms then put them in the oven at 180 degrees for 20-25 minutes until they are golden on top. 

for the covering one bar of cake glazing milk chocolate melted in a bowl over hot water and one jumbo tube of smarties :) 

as you can see it's really simple but they taste sooo good :) I prefer normal sponge cake and not all chocolate ones like the smartie cakes you can buy in the shops! 


hmmmm now I just had a toasted cheese sandwich and feel much better!


----------



## natasja32

Linn that recipe sounds lush. But i cant bake that much with my boys. Not that i dont want to,but my 9 year old has an egg allergy so i struggle finding things to bake with him that taste appealing. He loves the baking part but hates the fact that he does all the work and cant get to eat it afterwards. I feel so sad for him.:cry: Does anyone know off egg free recipies?:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

oh i feel sorry for your boy... its not so much fun if you cant eat the finished cakes! I will have a look in my book for an egg free recipy! I'm sure there are some.


----------



## natasja32

Thanks linn that would be fab! We buy him a bday cake every year because he wants to blow out the candles,but then is always hearbroken because he cant eat any of his own cake. Bless him! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

Natasja

I found a couple but never made those before: 

crispy honey muffins: 

50 grams of butter 
1/4 cup of honey 
2 table spoons of sugar
4 cups of cornflakes
80 grams of unsalted chopped peanuts 

1. put cornflakes and nuts into a bowl
2. heat the butter, sugar and honey in a sauce pan and stir 
3. pour the mix on the cornflakes and nuts in the bowl and mix
4. put the finished mix in muffins cases (the paper ones) 
5. bake in the preheated oven at 180 degrees for 7-9 minutes 

leave them to cool for 15 minutes! 


Rainbow muffins without egg for 12 muffins 

250 grams of selfraising flower 
4 table spoons of coloured sugar strands
200 ml of full fat milk 
50 grams of heated liquid butter
1/2 tea spoon of salt

important do not mix the ingredients for too long! 

put in paper muffin cases bake at 200 degrees for 15-20 minutes put coloured icing on top.... instead of sugar strand can use chocolate chips with chocolate glazing on top! 


hope one of those you might like... but I cant tell you how they taste as I always make the ones with eggs! but sound good to me :)


----------



## natasja32

Aw thanks for that linn! Your a star! I will try them and get back to you. They do sound yummy tho! :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

hey hun i dont use eggs either as i was allergic when younger and dont take the risk when preggers. i used normal recipies and just use Orgran Egg replacer powder. its so simple...i teaspoon is one egg. you need to add a little water to the recipe to make up the moisture of a real egg but it is fab. will try and find a link for you


----------



## -Linn-

I was already worried you might now say he's allergic to nuts too, please do let us know how they turned out! the cornflake ones sound easy :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

here you are. im fairly sure ive bought it in holland and barret before now too.

https://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/sect/FCIE_Egg_Replacer.html


----------



## natasja32

E&L's mummy said:


> hey hun i dont use eggs either as i was allergic when younger and dont take the risk when preggers. i used normal recipies and just use Orgran Egg replacer powder. its so simple...i teaspoon is one egg. you need to add a little water to the recipe to make up the moisture of a real egg but it is fab. will try and find a link for you

Oh that would be great thanks hun. Ive heard of egg replace powder but ive never seen it. Would i find it in a place like sainsburys??:hugs:


----------



## natasja32

E&L's mummy said:


> here you are. im fairly sure ive bought it in holland and barret before now too.
> 
> https://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/sect/FCIE_Egg_Replacer.html

Thanks for that! I will pop into holland and barret to have a look.:hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

yay then you can use all the normal recipies natasja :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

natasja32 said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> here you are. im fairly sure ive bought it in holland and barret before now too.
> 
> https://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/sect/FCIE_Egg_Replacer.html
> 
> Thanks for that! I will pop into holland and barret to have a look.:hugs:Click to expand...

if you look in the gluten free allergy asile in any of the supermarkets you might find it there too. i knoe ive seen xantham gum and other speacial things there. and a box lasts me ages. but its easier to measure out if you pop it in a jar or tub when you open the box and plasticy packet. keeps it fresher too. xxxx


----------



## natasja32

-Linn- said:


> yay then you can use all the normal recipies natasja :)

Linn i know,its so exciting! This does mean that i will have to bake my sons next bday cake myself!:dohh: Lol not sure how thats going to work. Im ok with muffins and biscuits,but not that good with cakes!:dohh: I will give it a good go,and the best thing is it will be his first bday he can eat!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## E&L's mummy

natasja32 said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> yay then you can use all the normal recipies natasja :)
> 
> Linn i know,its so exciting! This does mean that i will have to bake my sons next bday cake myself!:dohh: Lol not sure how thats going to work. Im ok with muffins and biscuits,but not that good with cakes!:dohh: I will give it a good go,and the best thing is it will be his first bday he can eat!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance:YAY!!!!!! my eldest was gluten free for 6 years and this year ws the first birthday that i managed a shop bought barbie cake for her. she was sooo chuffed.


----------



## -Linn-

yeah he will be over the moon :) you can practice with muffins first and then go on to cakes :) I haven't been baking for too long... only since I'm a stay at home mum and I never had any major catastrophes! So far all cakes still came out edible!


----------



## lili24

Hey!! I did find the heartbeat with doppler Emma. Couldn't find anything last night but did it again this morning when my bladder was about to burst and found it right away! YAY!!!!!!!! My little baby... I cried so much lol xxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm so glad you found it :) Been thinking of you all the time! But please still call the EPU they need to check why you were bleeding and rule out any complications! So happy to hear you got the heartbeat.... xxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

hello everyone! on my way into work now, will come back on later!
CJ
PS: Lili so thrilled you found HB with doppler!!!


----------



## lili24

Will do Linn, well I'm goin to see my GP about the water infection anyway now so will discuss the bleeding too. If the hospital have written to me about the urine sample infection but they haven't mentioned my bloods then I hope that means they are all clear. 

Thanks CJ, have a good day in work. 

Wanna listen again to my baby but don't wanna get obsessive, it's such a nice sound though! But I don't wanna use it too much incase baby doesn't like it xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I think if you got a vaginal infection they will need to take a swab sample from your cervi to check! but I could be wrong!

hope everything is well, let us know what the GP said. I wish I had a doppler too now :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh lili am soooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!:thumbup:

I am a whole week behind you, so that is prob why i have not heard it!! I thought i did but then realised it was 77bpm and that was my side of the placenta, so therefor my own heart beat!! :haha:

You must be on :cloud9: having heard it!! To be honest the last time i tried i was only 10w, so was 5 days ago!! I may try next time i feel i need the loo!!


----------



## -Linn-

You go for it Emma :)


----------



## Kacie

That's great news Lili, so glad you heard the hb! :cloud9:

I have to say after all this talk of cakes I now have 10 cupcakes baking in the oven :blush:

Turns out nothing else I have in the cupboards would do. :roll:

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congratulations Kacie on 10weeks xxx


----------



## -Linn-

oops... I started the cake cravings sorry! I just had 2 after my lunch...hmmmmmhhhh :)

Congrats on 10 weeks from me too!


----------



## Kacie

Aww thank you guys, loving the double figures! :yipee:

quarter of the way through now as well. Catching you all up :flower:

I am so tempted to get a doppler now but know i will only panic when I can't use it properly :cry:

xx


----------



## Tulip

OMG I've just seen the price of the Hi Bebe dopplers with heartrate display :shock:

But I don't want to get one without the display because I Just Know I'll end up listening to my own HB :rofl: Glad you heard baby Lili!


----------



## emmadrumm77

You will know what is your HB and babies HB Tulip! The babies is around 140-160bpm. xx


----------



## Mrs G

How many of you have a doppler then?? I feel like I'm missing out....

x


----------



## -Linn-

I dont have one, would only want one with a display and those are too expensive :(

almost think its too late now after xmas im hoping to feel the kicks anyway!


----------



## Tulip

OK I just compromised and ordered a Sonoline-B off ebay. LCD display for 30 quid less than the HiBebe (hubby will be pleased at the saving LOL).

FXd!


----------



## -Linn-

emma which one have u got again?


----------



## TashTash

Afternoon Girlies :) 

Hope everyone is well??

SylvieB where about in Gutersloh do you live?? I never realised there was a US military base with a Taco Bells!! may be worth a lunch time trip!! (I work on PRB) 

Im good, looking forward to the scan on wednesday - even if it is the NT scan just cant wait to see our bean again. Not looking forward to the bloods or the smear test though?! Is this common practice in UK aswell or is it just the Germans that do it like this??

Feeling sick and tired as normal today but really happy :) 

x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn i have the angelsounds one!! I mainly bought it for later on, so the girls can listen to the baby. So i didnt need to spend the extra money on a digi one, when the baby is bigger it is alot easier to find the HB.

I am sure i heard it for 10 seconds though, went to count the bpm, but then lost it again. Oh well xxx Scan in 10 sleeps x


----------



## -Linn-

It's not fair I want taco bell here in the UK!


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Linn i have the angelsounds one!! I mainly bought it for later on, so the girls can listen to the baby. So i didnt need to spend the extra money on a digi one, when the baby is bigger it is alot easier to find the HB.
> 
> I am sure i heard it for 10 seconds though, went to count the bpm, but then lost it again. Oh well xxx Scan in 10 sleeps x

oh maybe i have to get one as well then if yours is working... but I dont know if i got an anterior placenta again it might be difficult! but i just looked that one is not expensive at all :)


----------



## -Linn-

where are our scan tickers gone lol?


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> where are our scan tickers gone lol?

Oh yeah!! They have gone!!

The one i got was £20 inc postage and a bottle of gel. I just think it will be lovely for the girls a bit later on xxx Am sure i heard the HB, going to try again on Wed when i will be 11w xxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mrs G said:


> How many of you have a doppler then?? I feel like I'm missing out....
> 
> x

I don't have one either... Will let the doctor worry about that, I'm striving to decrease my stress (i.e. if I can't find the HB I may panic!).

One of the girls just brought in 3 flavours of fudge to work (maple, icewine chocolate and sucre à la crème - French Canadian specialty) and I've already sampled 2! :dohh: since my nausea left last week I just want to eat everything in sight... Is this normal?

CJ


----------



## emmadrumm77

Totally normal CJ xx
As i said if this was my first baby i wouldn't bother with Doppler, but i wanted it for my girlies xxxx
Right what is everyone having for dinner tonight?? Must prepare something before:sick:starts xx


----------



## grumpygal76

dopplers are great gave me peace of mind to hear the little one


----------



## Kacie

Ok, in the space of about an hour I had decided I'd look up dopplers, just out of curiosity, and then all of a sudden... I own one!! Not sure how that happened :blush:

Ordered it from ebay, second hand so lots cheaper and it will be winging its way to me in the next few days. Just got to make sure I get some more gel.

Not sure how much I'll use it.. may be a bit nervous of trying it before my first scan, but it is unlikly I will be able to wait to test it out and I will assume it is down to my uselessness if I don't hear anything.

Something to look forward to in the next few days.

ooh the fudge sounds good CJ, am sure it is perfectly normal for the appetite to return with avengence after the ms. I'm hoping that my appetite wont go up that much after ms goes as I have the ms now but the appetite hasn't really left :rofl:

xx


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Totally normal CJ xx
> As i said if this was my first baby i wouldn't bother with Doppler, but i wanted it for my girlies xxxx
> Right what is everyone having for dinner tonight?? Must prepare something before:sick:starts xx


Emma as you know I was gonna make pizza but changed my mind now as I dont fancy it any more, gonna marinade some chicken breasts with BBQ flavoured spices and then cook them under the grill... will have them with tortilla wraps, lettuce, tomatoes and soured cream :) Also got Lasagne, cottage pie, burgers with potatoe wedges, sausages and mash, quiche with chips and salad and chili con carne with rice on the list for this week... maybe there is anything that you might like? 

Could you send me the link of where you bought the angelsounds?

I just came back from the doctors got an ear infection so on antibiotics now for a week but I did have my swine flu jab! DD came with me and I was soooo scared when I saw the needle but I didn't say anything so not to scare her of vaccines! I really don't know why I'm so scared every time again, but it was so totally harmless... just had some paracetamol again and now hoping I won't get any temperature! 

Ah CJ you are preggers you can eat all you like! You lost weight before so you know you can do it again! Didn't you say you're a size 0? So it's not like you can't afford to gain any weight!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> I just came back from the doctors got an ear infection so on antibiotics now for a week but I did have my swine flu jab! DD came with me and I was soooo scared when I saw the needle but I didn't say anything so not to scare her of vaccines! I really don't know why I'm so scared every time again, but it was so totally harmless... just had some paracetamol again and now hoping I won't get any temperature!
> 
> Ah CJ you are preggers you can eat all you like! You lost weight before so you know you can do it again! Didn't you say you're a size 0? So it's not like you can't afford to gain any weight!

Oh Linn so glad you're getting treatment for the ear infection! They hurt like h*** don't they? I'm prone to them as well!

And I'm relieved they still let you get the shot! Did it hurt? Mine was quite painful, and as proof I had a bruise that lasted over 1 week! I hate needles...

I know, I know about the weight thing... I was so happy to fit into my skinny jeans again in April until last week, and now to see the weight creeping back up scares me a bit. But I know it's for a good reason, and you're right, I was able to lose it before so I'll do it again! I spoke to my OB about it: my BMI was 19, and they recommend 28-40 lbs weight gain for those with BMIs less than 20. I'll try to keep it in that range, and may be able to now that I have the energy to exercise every day again!

Wow, I'm starving... Craving pizza with extra cheese, will likely have that for dinner. All I have here is healthy stuff: egg salad sandwich, homemade coffee yogurt with home-made vanilla almond granola and a grapefruit. I'll make up for it tonight though!!! I love my yogurt maker :winkwink:

Off to lunch, will be back soon!!!
:hugs: to everyone!
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

hmm sounds good what you got there... and I changed my pizza plans will have that tomorrow, just fancied grilled chicken... but I don't think pizza is that unhealthy unless it's a meat feast one. I started my last pregnancy with a BMI of 18 and gained 70 pounds maybe a bit too much but I lost it all and then put some more weight on to help TTC and started this pregnancy with a BMI of 20 and now that my skin is all stretched anyway I'm just going to eat. I don't have any diabetes and got a very low blood pressure so not concerned! 

yeah the ear infection is painfull, I used to get them as a kid but didn't have one in 6 years! the shot didnt hurt at all, just burned a bit for 3 seconds or so... now I cant even see where the needle went in! It's burning a bit now in my arm but really not worth mentioning!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Chili con carne, thats it xxx Thanks linn xxx
Am pleased you are getting your ear sorted, they are horrid xx

CJ eat what you like hun, i never put weight on with either of my other pregnancies, infact i put on 7lb(3.1kg) with both of them!! I actually came out weighing 7lb lighter than when i started!! And ate c##p most of the time!! Was fab xxx 

As Linn can verify i had the most pathetic bump at 40wks xx


----------



## -Linn-

I can indeed verify that! I never normally put on any weight no matter what I eat but I do when I'm pregnant... but I must say I did eat ridiculous amounts with DD it's not quite that bad now! 

Glad you got some inspiration Emma... I love chili too and will have it later this week! Loooove kidney beans!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mmmmmmmm me 2 xxx
I put on weight REALLY easily, but just don't when preggers?? Very odd. makes your 70lb seem alot :haha:
I just hope i have a HUGE bump this time xx


----------



## ginger863

hey ladies, 

I was on the original june babies list and was down for the first of june. I've just had my 12 week scan today and am now due 29th May but if it's ok i'd still like to an honourary june bug. If this baby's like it's parents it wont be on time anyway!


----------



## Tulip

Yaaaay so glad you're staying with us, Ginger :)


----------



## -Linn-

Emma your the opposite of me... I'm usually a tiny size 8 no matter what I eat but when I got pregnant I put on loads but I was loving it all... my bump and everything. Fingers crossed you will be huge this time then :) 

Ginger I'm sure you can stay with us... if my due date was any later I'd say I will have the baby in July! I was 16 days overdue with DD, my body just cant make any contractions! I hope it can and will do this time but last time I didnt have a single one until they induced me.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ginger it is official, you are on the list as an honoury June baby xx


----------



## Tulip

Oooooh CJ thanks for that idea.... I'll be having egg sandwich for tea now! (I must be pregnant - in a toss-up between pizza delivery and egg sarnie I actually chose the latter?!?)


----------



## lili24

Glad you got the jab Linn :)

I've just been cleaning like mad today, completely blitzed the house cos I don't feel sick for once :)

My BMI is 18, I have never in my life had any weight on me, really tall and slim, I don't give a damn how much weight I put on in pregnancy, bring it on!


----------



## SylvieB

lili, lucky you. mine is about 24 ;) still a size 10-12 though, so not too bad
just heard from someone that her doctor told her that angelsounds (and any other dopplers as it is) should be illegal as they can harm the baby's heart. apparently the waves are too strong for tiny baby, really loud and warm up the water too much as well. not sure what to think of it. doppler and ultrasound use the same waves and i've heard of ultrasounds not being completely safe before. i'll still get my scans but now i'm kinda glad i didn't order an ultrasound though i couldn't find a lot about the risks online really.
just thought i'd pass it on to you.
work was a whole day of bitch fights so i'm exhausted now. gonna put DD down and then go to sleep myself xx
ps: welcome back ginger :D


----------



## emmadrumm77

Good for you lili xxx Thats how i feel x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Well i am still going to use mine, if there was any real evidence that dopplers or US were bad for the baby then they would have stopped them ages ago! Midwifes use them all the time, so i am not going to believe this one doctor. Just the way i feel.
There seem to be sooooo many can and can't whilst pregnant, i think you just have to listen to your instincts!! I mean can you imagine french women giving up brie?? he he
Have a lovely snooze Sylvie xx


----------



## -Linn-

I think they are fine too as long as you dont use them for hrs everyday :) 

yeah lili i never had anything on me! i hope to get my house blitzed tomorrow too. 

i feel the same bring on the weight! 

off to prepare my dinner now... cant wait for my grilled chicken tonight :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

The whole weight issue is touchy for me: I put on weight just by looking at food... While in med school I gained 40 lbs in 4 months (BMI was over 26), and it took me YEARS to lose it. Then it slowly crept up again between 2006-2008 and I decided to lose the excess before the wedding. I have a very slow metabolism, like my mom, who is obese (not just overweight): I am at risk for this, which brings on tons of medical issues. I need to do whatever is in my power to keep it off and remain healthy... 

The way I've been eating since pregnant reminds me of my unhealthy diet during med school, that's why it scares me :-( I just need to be careful. Funny, since my nausea is gone, I can tolerate fruits and veggies again, which will definitely help! 

And I've grown to love exercising, which was a big deal: I used to HATE it, am not and never was athletic. But I've discovered it helps me cope with stress, and I have tons of that with the type of work I do... So now I look forward to my daily workouts, and feel like crap if I can't do it for whatever reason (i.e. spent weeks 6-10 napping in the evenings, forget about exercise!). I LOVE YOGA, it's the best thing that's ever happened to me! Can't wait to start the prenatal classes 

Metabolism changes with age: at 36, it is very different from when I was in my 20's! So much more difficult to lose weight, but the benefits (better health) are definitely worth it! I just know myself, and if I gain much more than recommended, it would take me much longer to be able to shed it... We are only planning on waiting 1.5 years before getting pregnant again after our first, want to be in tiptop shape for that one too.

Sorry for the long message: I just don't want anyone thinking I'm obsessed with not gaining, there is a reason behind it all!

CJ

BTW I'm only 5'1" (154 cm) so an extra 40 lbs of non-pregnancy weight is NOT pretty on me... I'm really tiny height-wise!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I put it on soooooooooo quickly, in the 2 months of TTC i put on 20lb, thank god it did,t take long!! I just ate as at the back of my mind i thought "sod it am going to get fat when pregnant"!! Wrong!! Am a size 12 xx
Am also 32 CJ, so not far off you, and it is hard to maintain!! I have to join Weight watchers every 6months, as i am useless at maintaining it xx Can take it off easily, but i put it on just as quick xxxx
Hey ho!! This is my last baby, so i don't care as much as i did with the others xx I will loose it...............then gain...............then loose Blah blah blah xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I dont think at all that you are obsessed I was already worried what you must be thinking of me not caring at all how much weight I will gain... but I have a super fast metabolism and I'm only 26 so I'm sure I will loose it all again. I think it is very good that you live healthily and care about your weight! It is important :) Exercise is so important too...I got really lazy recently I used to walk 4-5 miles every day... I know it could be more exercise but I already noticed when I walked to town and back last week which is just 3 miles how tired I was afterwards, also can't wait to start my classes! But you seem quite sensible so even if you do put on lots of weight I'm sure you can loose it again. 

Already made that chili Emma? Could have it myself now but not got any mince defrosted today. My chicken is under the grill now :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yes it is bubbling away as we speak. Yum xxx


----------



## -Linn-

yum yum... tomorrow its pizza here and then chili on wednesday :)


----------



## katyblot

Hi, 

can you add me on again for the 1st june! thanks xx

Well thats my estimated date, basing it on LMP.
But I've got my scan on friday, so if everytning goes well this time around, then I should have a more accurate due date!!
But I'm so scared at the mo. Am sure this preg is gonna be the same as the last and end up with me having mmc again. Last time I found out at my 12 week scan, that baby didn't have a heartbeat, and that it had stopped growing at 8+5, but i still had preg symptoms til the day before my scan! So am now so scared that the day is getting closer for my scan, when i should be som excited to see my little one! And I know I just need to relax, but its easier said than done when its happened to you before!
Sorry for my rant, but am sure you understand why!

xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Who know what is in store for me tomorrow!! Maybe a shepherds pie???


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> CJ I dont think at all that you are obsessed I was already worried what you must be thinking of me not caring at all how much weight I will gain... but I have a super fast metabolism and I'm only 26 so I'm sure I will loose it all again. I think it is very good that you live healthily and care about your weight! It is important :) Exercise is so important too...I got really lazy recently I used to walk 4-5 miles every day... I know it could be more exercise but I already noticed when I walked to town and back last week which is just 3 miles how tired I was afterwards, also can't wait to start my classes! But you seem quite sensible so even if you do put on lots of weight I'm sure you can loose it again.
> 
> Already made that chili Emma? Could have it myself now but not got any mince defrosted today. My chicken is under the grill now :)

Ah you young ones! :winkwink: Just wait until you're in your 30's! Or maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones... Definitely easier to shed the pregnancy weight (or any weight for that matter!) when you are younger though: I can understand why you're not worried!

All I want is for everything to be OK so that I can enjoy the pregnancy... So far I have to be honest and say I've been too stressed. For the first time since my scan 3 weeks ago, I've looked into the literature to study about umbilical cord cysts: most are detected in the first trimester, and resolve by the second trimester. They are benign, and babies are fine! However, the ones that persist into the second trimester are at a much higher chance of the chromosomal problems as was discussed with me. Unless I just sit and wait to see how things evolve in the second trimester, I won't know without the CVS. Arghhhh, I just really hope I don't miscarry a healthy baby because of the procedure itself. :cry: Maybe I should stop reading about it, feels like it's making me more worried, not less...

CJ


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmm Im making one of those this week still too... but with beef not lamb... I hate lamb! 

Ah katy im so sorry to hear about your MMC it is understandable you are scared but MMCs are very very rare, try to think positive hun! I'm sure your gonna see a healthy baby with its heart beating away! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

katyblot said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you add me on again for the 1st june! thanks xx
> 
> Well thats my estimated date, basing it on LMP.
> But I've got my scan on friday, so if everytning goes well this time around, then I should have a more accurate due date!!
> But I'm so scared at the mo. Am sure this preg is gonna be the same as the last and end up with me having mmc again. Last time I found out at my 12 week scan, that baby didn't have a heartbeat, and that it had stopped growing at 8+5, but i still had preg symptoms til the day before my scan! So am now so scared that the day is getting closer for my scan, when i should be som excited to see my little one! And I know I just need to relax, but its easier said than done when its happened to you before!
> Sorry for my rant, but am sure you understand why!
> 
> xxxx

Best of luck on Friday Katy!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

katyblot said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you add me on again for the 1st june! thanks xx
> 
> Well thats my estimated date, basing it on LMP.
> But I've got my scan on friday, so if everytning goes well this time around, then I should have a more accurate due date!!
> But I'm so scared at the mo. Am sure this preg is gonna be the same as the last and end up with me having mmc again. Last time I found out at my 12 week scan, that baby didn't have a heartbeat, and that it had stopped growing at 8+5, but i still had preg symptoms til the day before my scan! So am now so scared that the day is getting closer for my scan, when i should be som excited to see my little one! And I know I just need to relax, but its easier said than done when its happened to you before!
> Sorry for my rant, but am sure you understand why!
> 
> xxxx

Oh Katy, can totally understand why you feel the way you do!! Unfortunately there is nothing anyone can say to ease the fear!! However i am sure that everything is ok, would be sooooooooooo rare for this to happen twice in a row hun. 
Good luckon Friday, we will look forward to the pics x:flower:
xxxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> CJ I dont think at all that you are obsessed I was already worried what you must be thinking of me not caring at all how much weight I will gain... but I have a super fast metabolism and I'm only 26 so I'm sure I will loose it all again. I think it is very good that you live healthily and care about your weight! It is important :) Exercise is so important too...I got really lazy recently I used to walk 4-5 miles every day... I know it could be more exercise but I already noticed when I walked to town and back last week which is just 3 miles how tired I was afterwards, also can't wait to start my classes! But you seem quite sensible so even if you do put on lots of weight I'm sure you can loose it again.
> 
> Already made that chili Emma? Could have it myself now but not got any mince defrosted today. My chicken is under the grill now :)
> 
> Ah you young ones! :winkwink: Just wait until you're in your 30's! Or maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones... Definitely easier to shed the pregnancy weight (or any weight for that matter!) when you are younger though: I can understand why you're not worried!
> 
> All I want is for everything to be OK so that I can enjoy the pregnancy... So far I have to be honest and say I've been too stressed. For the first time since my scan 3 weeks ago, I've looked into the literature to study about umbilical cord cysts: most are detected in the first trimester, and resolve by the second trimester. They are benign, and babies are fine! However, the ones that persist into the second trimester are at a much higher chance of the chromosomal problems as was discussed with me. Unless I just sit and wait to see how things evolve in the second trimester, I won't know without the CVS. Arghhhh, I just really hope I don't miscarry a healthy baby because of the procedure itself. :cry: Maybe I should stop reading about it, feels like it's making me more worried, not less...
> 
> CJClick to expand...

I can totally understand your stress, it must be hard to have to worry so much, but depending on where you have the CVS done the risks to miscarry are very very small. If it's done by an experienced doctor who does these every day I'm sure you will not miscarry. And I'm sure your baby will be fine... like you said yourself most resolve by second trimester! Only 4 more days and you will know for sure! Will be thinking of you on Thursday... are you having any time off work on Friday? Heard its best to rest after the CVS! But I guess you would know these things better than I!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Linn, the CVS is at 8AM on Thursday. I took all day Thursday and Friday off work, to lounge in my PJs and do nothing. Will skip my aerobics class on Saturday, and instead made an appointment at the salon to touch up my colour (have been waiting until I'm 12 weeks, my greys have come in with a vengence!) and for a change in hairstyle... So pampering myself and taking it completely easy for 3 days after the procedure. You're right, my OB does several CVSs per week and has been in practice for over 20 years, so I know I'm in good hands. Just want to get it over with and stress it out until we have results in the comfort of my own home...

And I want cake!!! :shock:

CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Glad to hear you got an experienced OB and some time off, I couldn't work either waiting for those results... are you going to find out the sex? I know they can tell you from the CVS, or waiting for a surprise? Yeah you totally deserve a pamper day on Saturday. I also need to have my hair done, not grey yet but much too long!


----------



## katyblot

Thanks for all the lovely positive thoughts girls! 

And good luck for your CVS on thurs junebug xxx


----------



## lili24

Good luck for Friday Katy :hugs:

I had quiche earlier with salad and going to have cottage pie now with OH. Then jam roly poly for afters! I am sooo tired from all my cleaning but now our house is back to being a palace. :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Glad to hear you got an experienced OB and some time off, I couldn't work either waiting for those results... are you going to find out the sex? I know they can tell you from the CVS, or waiting for a surprise? Yeah you totally deserve a pamper day on Saturday. I also need to have my hair done, not grey yet but much too long!

Definitely finding out the sex now! Petit Pois has put us through so much we would like to start getting to know him/her right away... We won't tell anyone though :blush:
CJ


----------



## lili24

You better tell us CJ!! We are Internet family!!

Haha just kidding.. How exciting to find out so early xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Of course I'll tell you!!! We may even slip up so everyone will likely end up knowing. I just don't want to be the kind of couple that tells everyone the sex and "their name will be ____". Need SOME kind of suprise when baby arrives!
CJ


----------



## lili24

:) I am gonna find out the sex at 16 weeks, not too far away actually is it!? I have no patience lol.. I don't know how people stay on team yellow. Will not be telling anyone our name choices though (except you girls), because there are a few people in OHs family due before me, and god forbid they steal one of my names lol.


----------



## emmadrumm77

I am def NOT finding out, i love the suprise xx
Am going to bed now as feel crap xx

CJ you must let us know the sex!! I feel like a surrogate mother to all your beans on here xx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh CJ so glad you are finding out and letting us know! I can't wait to find out the sex of my baby... will be mid January for me, I wanted to go private at 16 weeks, but I thought why should I! I will have my scan so soon afterwards and it will be more money I can spend on xmas gifts for my DD and the new baby :) I will let you all know too but names I don't discuss with anyone! Lili what are your name choices? I am sooo curious now! 

Good night Emma 

I'm going to have a toasted cheese sandwich! Watching come dine with me, bet I will get so many cravings. 

Did you make a doctors appointment hun? please do get that bleeding stiff checked out!


----------



## lili24

Emma nooooo how can you wait?? The suspense would kill me! 

Night night xxx


----------



## lili24

Not telling you yet because OH and I are still disagreeing over them 
I like 3 girl names and 3 boy names :)

In my new doctors (we've not long bought a new house so I had to change when I got pregnant) you have to call at 8.30am on the day to get an appointment! So all appointments were gone today, so I'll be going tomorrow. It's a very shitty surgery and when you walk in it feels like you have gone back in time to the 60's. 

I love come dine with me but can't watch it right now, some things make me sick! Can't watch any cookery programme lol. 

How's ur arm doin? I read it hurts for a while afterwards. Still haven't decided what I'll do about the jab, but I was angry on Saturday cos my OH went the hairdressers and the barber kept coughing and sneezing everywhere, then when OH was leaving he said 'oh they think it's swine flu'. The selfish pig he shouldn't be out in public!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good night to you lovely ladies heading to bed soon! I'm off to the commuter train, to my 45 minute date with Maya, my personal trainer on the Wii Fitness Coach program 

And to make a cake afterwards :blush:
Thank you for helping me maintain my sanity for yet another day :hugs:
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Lili - you gotta tell me one day on facebook chat, OH hates all my names :( we only got girls names same as with DD... well I got names and he got names WE dont really have any common names yet lol. But boys names I don't like any... wouldn't mind a son but would struggle to find a name. Ah good you are going to the docs. My arm does hurt but it's just like when you did a bit too much exercise (don't know the word - sorry) it's not really hurting when I'm just typing or anything. I tell you it was harmless. I was sooo scared when I saw the needle but it was really really fast, much more harmless then having the bloods done. I always expect it to take much longer. It did help to have my DD with me cause I really don't want to show her it's something to be scared about!!!


----------



## -Linn-

ahh CJ enjoy your wii fitness lesson :) I also got a wii but usually just playing games, shame on me!


----------



## LogansMama

natasja32 said:


> Thanks linn that would be fab! We buy him a bday cake every year because he wants to blow out the candles,but then is always hearbroken because he cant eat any of his own cake. Bless him! :hugs:

**lurker** Can you buy him Ice Cream cake? Or does that have eggs too?


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> Emma nooooo how can you wait?? The suspense would kill me!
> 
> Night night xxx

Lili, i never found out with either of my other pregnancies. You go through 9months and then that horrid birth pain, it sort of makes everything a suprise when you look between your new borns legs to see whats there!! Everything in that moment is forgotten. 
That is just me, i would hate to find out, and the only suprise be the weight!! 
For me was the best buzz in the world. It is hard but sooooooo worth the wait xxx:flower:


----------



## aneageraussie

hello ladies.. how are we all...

im going for my 12 week NT scan tommorow and im absolutely terrified.. 
tho i have seen heart beat of my bean at 8w5d 
im so nervous of something going wrong..

i just want tommorow to pass smoothly and then i can start telling all my friends.. please please pray for me for tommorow... xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh hun an sure it will be fine!!
They are nerve wracking arn't they!! I have not seen or heard my baby yet xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everyone! 

Aneageraussie I'm sure you will be fine at the scan, but I understand your worries, I got my NT scan next tuesday and I'm also scared!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning internet sister xxxx


----------



## aneageraussie

thanks girls :hugs: you are the best.. 
i tried talking to DH and he just said oh well its just one more chance to see our baby..
he just brushed off my worries... :( he think if everything was alrright at last scan this will be alright too... i try to beleive him but then im back to my worrying self ...:shrug::dohh:

oh well... i think i need some PMA


----------



## poppykat

aneageraussie said:


> thanks girls :hugs: you are the best..
> i tried talking to DH and he just said oh well its just one more chance to see our baby..
> he just brushed off my worries... :( he think if everything was alrright at last scan this will be alright too... i try to beleive him but then im back to my worrying self ...:shrug::dohh:
> 
> oh well... i think i need some PMA

Typical male answer! I think it is their way of being suppostive but oh my god when my OH says 'everything will be ok' I just want to :gun:! 

Feel exactly the same as you, go from one minute being so excited and positive to the next thinking what if...

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow and look forward to seeing the scan pictures. x


----------



## hayley_willis

I want another scan and I only saw my baby last Friday! I wish you could have a scan every week :( X


----------



## aneageraussie

poppykat said:


> aneageraussie said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls :hugs: you are the best..
> i tried talking to DH and he just said oh well its just one more chance to see our baby..
> he just brushed off my worries... :( he think if everything was alrright at last scan this will be alright too... i try to beleive him but then im back to my worrying self ...:shrug::dohh:
> 
> oh well... i think i need some PMA
> 
> Typical male answer! I think it is their way of being suppostive but oh my god when my OH says 'everything will be ok' I just want to :gun:!
> 
> Feel exactly the same as you, go from one minute being so excited and positive to the next thinking what if...
> 
> Hope your scan goes well tomorrow and look forward to seeing the scan pictures. xClick to expand...


OMG you are having a scan today!!! good luck babe.. :hugs: i hope everything turns out to be fantastic for you..!!
keep us updated


----------



## emmadrumm77

poppykat good luck with your scan today xx Post some pics for us xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

right lunch time:sick:
Not looking forward to it!! Feel really sick today x


----------



## ch4r10tt3

I am due 21st June


----------



## emmadrumm77

Glad you could join us ch4r10tt3


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good morning (or afternoon for you!) ladies!
Poppykat, good luck today!!!
ch4r10tt3, welcome!
How is everyone feeling today? Sorry you're feeling sick Emma :-(
CJ


----------



## emmadrumm77

Am ok hun, just the cons of being pregnant hey?
2 more days to go for you!! Not long now babe xx


----------



## caleblake

im new today and im due on 3rd of June. 

Im 30 years old, my name is Natalie and Im from Scotland 

xx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## lili24

Hey girls :)

I used my doppler again this morning, could not resist <3 x


----------



## Mizze

Hello Gash and ch4r10tt3 and congratulations. 

Got my midwife appointment finally booked for 27/11/09 hurray and about time too! :thumbup:

Mizze


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> Hey girls :)
> 
> I used my doppler again this morning, could not resist <3 x

And??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili gave me inspiration to use my doppler again.....and .............
I heard my bean!!!!!. First time, so am soooooooooo pleased!! On :cloud9:


----------



## lili24

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
Fab isn't it Emma :hugs:

How long did it take you to find? I had a full bladder again (about to burst) and it seems really easy to find then. I could listen all day I think lol..

I heard the whoosh of the placenta SO clearly, it's crazy! I also get my own heartbeat, then right next to it a much faster heartbeat. Is that what it's like for you? It's so sweet!


----------



## lili24

My doppler is so loud and OH heard the two heartbeats and said.. TWINNS??!!! Haha, it would freak you out if you hadn't had a scan and only seen one bubs in there! xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> Am ok hun, just the cons of being pregnant hey?
> 2 more days to go for you!! Not long now babe xx

Ummmm, got no symptoms at all for 1 week now, other than sore boobs. Now I'm worried :wacko:

Less than 48 hours to go for the U/S and CVS. Hope everything is OK (i.e. HB still there first of all, then chromosomes normal...).

Didn't bake my cake afterall last night. Will make banana cake so as to have it at least partially healthy. Likely will end up doing it after CVS on Thursday to eat my stress away... I was in the middle of my 45 minute work-out session when my BlackBerry reminder went off that I had a massage appointment in 10 minutes! Luckily it's just across the street so mad dash and made it on time. My oh my, the stress from this pregnancy has me literally in a knot: it was the first time it was so PAINFUL for me! Especially neck and shoulders, I was almost crying... I have another one scheduled for December 14th, the therapist saw the need to increase the frequency (every 4 weeks instead of 6-8!). Feel physically a bit better today...

Lili and Emma: so cool to hear the HB! I tried my stethescope again today and hear nothing. Oh well.
CJ


----------



## lili24

Don't worry CJ, my symptoms are now none existant. I do not feel even remotely pregnant. It is quite scary but so many others are noticing the same so it has to be normal :hugs: xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Don't worry CJ, my symptoms are now none existant. I do not feel even remotely pregnant. It is quite scary but so many others are noticing the same so it has to be normal :hugs: xx

Thank you Lili :hugs:
With everything that's been going on, now getting paranoid about every little thing...


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everybody :) 

I was out all day and nearly had to be sick on the bus on the way home :sick: 

yay Emma and Lili for hearing your babies :) 

CJ do not worry about lack of symptoms, I got myself so worried about it 2 weeks go that I paid £100 for private scan and everything was absolutely fine. Your symptoms are meant to ease and be gone at around 12 weeks. 2nd tri is fab :) 

Just put DD down for an hour and I'm going to have a nice bath now! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ don't wory about the symptoms easing off, they are supposed to around now! I am looking forward to next week, and hoping mine eases off!!

Lili, i think i was looking in the wrong place!! I didn't expect to find the HB, i could hear the placenta and my HB on the far right side, but o moved it away, more to the middle and there it was beating away like mad!! Incredible coming from something 2inches long!!
Enjoy your bath Linn. I have made the shepherds pie already for tonight.
Still feel sick though xxx


----------



## -Linn-

ah you are lucky... I so don't feel like preparing anything :( Now my house is nice and hot so I'm off for that bath! I too hope next week the symptoms will go... so tired of feeling sick and tired!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Me 2 hun xxx
11wks tomorrow..............Yippee xx


----------



## grumpygal76

i know its going fast almost 12 weeks here


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Off to eat lunch, all I can think of is food!!!
Even thinking of skipping my work-out class tonight to bake my banana cake :dohh:
CJ


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh go on...........you little devil CJ xxxx:devil:


----------



## -Linn-

enjoy your cake CJ! 

I just prepared the tomtoe sauce for my pizza and the bowl dropped on the floor :cry: the entire kitchen was covered in sauce :( I'm still in shock... how did I manage todo that?!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

-Linn- said:


> enjoy your cake CJ!
> 
> I just prepared the tomtoe sauce for my pizza and the bowl dropped on the floor :cry: the entire kitchen was covered in sauce :( I'm still in shock... how did I manage todo that?!!!!

Pregnant??? :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah, I could cry... everything was covered in sauce the fridge, washing machine, cooker, everything and I even had the thing covered in cling film... now I cleaned it all but I'm so not in the mood to prepare more for that pizza :hissy:


----------



## lili24

Ooooh no I would have cried! I can't eat pizza no more, I've had it twice and both times I was violently sick, its put me off :( I like pizza too..

No idea what I will have for tea cos I don't feel like anything, still want a curry but not daring enough. Maybe cheese and ham pasta or something :(


----------



## -Linn-

If it wasn't such a big shock I would have cried, I just cleaned it all with 2 kitchen rolls cause I really couldnt make any big effort rinsing a sponge 20000x and then just washed it all off once! My heart was racing lol.... now I just calmed myself down with 2 muller rice puddings :)


----------



## scoobylyn66

June 17th for me - but having elective c/section so 3 weeks earlier than that date I suppose


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow, I just got great news: one of my patients with a genetic metabolic disease (problem with body chemistry) who was deteriorating from a cardiac perspective and about to die at the age of 26 got her new heart last night... I'm sooooo happy and relieved for her, hope she comes out of the procedure all right. Helps to put things in perspective for me 

I won't skip my class, I promised myself I'd be good. I'll try to bake the cake on Thursday afternoon. Maybe by then I won't be craving it anymore? Just had about 20 pieces of fudge in the meantime... :blush: 

Oh Linn, tomato sauce everywhere, sigh... I don't know if I would have found the energy to clean it all, probably would have sweet-talked DH into doing it!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn i would have cried too!! Go for an easy option tonight that involes little preparation xx
Welcome scoobylyn66 will pop you down for your date hun.
How come you WANT a c-section?? Are you mad??:shrug:
Got a head ache again tonight, but am looking forward to my shepherds pie xx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I had to clean it OH was still at work and my DD was just about to wake up she would have spread it everywhere some of it even managed its way into the lounge!! But I didnt do any dishes at all... 

Emma I just got done with the second attempt the pizzas are in the oven now! OH had to help me :) I had 2 muller rice earlier to cheer me up but couldn't keep them down hope the pizza will be better just having a plain one... I'm feeling really not great tonight!


----------



## mummy2b#1

:baby: due 18th june ...:happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

mummy2b#1 said:


> :baby: due 18th june ...:happydance:

Welcome and congratulations!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> CJ I had to clean it OH was still at work and my DD was just about to wake up she would have spread it everywhere some of it even managed its way into the lounge!! But I didnt do any dishes at all...

Oh yeah right, forgot about your 2 year old! That would have been a jolly mess!!!

Enjoy your pizza...


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks I just finished it, it was good... had it with looooads of tobasco sauce hope that won't give me any heartburn but I love hot food :) 

But trust me it was a jolly mess without her adding to it.... when you got kids you can cope with these things better I think!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Almost done my work day... Going to do a weight lifting class from 5:30-6:30 and taking the 7:13 commuter train home. Will be there at 8:00. Plan is:

1) Make sure I have all ingredients for banana cake baking on Thursday

2) Take out gift cards for fancy restaurant (got them as a wedding gift!): DH and I are having a romantic night tomorrow night, the night before the CVS

3) Pack for hotel stay tomorrow night: will check in straight after work, and DH will come meet me when he's done school.

Can't believe our little romantic night/CVS are finally here!
CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Thanks I just finished it, it was good... had it with looooads of tobasco sauce hope that won't give me any heartburn but I love hot food :)
> 
> But trust me it was a jolly mess without her adding to it.... when you got kids you can cope with these things better I think!

ARghhh, I'm such a neat freak, I'll have to adapt when we have kids! Kinda worries me...


----------



## -Linn-

you can still be neat and tidy with kids, you might just be more tired.. sounds like you got a lovely night planned before the CVS :)


----------



## lili24

That sounds lovely CJ! 

I am craving a bloody banana cake now and I have no way of getting one right now, lol.

I feel sick! Gonna wrap my little sisters Birthday presents and then go to bed I think, heartburn is kicking in!

Does anyone else have mad dreams most nights now they are pregnant? Gosh mine are bizarre! I drive a different car every night in them! And there are some scary characters in them too lol!


----------



## -Linn-

god my dreams are horrible or weird every night ! im feeling really sick too already got heartburn... but I really can't sleep before 10.. normally when I'm not pregnant I'm up until 12 or 1am!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Not sure if you are going to be on here if you are staying away CJ, so am wishing you the best of luck and look forward to hearing good news on Friday xxx
Am off to bed now girls xxx


----------



## -Linn-

good night hun, im soon off too... wanna go to playgroup with DD in the morning :)


----------



## missjay

Due the 13 th of june
Thanks


----------



## aneageraussie

hi all,

i am back from my NT scan and everything went well.
im low risk to Downs syndrome and saw the bean moving her legs... that was so cute.. bought tears in my eyes.
bean measured perfect for 12w2d and got my EDD right for 31st may.. 

as promised to myself before the scan i will try now to relax and enjoy this pregnancy.. im done worrying .. its time to enjoy which i wanted to do for so long
oh and yes telling to all friends and family :)

thanks everyone for all ur support ladies

emma - hun can u please change my EDD to 31st may.. thanks xxx

how is everyone feeling today?


----------



## -Linn-

Glad to hear your scan went well :happydance: ... but I'm afraid the worrying will not be completely over anymore ever... not even when your baby is born! Will you show us any pictures of your little bean? Loooove looking at scan pix! 

How is everyone this morning, I was fast asleep 15 minutes ago dreaming some crazy stuff again and then DD woke up and the second I woke up I was feeling so sick! I thought it was meant to get better :(


----------



## aneageraussie

good morning Linn

yes i agree with you - worrying nomore will not be possible ever.. :dohh: oh well
i wil scan you the pic the sonographer gave me to us.. but unfortunately its back of baby and all u can see is shoulder and head... however they gave to me a dvd and i think i will take some still shots from that and than get it scanned..
it can only be done tommorow as i can use scanner at work.. 
i will do that promise tommorow..

sorry you are feeling sick.. i always feel sick in the mornings as i get up but after eating something it settles down a bit and dnt even get me started on weird dreams.. im having too many of those..:blush:


----------



## -Linn-

sorry hun didnt wanna be mean when I said that worrying never stops... but with my DD I was even worried when she was kicking me all the time, every time I didn't feel her for a little while I was worried about that lol... ah looking forwards to seeing your pic then :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hey my mum still worries about me!!! It never ends xxx
aneageraussie am sooooo pleased your scan went well, can not wait to see the pics when you have scanned them.
Welcome Missy to June babies xx
*11 WEEKS TODAY!! Yippee xx*


----------



## -Linn-

*congrats on 11 weeks hun xxxxx*


----------



## aneageraussie

yay!! for 11 weeks emma..
and so truely said my mum worries about me still... someone told me in my early days of pregnancy that u have a baby now and u will worry about him/ her all ur life now.. lol

Linn - dont worry hun... i didnt took it that way :hugs:


----------



## TashTash

yey 11 weeks today for Emma :thumbup: Its great reaching milestones :happydance:

Im just wishing the time away in work until i leave at 1300 to go to the hospital at 1400 for my NT appt ..........cant wait to see our baby again:baby:

Hope everyone is alright? I dont get on here often enough to keep up with everyone :dohh:

x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

TashTash congratulations on the BIG 12 week milestone hun xx
Will be thinking of you at 2pm xxx Get on here as soon as you can after and let us all know how it went..............oh and get your pics ready xx


----------



## aneageraussie

TashTash said:


> yey 11 weeks today for Emma :thumbup: Its great reaching milestones :happydance:
> 
> Im just wishing the time away in work until i leave at 1300 to go to the hospital at 1400 for my NT appt ..........cant wait to see our baby again:baby:
> 
> Hope everyone is alright? I dont get on here often enough to keep up with everyone :dohh:
> 
> x x x

good luck hun.. and yes we will be waiting for the scan pic xxx


----------



## -Linn-

good luck for the scan TashTash, congrats on 12 weeks xxx


----------



## Tara123006

Hi everyone! I can never catch up. :) I have my appt on the 20th, and i'm so ready!!! My friend had her baby yesterday morning, and I haven't been able to visit her yet. They had to do a blood transfusion today. So anxious about my appt!! BTW Did twinmad every return??


----------



## emmadrumm77

Have not heard from her at all hun xx
Bet you can't wait to see your friends baby?? Make you broody xx
Good luck for Friday xx


----------



## Tara123006

Thanks! I think they will do a scan then since i'll be a few days shy of 12 weeks!! :) i cannot wait to see her baby! I saw pics already and he is beautiful!!! Also, I went to the spreadsheet that twinmad had made and noticed her second appt was supposed to be yesterday (the 17th)...


----------



## -Linn-

Im afraid it was bad news for her, she had been to A&E with some bleeding just a few days before she disappeared!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh poor thing!! 2 more angels xx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm not 100% sure but she just disappeared :( After she had the bleeding the babies were still fine and then she was just gone... she had been quite active on this June baby thread, she was online from work and home! So I fear the worst for her it's been more than a month now since I last read her on here. 

How are you today Emma? OH is working late shifts this week so gotta wake him up in a minute and then when hes out I will clean my bathroom toilet and hopefully the rest of the house but we will see! Feeling better now that I just had a tomatoe and mushroom omelette :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah am feeling ok actually!! Bit sick, but ok xxx
Can not be bothered with house work today!! Just going to have a chill out today i think xx


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey everyone! 12 weeks today!!!!!!!! wooooohooooooo!!!!
I guess that means I am nearly out of the first trimester. It has gone really fast!
I hadn't heard about twinmads bleeding before - I really do hope she's okay.
Hope all is well with everyone. x


----------



## angelbaby999

Oh good lordy, I have just seen that there are approximately 196 days left to this pregnancy. Thats nothing! I need to shop!!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Conratulations on your 12 weeks mark angelbaby999 xx


----------



## lili24

Congrats angelbaby.. I'm 12 weeks tomorrow :)

And Emma on 11 weeks!! I love all these milestones!

I've just woke up... Zzzzzzzzzz! Haha!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lucky you!! Wish i could.............kids hey? lol
Can not remember the last time i slept past 7.45am xx
The girls go to bed at 7pm and wake at 7.30 xxxx


----------



## Melody74

I'm due 23rd June!! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Welcome Melody74 and conratulations xx


----------



## -Linn-

omg Lili how long did you sleep :)

I get up at 8-8.45 so not too bad!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Megan has to be at school by 8.45 xxxx
Even at the weekends they wake at 7.30. I don't mind as they are excellent sleepers and go to bed at 7pm. So over 12hrs they have xxxx
I feel like poo today BOO HOO xx


----------



## nickyg

Haven't been able to keep up with everyone as worked at the weekend so that I could spend last two days with my sister, her new baby and my nephew, which was good fun.

Made it to 10 weeks today! Really excited that I've made it to double figures. Not getting completely excited to 12 week scan though, which is a week on Saturday, not long now!! x Hope everyone is doing well, and initial symptoms are now getting manageable.


----------



## emmadrumm77

I wish nickg!! I have days when i just feel sick in the evening, but today i have been wretching all day!!
Congrats on your 10wk mark xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I feel like poo too... yeah DD doesnt have to go anywhere in the mornings so she goes down at 8 and sleeps til 8-9 :) So I can't complain either! I was gonna clean my house today but those plans have all gone out the window!!! So glad I already made that chili that we are going to have at 11 o'clock this morning. So no more cooking today, gonna have cheese on toast now :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Left overs shepherds pie for me today!! Was yum though xx
Now making choc biscuits with the girls, 5 mins and they will be ready. MMmmmmmm xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello everyone! I'm ready for romantic evening with DH! But still have to work today...
Yesterday I arrived at gym 45 minutes before my weight lifting class, so did 35 minutes on the eliptical. I was EXHAUSTED when I got home, was in bed by 8:30PM and woke up at 7AM. Insomnia finally getting better. Can't believe I slept that long! Lili I'm with you there!!!

Linn, so sorry you still feel like crap, hopefully you'll wake up soon and it'll be gone!
Congrats on 11 weeks Emma, 10 weeks Nicky and 12 weeks Angelbaby! I love milestones... 12 weeks done for me by Friday, starting week 13 Saturday.

Will be home right after CVS tomorrow morning so will update you on how the procedure went. Woke up this morning terrified that it will hurt :-(


----------



## TashTash

Hey Girls,

Thanks for all of your well wishes :) 

The scan went very well nuchal fold measured at 1.6mm and the doctor said we carried a very low risk. Nasal bone is also present. We got to see the heart fluttering away AND found out the sex!! the Dr said he can only be 90% sure though :) 

x x x


----------



## BabyJayne

Can you add me? First scan today - and dates put me at June 3rd... x


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmmh I want chocolate biscuits now Emma :) 

TashTash so what did they doctor say you are having?


----------



## lili24

Hi CJ, just in case you are not coming back on now until after the CVS.. I wanted to wish you luck. I will be thinking of you and praying it goes well. I hope you have a lovely romantic night with your hubby xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TashTash

Im Team Blue :) - just what I have suspected all along!! 

Got a print out of the babys winky and everything lol x


----------



## -Linn-

ahhh you gotta show us :) i wanna know what im having... im thinking pink but wanna see it on scan!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

TashTash said:


> Im Team Blue :) - just what I have suspected all along!!
> 
> Got a print out of the babys winky and everything lol x

How exciting! Congrats!!! I suspect I'm having a boy too, should find out shortly and will let everyone here know


----------



## -Linn-

CJ enjoy your night best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello all. i am still here. taken me ages to catch up. you lot could natter for the olympics!!! lol

not much happening here. still not as sick as with the girls. back really sore at the moment, dont know why and im utterly shattered. hubby being abit of an arse by cant be bothered getting cross with him.

got a reply from "friends" about the weekend....apparently one of them was ill so they didnt want to risk giving me anything. has come out over past few days the lady they were seeing, her little girl has the pig flu so it loks like i had a near miss there! still dont know if i should be cross or not.

CJ will def be thinking about you on fri hun. xxxxxxxxxxx

and YAY for all your milestones, scans etc.
(10 weeks tomorrow for me :dance:)


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ have a lovely night with your OH, and try and chill out as much as possible. We will all be thinking of you. And i wish you the very best of luck!! Roll on Fri for the results xx
TashTash..........Congratulations on your scan, and am so pleased you are happy with "team blue". Yeah xxx:blue:


----------



## emmadrumm77

E&L's mummy said:


> hello all. i am still here. taken me ages to catch up. you lot could natter for the olympics!!! lol
> 
> not much happening here. still not as sick as with the girls. back really sore at the moment, dont know why and im utterly shattered. hubby being abit of an arse by cant be bothered getting cross with him.
> 
> got a reply from "friends" about the weekend....apparently one of them was ill so they didnt want to risk giving me anything. has come out over past few days the lady they were seeing, her little girl has the pig flu so it loks like i had a near miss there! still dont know if i should be cross or not.
> 
> CJ will def be thinking about you on fri hun. xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> and YAY for all your milestones, scans etc.
> (10 weeks tomorrow for me :dance:)

Sound like you had a lucky escape hun. They could have text you though xxx Would have saved alot of heartache xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

emmadrumm77 said:


> E&L's mummy said:
> 
> 
> hello all. i am still here. taken me ages to catch up. you lot could natter for the olympics!!! lol
> 
> not much happening here. still not as sick as with the girls. back really sore at the moment, dont know why and im utterly shattered. hubby being abit of an arse by cant be bothered getting cross with him.
> 
> got a reply from "friends" about the weekend....apparently one of them was ill so they didnt want to risk giving me anything. has come out over past few days the lady they were seeing, her little girl has the pig flu so it loks like i had a near miss there! still dont know if i should be cross or not.
> 
> CJ will def be thinking about you on fri hun. xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> and YAY for all your milestones, scans etc.
> (10 weeks tomorrow for me :dance:)
> 
> Sound like you had a lucky escape hun. They could have text you though xxx Would have saved alot of heartache xxClick to expand...

yeh it would of. like i say im not sure weather to still be cross or not.


----------



## emmadrumm77

I would let it go if it were me. Too many other things to worry about xxx


----------



## lili24

I wouldn't let it go, I hold grudges and never forget anything! At the end of the day, no matter what excuse she is giving now, it wouldn't have taken her long to text you on the weekend with an explanation would it? Selfish in my opinion!


----------



## -Linn-

I agree she could have texted you back... would have taken her less than 1 minute, obviously they are no real friends! But forget about them and concentrate on your baby now!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L's mummy said:


> hello all. i am still here. taken me ages to catch up. you lot could natter for the olympics!!! lol
> 
> not much happening here. still not as sick as with the girls. back really sore at the moment, dont know why and im utterly shattered. hubby being abit of an arse by cant be bothered getting cross with him.
> 
> got a reply from "friends" about the weekend....apparently one of them was ill so they didnt want to risk giving me anything. has come out over past few days the lady they were seeing, her little girl has the pig flu so it loks like i had a near miss there! still dont know if i should be cross or not.
> 
> CJ will def be thinking about you on fri hun. xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> and YAY for all your milestones, scans etc.
> (10 weeks tomorrow for me :dance:)

Hey there! Thank you so much for your message. All of your support means so much to me, if I didn't have you ladies to turn to I'd be in big trouble!

Well, every cloud has it's silver lining: definitely would NOT have been good for you to catch H1N1 so maybe it's a good thing they bailed! I agree with Emma though, the least they could have done was text or email...

:hugs: everyone, this is my last log on! Have tons of work to do before my 4 day weekend. Will log on tomorrow after the procedure!

Hope to find you all in good health!!
CJ


----------



## emmadrumm77

Sending you lots of luck CJ
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I guess the next time you log on the CVS will be done, best of luck xxx 

I can't believe I made chili con carne to have for dinner today... but feeling soooo sick I just had smash with fish fingers :haha: but OH was happy when he just rang me from his break... now there is even more for him :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Men!! It is so true the way to their hearts is through their stomach's xxx
I feel crap as well, think my hubby is going to have my shepherds pie!! I may have cheesy beans on toast xxx
Odd we are both feeling exceptionally crap today hun. Maybe it's catching. lol xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah lol... seems like my nausea has been getting worse again over the last 2 days, horrendous :( hope tomorrow will be better my house needs cleaning!!! im off to have a bath now with DD...


----------



## Tulip

Emma, Nicky and Angelbaby, congratulations on your milestones!

Tash - glad the scan went well - yay for team blue!

CJ, I'm sorry I missed you - hope you're having a wonderful evening and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Me? I told my friend from work about bean today - she's on Mat Leave. I told her to give baby Owen a snuggle from me, as the day she brought him into work to meet everyone was the day I caught the egg! He's my good luck charm. Even better - Hovis is due on Owen's first birthday! Weird coincidence or what?!?

Love to all. Feeling really quite sick this week :( xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hey all! Hope you're all well.

So I'm 10 weeks today! and scan went well. Strong heartbeat, arms and legs and wriggling!!



xx


----------



## lili24

Mrs G that's amazing :cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow!! Loving the picture Mrs G!! brilliant xx

Night all am shattered xx


----------



## -Linn-

Love the pic Mrs G soooo cute!!

night Emma xxx


----------



## Marisa08

Please add me to June 27th :)


----------



## nickyg

Welcome Marisa.

Love the picture Mrs G, I can't believe it is so defined, makes me even more excited for my scan in 8 days!!

Haven't slept much as tummy is a bit sore, hurt from early afternoon yesterday. Not sure what it is, but I don't think it is cramps. Feel a bit bloated to perhaps it is just trapped wind.


----------



## Tulip

Mrs G that pic is AMAZING!

Nicky I'm sorry - sounds like it's time for the prune juice, my friend.....


----------



## -Linn-

Welcome and congrats Marisa, I read on first tri you had a bit of a worrying time... so glad everything worked out well for you xxx


----------



## TashTash

Thanks for all the well wishes girls :flower:

Were very happy with team blue :blue: but were after LTTTC (4 and a half years!) were more than happy with the fact that we have made it to 12+ weeks and that so far our baby is healthy :happydance: FX that we get to see our baby born happy and healthy!

Good luck CJ for fridays appt!!

My MS has started to dwindle off now and im finally starting to feel more human :thumbup: Even mananaged to eat a meal last night without throwing it back up!!

Feeling very positive and on :cloud9: today

Hope all you girls are well 

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

wow 4,5 years is a long time, and I thought I was trying for long! It tooke me 3 years to conceive my little girl! You must be over the moon :) I don't care what team I'm on either but I'd like to find out cause I already got everything for a little girl but would like to buy all the boys clothes in advance should I need them!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Welcome Marisa08 xx
TashTash you must be soooo pleased, 4yrs TTC must have been such a joy for you and OH xxx
I WANT MY SCAN!!!! 1 week today xxx
Am thinking of CJ today and hoping that her apt goes well. Fingers crossed for her and hubby xxxx
:kiss:

Am still not going to find out. I dont care at all what my bean is xx


----------



## -Linn-

I don't care but I still need to find out :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

I know you do hun xx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm just too curious, I was even going to buy that intelligender test but then heard it's not so accurate! But I gotta be patient until mid January, I guess until then I will not buy anything much...


----------



## TashTash

Were over the moon and some! lol 

We we had just been to the infertility clinic and had been approved for 6 rounds of IUI then 3 rounds of IVF if all else failed. Booked in for mid November for the first round of IUI when i found out we had concieved naturally. 

So as you can imagine we were shocked and on :cloud9: when we found out! I locked myself in the bathroom crying for 10 mins when we got a very dark BFP!! LOL seems silly now.

Always knew it would happen when the time was right, and now deffo feels like the right time!!

x x x


----------



## -Linn-

I did the same, I got my BFP with DD at work in the toilet... you know after all that time I really didn't think I was pregnant but my period was 16 (!!) days late and I was convinced I was seriously ill that I wasn't getting my period at all anymore and then we all went to tescos with the girls from work during our lunch break so I bought a test so I could go to the doctors to figure out why I was not getting my period.. just wanted to confirm the BFN and also got the darkest BFP within 5 seconds. I stayed in that cubicle for like 25 minutes before I was able to return to my desk!! So I understand you must be so pleased... with this one I fell in less than 2 years after using preseed for just one cycle! Wish I would have known about that earlier :) 

Did the doctors ever find anything wrong with you? If you don't mind me asking!


----------



## lili24

Ceeeeeeeelebrate good times COME ON!! Wooooooooooooo!!

I am 12 weeks! I feel about 2 weeks pregnant can't believe I am this far. 

Ooooooo yer!! I just threw up everywhere and I don't give a fcuk :) :) :)

Got a real busy day so won't be on much, chat later. 
Message you later linn XXXXXXX


----------



## -Linn-

congrats hun :)

i have been soooo sick today as well... hope its over in 2 weeks :)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

WooooooooooHoooooooooo Lili xxx Congratulations hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I know it doesn't long at all!!!!

Used Doppler again just now and couldn't find HB:nope:, then i sneezed and that seemed to have moved the bean!! Was beating away like mad!! Not going to use it anymore until after my scan...............hmmm or will i??? 1 week away, not sure i can hold out as it is such a beautiful sound xx

I feel like poo today as well Linn and Lilli, however i have managed to have 2 bag of mini chedders so far xxx


----------



## TashTash

Linn - We had all the infertility tests and the only problem they could find was DH had a low sperm count (only 2million per whatever it is instead of the "normal" 20 million) But as the Dr said it only takes one :happydance:

managed a big bowl of fruit for lunch and a bag of cheesy doritos and currently munching away some rowntrees pick & mix (with fruit pastils, fruit gums and tooty fruities in) So im pleased to say i think i may have ditched the constant MS :haha: 

x x x


----------



## TashTash

Linn - We had all the infertility tests and the only problem they could find was DH had a low sperm count (only 2million per whatever it is instead of the "normal" 20 million) But as the Dr said it only takes one :happydance:

managed a big bowl of fruit for lunch and a bag of cheesy doritos and currently munching away some rowntrees pick & mix (with fruit pastils, fruit gums and tooty fruities in) So im pleased to say i think i may have ditched the constant MS :haha: 

x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Deja vue TashTash........:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## -Linn-

oh i love those rowntree sweets :) 

I just ate some mash and fish fingers but it didn't make me feel any better :( maybe I will have some walkers crisps now but don't know yet, just feeling so horrible today I hope DD will go to sleep soon then I will lie down as well I think. Gonna have quiche and chips and beans tonight for dinner, cause the oven and microwave can cook that!!! I need to do my kitchen soooo badly but I can't :cry:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Linn you poor thing, you sound like you are having a really crap day xxx:nope:
Sending you a :hugs:
I am eating cheesy broccoli pasta.


----------



## -Linn-

thanks hun, there are just so many dirty dishes it depresses me to look at them but I'm nearly falling asleep here, I just can't get up and do them! I should have done it this morning but needed to sort out about 200 piles of clean clothes and now nothing is working anymore! 

hmmmmm cheesy brocolli pasta sounds good, is that from a packet or do you have a recipy? will have to make that next week! I hope the nausea and tiredness will really soon be over!!! 

:hugs: to you too, I already feel better, thank you xxxxx


----------



## TashTash

Tell me about it Emma lol 

Im at work and my internet link is rubbish and wouldnt even let me edit that post to delete the double post grrrrrrrrrr still least i can get on here at work when im quiet ..................like now lol x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn, i just chuck it all together really!! Tasted yummy though xxx
What to have tonight??? Not taken anything out, so will have to be quick!

Fruit pastilles.....Mmmmm yum!! I also have a thing for jelly babies!! OH YEAH!!


----------



## -Linn-

Ok I can chuck things together :) I'm letting my oven cook tonights dinner, don't feel like cooking at all today... so did you decide what you are having then? I wanna make a lasagne tomorrow with garlic bread and mixed salad!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Nope xx I thought if i have pasta for lunch then i don't have to have anything too heavy tonight. Maybe an omelette or something?? Who knows xx


----------



## -Linn-

Oh it doesnt work like that here lol... I always want loads for my tea :wacko:


----------



## Mrs G

It's dolly mixtures for me atm!!!

Hope you're all ok. xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I just feel so bad in the evenings xxx Wish i could eat through it, but if i do i only go and throw it up xx


----------



## -Linn-

:( hope the nausea will be over soon... nearly 12 weeks!


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG you are soooo close!! When you going over to 2nd Tri hun?


----------



## -Linn-

not til im 14 weeks :) 

I just got called by my friend, I went to see her on tuesday she made sandwiches for me and DD and today she got diagnosed with swine flu! I'm a bit scared now, had my vaccine only on monday apparently it takes 7 days until it will work! I really hope I won't get swine flu now. I got unusual tiredness and nausea but surely thats caused by my pregnancy. Ahhh if I get a sore throat and coughing I can't go to my GP, it says you can't come when you got flu symptoms :( I hope I'm fine and DD!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Did she have a blood test?? That is the only real way to diagnose it hun!! I thought my girls had it and the Dr's offered me Tamiflu, which i rejected!! They said that 80% of people diagnosed don't actually have it, but they just say they do!! Cheeky really!!
I am sure you will be fine hun, they say 7 days but that is just so they don't get sued if you get it before!! Poss vibes to you babe xx


----------



## -Linn-

well she didnt have the test but she got all the symptoms... the test costs 140£ or something imagine they would test everyone. she has a high temp and all other symptoms. Her daughters now had to go and stay at her mums cause she can't look after them :( DD can't go anywhere I'm already so scared of giving birth and told OH I would do it by myself so he can stay with her!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah my girls had all the symptoms......High temp of 40+, cough's etc. I was 4 weeks then and just found out i was pregnant!! They came through it, and am convinced was just a bout of something else?? Anyway i didn't get it.............positive thoughts my lovely internet sister :hugs:
And PLEASE don't think about birth yet babe!!! Enjoy being pregnant as that part will jump upon us sooner than we would like!! Just something we have to endure to meet our beautiful babies xxx
Wish i was closer i could have been your birthing buddy xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm not worried about the birth itself but who's gonna look after my DD in the meantime!!!

well i was told that the seasonal flu is not about yet so if you got flu symptoms its the swine flu... but good to hear you didnt catch it from them!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh hun, wish i was closer, would have been fun for the girls to play!!!
My father in-law has flu at the moment!!! And it is NOT swine flu?? Can't worry babe or i will go MAD (or mad-er than i already am) xxx
Girls heard babies heart beat today!! You should have seen their faces!! PRICELESS xxx

Can not believe in a few weeks we will be in 2nd Tri, just doesn't seem real xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone! Back from CVS, just had lunch and about to head to bed for a nap. Didn't sleep too well last night stressing about the U/S and the procedure.

So good news and bad news: 

-Good news: baby looks amazing and the growth is normal, which is really reassuring (T18 babies don't grow well)! Actually looks like a baby now, and measures at 12 weeks. So neat how it goes from looking like a gummy bear earlier on to a real little baby! DH fell in love on the spot... I had already at the first scan. Baby was bopping around, punching my womb, sucking it's thumb, mooning us, doing the drama queen hand to the forehead, pretty entertaining all in all!

-Bad news: we won't have the preliminary results until next Tuesday! :cry: I'm not sure how I'll manage to stay sane in the meantime...

Here are the pics, one from when baby was 8weeks 4days, and the two from today.

CJ
 



Attached Files:







20091027-petitpois.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 2









20091119-petitpois01.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 7









20091119-petitpois02.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## emmadrumm77

WOW CJ they are great pictures!! Am sure you will get good news on Tues, but in the mean time you have us here to chat to xxxx
Try and relax now hun, feet up and let OH spoil you rotten xxx

So glad that you had some good news today, and that the :baby: is growing well. xxxxx

I am loving those pictures.......can't stop looking at them!! They are sooo clear xx


----------



## Mizze

CJ, What marvellous pictures, the growth is amazing. And they are so clear. 

Good luck for Tuesday. Impossible practically, but do try to relax as much as you can in between. Will be thinking of you. 

Mizze :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

ah Emma you are so kind for saying that, I will ask OH sister next week, would like for someone to come here to look after her and not for her to have to go away, she never slept anywhere else and is very attached to me! I just really don't want my MIL in to have her for reasons i will not explain here on the forum... but I got my reasons.

I'm not worrying about swine flu now Emma, just dinner lol.... just had to be sick twice and now I'm sooo hungry can't wait to eat and hope it will all stay down! 

CJ the pix are soooo fantastic, I doubt I will get that clear ones, the ultrasound machines at our hospital are not that new unfortunetely. I'm sure the baby is fine... sorry to hear you will have to wait for so long for the results. I thought they did them sooner but I guess there are reasons this is not possible.


----------



## E&L's mummy

wow you lots have been busy. not caught up on all of it. 

CJ i have such a good vibe on this one for you huni. try and rest as much as you can. piccies are fab. ive gotta wait till 20 weeks for my next one :( 

Linn and Emma....milkbottles for me im afraid lol. will try and catch up later with you lot. dont talk too much while im gone hehe xxxxxxxxxxxx

oh yeh and 10 WEEKS TODAY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wish4another

Congrats CJ, great pictures!


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy congrats on 10 weeks :) milk bottles? sorry didnt get it lol 

hope you are well... I'm so happy I just put dinner on to cook and prepared a mixed salad and dressing and set the table and I didn't have to be sick! :yipee:


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> E&Ls mummy congrats on 10 weeks :) milk bottles? sorry didnt get it lol
> 
> hope you are well... I'm so happy I just put dinner on to cook and prepared a mixed salad and dressing and set the table and I didn't have to be sick! :yipee:

the little bottle shape milk flavoured sweeties. yum yum yum
(you were talking about fruit pastilles etc earlier on)


----------



## -Linn-

oh lol never saw those... i had no sweets at all but would have liked some! I've been extremely sick all day :( I hope I can keep my dinner down tonight... I actually looking forward to it. 

Lili how are you not been on all day! But I know you said you were busy... hope are doing all right and not too sick xxxxxx


----------



## TashTash

CJ - Fab pics hun! Fingers crossed and positive thoughts you get the results next week you want :) baby looks great though!!:happydance:

Ill try to attach 2 of the scan pics we got yesterday as i have scanned them to put them onto facebook. Didnt upload the "winky" pic though so ill have ro do that later to show you girls x 

Right lets see if this works :blush:

x x x
 



Attached Files:







img011.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









img010.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## katyblot

Aw, CJ, those pics are so sweet, and sounds like you've got an active little one in there! Have my fingers crossed for your test results.

And Tashtash your pics are so cute too! (can't wait to see the winky pic - thats so impressive you saw it at 12 weeks!)

Am now quite excited for my scan tomorrow - even tho am still really nervous! Have just told my boss, as couldn't bring myself to do it til the last minute, and will obv need the time off in the morning! But she had already guessed! Guess i must have been looking just as bad as i felt!!!

Hope you girls aren't feeling too sick today?
Anybody who's not suffering from really bad morning sickness, lost their appetite around 11-12 weeks? I've been ravenous since bout 6 weeks and not had too bad MS (although had a bit, and felt sick most days, and then if i didn't eat every 2 hours would feel sick!) but now I really just don't feel hungry at all! (but still feeling bit sick!)

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

TashTash grat pics xxx Can't wait to see the "winky" one!! (That sound wrong, but you know what i mean xx)

E&L WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO double figures now hun xxxxx

Linn hope you are ok babe!! Hubby just brought chips and cod roe home!! Yummy xx
Linn try and have an early night xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

we have just had indian takeaway....sooooo yum! im shattered now ive filled my belly lol. gonna get an early night. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cobo76

Great piccies CJ and TashTash!!!!!!!!! :) They made me cry.....darn prego hormones. I cry all the time these days!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ahhhhhhhh thanks everyone for all your nice comments! Had my heart set on not spending the weekend worrying but if there is NO way they can give us the results then I have to deal with it. Quite a lesson in patience I tell you!
Just woke up, now making my banana cake with vanilla buttercream icing that I've been craving for a week! I'm having it for dinner: DH at school until 9:30PM so can't comment on how unhealthy it is to have dessert for dinner :winkwink:


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmmh I like the sound of that cake CJ! 

emma ahhhh would love some of your dinner... had chips too with quiche and salad.. that was nice too im much better now :)

edit: i just checked out that cod roe, thought it was just cod... I would not eat that lol... but fish and chips sound good to me! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> hmmmmh I like the sound of that cake CJ!
> 
> emma ahhhh would love some of your dinner... had chips too with quiche and salad.. that was nice too im much better now :)

I'll share the recipe while it's baking :thumbup:
TashTash, great pics!!!! Isn't it so cool to see them moving but you can't feel a darn thing? Completely beyond me! Hubby was entranced, it was so cute


----------



## -Linn-

oh yes that would be nice CJ... i just edited my post... I would not eat that cod roe :( no matter how good it might taste I can't eat anything that doesnt look nice!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Looks yummy to me!!
Like a fish cake xx
Right am going to bed.
Love to all of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kailm

Hey all, sorry i have not popped in for a while..as it has been getting closer to having my scan i have found things easier (less worry for me) if i avoided the site a bit more than usual...but scan is tomorrow ..so nervous, just want everything to be okay and all the talk of risks having the swine flu vaccine got me down a little especially as i had it a few weeks ago now. Please all keep your fingers crossed for me, i'll update tomorrow! x hope you are all well! x


----------



## -Linn-

I have been waiting to hear about your scan, I knew it was soon... was already worried cause you haven't been on. what time is it, I will be thinking of you... sure everything will be fine hun... I also had a swine flu vaccination on monday and think it's perfectly safe. If all is well you coming on facebook too? 

Fingers crossed :hugs2: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> Looks yummy to me!!
> Like a fish cake xx
> Right am going to bed.
> Love to all of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oh ok the stuff I saw on google looked gross maybe you can post a pic tomorrow! I do like fish cakes. Have a good night hun xxxxxxxxx I'm off to bed soon too another half an hour or so!


----------



## Kailm

Hi Linn! Thank you for your reassurance, it's at 1.45 but i probably won't get to update until late tomorrow as we're all off to the cinema in the evening to see New Moon!! (can't wait!). Will definately join the face book group...may be after i have told family members at the weekend! x how have your symptoms been? got a bump yet? x


----------



## -Linn-

I have been really sick for the last few days again... getting sick of that feeling now! right now I got the worst heartburn so can't go to bed yet as it will only get worse when I lie down. Oh at 1.45 hope you won't be too nervous all morning! Mine is on Tuesaday morning at 8.50 which I'm really glad about so I don't get time to stress! I can't wait to see the pix of your little baby. Yeah I got a bump already. If you invite me on facebook you will see it, I got a private folder on there with scan and bump pix... have not told everyone on my facebook I'm pregnant! How about you, you got a bump? xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck tomorrow Kailm!!!
I hope you feel better tomorrow Linn :hugs:

Here is the recipe:

Banana Layer Cake (I usually just make it a one layer in a 9"x13" pan):

-Combine and mix 2 1/4 cup cake flour with 2.5 tsp baking soda, 1/2 tsp baking soda and 1/2 tsp salt.
-In separate bowl, cream 1/2 cups shortening with 1 cup sugar until fluffy.
-Add 2 eggs to sugar bowl, beating thoroughly after each is added. Stir in vanilla.
-In separate bowl, combine 1 cup mashed ripe bananas with 1/4 cup sour milk or buttermilk.
-Add dry ingredients and banana mix alternatively in small amouts to the sugar/shortening, beating thoroughly after each addition.
-Pour into greased pans (if making layer cake) or pan (9"x13") and bake at 375'F (190'C) for 25-30 minutes.

Let cool and cover with vanilla buttercream icing:

1/3 cup soft butter, margarine, or shortening
1/8 tsp salt
3 cups icing sugar
1/8 to 1/4 cup milk or cream
1 1/2 tsp vanilla extract

With electric mixer at medium speed (or with spoon), thoroughly mix butter with salt and 1 cup icing sugar until light and fluffy. Add remaining sugar and milk aternately, beting till very smooth and of spreading consistency. Add vanilla.

Enjoy!
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

that sounds nice, sorry if this a stupid question.. do you measure the stuff with cups? or do you have scales with cup measurements? I always use digital scales with grams (ounces). must have a look online for a converter! thank you sounds delicious xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

We have cup measurements in Canada rather than grams or ounces... Sorry!
I'm about to enjoy it now!!!
Have a nice evening everyone!


----------



## -Linn-

no problem was just wondering if you have to do it with actual cups! will look for a converter... enjoy your cake :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

https://allrecipes.com/HowTo/Cup-to-Gram-Conversions/Detail.aspx

Here it is!!!


----------



## -Linn-

thank you CJ, you see when I make cakes I use digital scales :) now i can make it too xxx


----------



## lili24

Loving the scan pics... Fab fab fab! Just got back home from a birthday party, shattered!

I went shopping and nearly bought my first baby item cos it was so lovely, but decided it was too boyish! But I went to my mums and she gave me a load of stuff to celebrate 12 weeks.. Babys first teddy, 3 newborn outfits, dummies, scratch mittens etc! 

Oh I'm so excited!! 

Good news CJ, fingers crossed for Tuesday xxx


----------



## TashTash

CJ - it is mad to see how much the baby is moving around yet we cant feel a thing! I cant wait til the day i can feel him move around :) 

starting to get uncomfortable to sleep on my tummy now even though i have only the slightest little bump?! any of you girls the same??

Im off to a meeting about training today (DTLLS course) not sure how i will manage a year long course with being pregnant and having a new baby, or about the cost yet as i have heard it can cost up to £2k to do! But i shall go along and have a look and consider my options very carefully!

Hope all you girlies have a lovely day :) 

x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Kailm and katyblot will be thinking of you today for your scans hun xxx

How are we all this morning??


----------



## -Linn-

Hi hun :)

im fine even managed to leave the house at half 9 for olivias play group.... she loooved it!

how are you? xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Having a really bad morning!! The only thing i have kept down is 1 crumpet and a glass of water!! I seem to be getting a bit better in the evenings now but worse in the day :dohh:

Making chocolate muffins with the kids later, lets hope i make it through that xxx
How r u hun???
I see DD had fun at playgroup today :happydance:

Can't face lunch at all :nope: Maybe just toast.

Thought this MS was supposed to ease off!! Not get worse?? Hey ho, the naughty little beans xx


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck to those with scans coming up, and congrats to those who recently had scans.

I've still not been added to the list for the 18th :( does nobody want me lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

debgreasby i am soooooooooo sorry!! You are on list now xxx


----------



## -Linn-

ah Emma sorry you are feeling bad :( My nausea always starts at lunch time... I just ate and now waiting for it to start.... oh I want some of your chocolate muffins! Isnt it your get together tonight?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah!! Not looking forward to it at the moment xxx Will be ok am sure!! I nearly cancelled, but then emailed and FB'd people to say was back on xxxx Felt bad xxxx

Yeah choc muffins will go down very well!! Will have to be quick as i pick eldest DD up at 3pm and she has her swimming lesson at 5pm, so not a huge amount of time!! Will be a good after swimming yum yum xxx


----------



## lili24

Afternoon ladies! I just got up, been up all through the night with pains in my belly I don't know if it's stretching or cos I need the toilet but can't go! Just used my Doppler I love it! 

Look at our countdown tickers now, not long at all!! My phone tells me my baby is as big as a peach now!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow mine is a lime!! Thats a week behind you!! They grow so quickly now xxx
I love my doppler too, it is amazing isn't it?
Sorry to hear you had a rubish sleep hun, try prune juice?? I had to go to the dr 4 wks ago as i had not "been" for 7 days!!!


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I wish I could sleep til 12.30 :) 
Try grape juice prune juice is just too horrible. And no more white bread! 
I want sweets now but got none in the house :( 

Hope you will have a good night tonight then Emma! xxx


----------



## lili24

Ew ew ew prune juice no way!!! Haha, gross! 
Yeh the Doppler is fab, I know exactly where my bubs likes to hang out and find him in a second :) 

Now I've got some baby stuff I am tempted to go shopping.. I'm a ahopaholic at the best of times, but I reaalllllllly wanna know the sex first. :(


----------



## lili24

Shopaholic that means!! What's an ahopoholic lol!! Damn predictive text!


----------



## Ifeelsick

Yikes, been offline for a few days and it's just taken me about 30 mins to catch up with this post!!!! 

Welcome to all the new June babies and congrats to all those who have had their scans, heard heart beats with dopplers, or reached the next week milestone :happydance:

CJ those pics are amazing - good luck for your results but it sounds like you won't need it with the good news on the growth! :thumbup:

My nausea has eased over the last few days but appetite still not great and getting horrible hunger pains if I don't eat every hour! Still, it will all be worth it! 
x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone! 
Lili and Emma: sorry you're still feeling off :-(

I'M 12 WEEKS TODAY!!! Starting week 13 tomorrow, so exciting!

I think I'm starting a bump: I asked my doc about this when I saw him yesterday for the CVS. I'm so short, that once I'm done 12 weeks the uterus has no where to go but out. He says his short pregnant patients do show sooner than the normal height or tall ones! Also, hubby is really really tall (over 6'2" compared to my 5'1") so baby may be larger than expected... I can still sleep on my tummy, but my pants are definitely getting tight, and I'm sticking out already. I know it's not just bloat because I have that under control with my prune juice, warm lemon water and fibre regimen! How exciting!!! As soon as chromosome results come back normal I'll join the Facebook group and start posting pics of my bump 

Right, off to play a game on our Play Station 3 now, whilst sipping on ginger/honey tea in my PJs. I love days off!!!

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

ah Lili I'm a shopaholic too... but I got enough baby items for 3 babies I really have to be careful! 

now thanks to emma i got some vanilla chocolate chip muffins in the oven... will put will put some pink lemon icing on top soon:) 

I wanna see you bump CJ! If you show yours I will add a pic later too, with face cut off!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Congratulations CJ on 12 weeks!!
Look forward to seeing the Bump CJ xxx


----------



## -Linn-

what about u emma no bump in sight yet? was gonna take a new pic today but of course my mobile has gone missing and my camera is in dd's room, shes asleep! wanna see some pix...


----------



## emmadrumm77

No bump at all at the moment hun xx Am a size 10-12, prob more 12, so won't show as slim but not tiny x You know me, i will probably start to have a bump at 6 months!!! However i am *REALLY* hoping that this time i have a *HUGE *bump!!!
Girls...........send me big bump vibes xxx


----------



## -Linn-

lets hope so... I'm in a mood to show pictures today! I don't normally do but will cut my face off and not leave them online for too long! where's my phone???


----------



## emmadrumm77

Just text you!!! Did you hear your phone xx Good let me get jealous of your bump x


----------



## -Linn-

no lol cause the battery died... I already tried ringing it with my landline! hahahaha... it's probably in DDs room like anything that she likes to have ends up in there, she's very much into electronics. Just got my old digital camera out will take a bump pic now! xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

My bump today! So now I want to see all yours too xxx
 



Attached Files:







PICT2041.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## emmadrumm77

OMG that is me at 6months!! Will take a pic later on if i get time, got to get DD ready for her swimming lesson now. Am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Jealous of your fantastic bump!!!


----------



## Ifeelsick

OMG Linn I'm so jealous!!!! :thumbup:

I've got a pretty imprssive bloating 'bump' but no sign of baby yet lol!


----------



## Ifeelsick

this might be a silly question, but where does the bump start? I had expected it to start fairly low down but looking at your picture Linn it looks more middleish if that makes sense? If it starts higher up maybe some of my bloating might be baby after all :happydance:


----------



## emmadrumm77

BY the way if anyone thinks i am exagerating on the whole bump thing then have a look at me at 40+weeks with DD 
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=47669&stc=1&d=1258734215
 



Attached Files:







megan 9 months.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Ifeelsick

lol, isn't it weird how we're all so different! 

I'm torn between wanting a mahoosive bump and a nice little neat one so it's easier to move around!


----------



## -Linn-

well its start low but kinda pushes everything else up a bit I guess, it's my second so my muscles and everything are already stretched! Emma see it that way you must have very good stomach muscles if it doesn't come out so soon... fingers crossed you will all have lovely bumps soon... enjoy swimming Emma! xx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma looking at that pic it makes me wonder where the baby is hiding, I was bigger than that after the delivery lol


----------



## dora78

hi my edd is 30th june can you add me please
x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

My stomach muscles are very good, even after Abi (2nd DD) they went back!! Not sure where the baby is hiding?? Looks nearlly the same as you now!! Ha ha ha.
This is my 3rd and last baby so i really want to be *HUGE*!! It is horrid when the neighbours come up to you and ask who's baby it is!!!
I have never had MS before though, or felt tired........so maybe my bump size will be different and all???
Right seriously must get off, or she will be late!! I on the other hand will be sitting watching her with Abi xx


----------



## -Linn-

wow can't believe you didn't have MS either, I gotta upload my bump from 7 and half months here... that was huge... and the 9 month one I will not show. I guess you have already gone swimming now, enjoy hun xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I saw the 9month one before babe!! Looks like triplets compared to me!!
Megan loved swimming, now got to get them in the bath after their Muffins, and then bed for 7 xxx
I know it is all very different for me this time around, last time (both times) i had no pregnancy symptoms at all, except my boobs went up a cup xx


----------



## katyblot

Hi Girls, 

Kailm - hope your scan went well today hun??!!

Mine was amazing! After all the worry and not being able to sleep last night, it all went brilliantly! It was wiggling and flipping all over the place! SOOOOO cute!!!!
Am so excited! Even the waves of nausea today haven't got rid of the smile on my face!

I will try and figure out the scanner here at work, and try and get a couple of pics up!
I might not get chance, in which case I post them on monday!

Have a lovely weekend everyone! xxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Katy am so pleased that the scan went well for you!! It is amazing isn't it xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Katy so pleased to hear your scan went well! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

where is everybody tonight? I'm going to have a bath now and when I come back I hope to see more bump pix.. xxx


----------



## lili24

I have no bump to show, but think I might be getting one because I have such bad pains today. I've been to the toilet now so it is not that, but I am so uncomfortable. Is this how stretching feels? My belly is very flat and I'm 5ft9 so quite tall I don't know if any of that effects it... But gosh this hurts!! It's like my belly is swollen and it's so sore to touch x


----------



## -Linn-

doesnt sound so good, my stretching pains are like sharp shooting pains, what did your gp say? i'd say go to the EPU tomorrow! hope it will be better soon.... since you are tall your bump might show a bit later! hope you will be better soon :hugs2: xxx


----------



## lili24

:( thanks. I deleted that incase ppl know what bnb is and get nosy! 
The Dr is checking if I have an infection, I have to call for the results next week. 
I think this is still related to my bowels, I just don't know, but I wanna go to sleep so bad and I can't. I feel really sorry for myself now! lol.


----------



## -Linn-

yeah bowels sounds like very possible...your belly should not feel sore to the touch from anything baby related... oh lol thought noone knows what bnb is sorry! i had pains this morning caused by constipation! try grape juice... red or white i think it tastes really nice. but not squash real juice. if you drink a whole paket you should definetely need to go after that. i made that mistake once when i was not preggers yet lol!


----------



## Kailm

Hi all, thanks to all the well wishers! I have just got back from seeing New Moon - fab film, I had a little cry - must be the hormones! 

Katyblot - so pleased to hear all went well for you!

Well I had my scan - wow it was amazing! little squidge was kicking around and appeared to have hiccups! everything was so clear! we saw the everything, squidge even had a full bladder?!! and was also in the right position for the nuchal measurement 1.25 (is that good?) just have to await the blood results, they said i would get a phone call by 6.00pm on wednesday if high risk or if not just a letter in the post. My weight has increased from 51 kilos to 56?! I didn't think i was eating much due to the sickness!
My DH was so pleased at the scan, he was amazed at seeing the heart beating away and loved seeing the little fingers! they have put me forward 4 days so now officially due on 3rd June!


----------



## -Linn-

so pleased your scan went well, here at my hospital they won't change the due date from the scan! only if it's out by more than 7 days either way. 1.3 is good for the NT measurement... can't wait for my scan now. xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yeah mine change the dates by the 12 week scan xxxx Last time was by 3 days xx
Right girlies............i am off to bed now as am knackered xx


----------



## Kailm

-Linn- said:


> so pleased your scan went well, here at my hospital they won't change the due date from the scan! only if it's out by more than 7 days either way. 1.3 is good for the NT measurement... can't wait for my scan now. xxx

Thank you Linn, that's weird they won't change the date, my hospital go by the scan date - not long now til your scan, but i must admit the last few days have felt like forever for me! 

I can't stop smiling - it was so amazing :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

I got no idea why, they didn't with my DD and they told me now that they won't... but good for me cause I'd be put back a few days and last time I went 16 days overdue and I really don't want that again... so if they don't change it I can be induced sooner :)


----------



## -Linn-

Night Emma xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Will post bump pic tomorrow, sorry Linn! Had a headache today, spent it mostly in bed :-(
Good night everyone!


----------



## -Linn-

no problems CJ, did you see my pic? hpe you will feel better soon! xxx

night to everyone I'm off


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> no problems CJ, did you see my pic? hpe you will feel better soon! xxx
> 
> night to everyone I'm off

Oh no I hadn't gone back that far! Wow that is a REAL bump, mine is wimpy in comparison :haha:
Emma, I can't believe you were 40 weeks in that picture, that's crazy! I have a feeling I'll be huge, as my doc said, no where for the uterus to go but out :shrug:
Lili wow you are tall, no wonder there is no bump yet! My work colleague is your height and said she didn't get a bump until 20 weeks for her first, 16 weeks for her second.
Headache is finally gone, going to enjoy reading a book now before lights out. Will be on more tomorrow and will definitely post a bump photo for you Linn! 
:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning guys xx
CJ I know i seem to develope the most pathetic bumps!! As you can see in the picture i am trying to push it out with arching my back a bit!! Am looking forward to seeing your bump xx I will take a pic when i develope one xx
Must try and eat some breakfast now. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Kailm

Morning all, just popped in quickly...Emma thanks for updating my due date in the list!!


----------



## -Linn-

Morning everybody! 

Emma I got my fingers crossed for you for a biiiig bump! 

CJ I was massive at 42 weeks, when you come on Facebook I will add you and you can have a look! 

I wanna have breakfast too, but not sure what to have! Maybe will make some toast with scrambled egg soon. 

xxx


----------



## Kacie

Hi all, sorry I have been away so long... it's taken me ages to skim through all I've missed.

just wanted to say congrats on all the scans recently.. 

CJ you scan pictures look amazing and it is good news that bub is growing well... I have only good vibes about your results on tues... good luck :flower:

I am so jealous that I have to wait another 12 days for my first scan .. starting to get a bit frustrated at the wait... can't stand the thought of all this waiting and then having bad news at the end of it :cry: Positive thoughts... positive thoughts.. ms is back this morning too :happydance: :yipee: I must be mad if I think bowing down to the porcelain goddess is a good thing! 

still waiting on my doppler... silly ebay! 

Loving the bump pics too.. I will post one too but not sure there is much to see.. 

I hope everyone is well..


----------



## -Linn-

it will be nice to compare if you post a bump pic kacie, there will be much to see evdentually xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

howdy doody all! not much happening here this weekend. weather is absolutely awful. well i dont know what has happened but since i turned 10 weeks im huge! and i can feel a def lump inside me iyswim. i feel like i have a grapefruit stuck in me, lol. tbh a little uncomfy. having a good day so far on the MS front...managed to eat loads so far today. 

CJ did you see someone replied to your umbilical cyst thread in Preg club hun????


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L's mummy said:


> howdy doody all! not much happening here this weekend. weather is absolutely awful. well i dont know what has happened but since i turned 10 weeks im huge! and i can feel a def lump inside me iyswim. i feel like i have a grapefruit stuck in me, lol. tbh a little uncomfy. having a good day so far on the MS front...managed to eat loads so far today.
> 
> CJ did you see someone replied to your umbilical cyst thread in Preg club hun????

Oh no, I hadn't seen! Had given up on checking, thanks for letting me know!!!! I'll go read it now


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy I wanna see a bump pic, I posted one yesterday :) 

Just got back from playing at the park and eating fish and chips... now DD is asleep and I'm relaxing on the couch :)


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> E&Ls mummy I wanna see a bump pic, I posted one yesterday :)
> 
> Just got back from playing at the park and eating fish and chips... now DD is asleep and I'm relaxing on the couch :)

nope all you can see is my normal flab. but i feel solid and bigger. but its really difficult for others to see. i think hubby thinks im losing the plot. lol

havent had any sickness or thrown up or anything today....:happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

glad to hear about your sickness... I'm still feeling sick! where is everybody today? xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

i dunno. im prob heading to bed soon. im shattered. getting a bit worried tbh. im peeing for england, always thirsty and totally shattered....like can sleep for 12-14 hours and not feel rested. think i need a visit to my MW at some point soon. got consultant on 8th dec aswell.

sorry you are feeling yuk still. this pregnancy has been so different.


----------



## SylvieB

haven't really read. feel crappy all the time and with work i hardly go on to read anything...
cj, your pics were amazing, i'm sure everything is fine if the baby's growing so well!
well, girls, i'm gonna call it a night. sooo tired and sick. hope it passes soon!


----------



## -Linn-

night night ladies! E&L's mummy I am really tired all the time too, I sleep for 10 hrs and still feel really tired... think it's normal xx


----------



## lili24

I am around lurking but not having the best of days, feeling very sickly! 
It's always quiet on here on the weekends xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I have felt sooo sick too! How is the pain Lili? Did you do anymore shopping? xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK here they are as promised!
First one is 6 weeks and 3 days, then 9 weeks and 6 days, and today, 12 weeks and 1 day...
TBH I think my butt is growing just as much as my belly, so it may just be weight gain and no baby bump yet!

Lili and Linn, so sorry you both still feel ill, I keep hoping I'll read the post and see your MS is gone!

OK, off to my afternoon nap now. Just got back from salon where I got my colour done and had a cut. Was there 3 hours, am totally exhausted now...

Hugs everyone!!
CJ
 



Attached Files:







6weeks3days.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 7









9weeks6days.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 8









12weeks1day.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## -Linn-

ah I like the pix... I can so totally see it there! I was looking at the newborn baby pix of my DD today and I can't wait now :) Also had a look through some of her socks which she wore as a newborn and can't imagine they ever fit her and that I will have a tiny baby again next year! Enjoy your nap... I didn't notice about your butt by the way! xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ahhhhh thank you, I'm relieved! I thought it was just my imagination when I was trying to see it on the pics. I can FEEL it more than I can see it... Weird... And thanks for not noticing my enlarging posterior :winkwink:

Only 3 days to go for results! I'm stressing, will rearrange the furniture in our bedroom tonight to keep my mind off things!

I'll be home more tomorrow, will catch up!!!
Good night to you lovely ladies 5 hours ahead of me :hugs:
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

Ok when you are there tomorrow maybe I will show some more pix, but will remove those afterwards so will do when you are there! talk tomorrow.... xxx


----------



## lili24

Nice pics CJ! I can definitely see it, that's what mine is like so I feel better now! :)
Hey Linn, well I went the toilet!!!! And the pains were gone! It is awful the way your bowels can cause such pain everywhere, my back was aching and everything. 
Oh my gosh can you believe how close our scans are getting, bring it on!!!!!


----------



## lili24

Oh no I didn't do any more shopping yet, too sick today. Well I shopped online for me but no baby shopping, might do some next week! Want to go shopping for some new sofas too, I have an urge to change our entire living room around, OH is not happy ha!!
It's great you have so much baby stuff already, but the shopping is gonna be so fun, I bet you are tempted to buy loads!!


----------



## -Linn-

ah well if you can afford it go for it! I would wait with new sofas lol... kids wreck them! I was gonna get some new ones but now I'm waiting for a good while still :) 

Ah I cant stop looking at DDs baby pix... I can't wait! 

Here's one... tell me if u saw it and I will take it out again :) She's just 20 minutes old <3

edit:the pic is gone again!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG what a cutie!!!!
Lili and Linn, can I be your bump buddy too since we're due all within 3 days?
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

of course CJ.. how come you're not asleep? hehe you are lucky I normally dont show her pix when I go to bed I will delete it again :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, I'm going to bed now 
DH just got home and I was showing him my bump pics that I took today. He says he sees it too!
Thanks! I'll add you to my signature when I wake up. I'm so excited to officially have a bump buddy!
CJ


----------



## -Linn-

no probs hun thought u had bump buddies already... will show some more pix tomorrow! enjoy your sleep xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nope, no one yet!
We'll probably all end up in delivering at the same time anyways so seems appropriate


----------



## -Linn-

no i will be long overdue again... my body didnt manage to produce one single contraction until i got the syntocinon! I was 16 days overdue... already said as a joke I will have a July baby :haha: ... with Lili we sometimes text after scans too :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

This is your second, it may be different! Yikes, the thought of being 16 days overdue is a bit scary...
I can add you as Facebook friends now, but no one knows yet. PM me and I'll give you my full name 
I just rearranged by bedroom, feels good!!!


----------



## lili24

CJ your signature is so sweet, Id love to be your bump buddy too. :hugs:
I missed your pic Linn but I've seen them all anyway I think lol. 
Ohhhh 2 more sleeps until my scan, it's like Xmas! 

I'm on my iPhone in bed, so when I wake up I'll add my newest bump buddy CJ to my sig, and I'll PM you my name for facebook, or you will see me on Linns friends. :hugs:
Night guys! Xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Lili, now just waiting to hear back from Emma (I PM'ed her to ask). If you read this before checking your private messages Emma, there's one waiting for you!
CJ


----------



## SylvieB

Morning ladies.
Question, is this MS supposed to get better or worse? I feel worse every day and couldn't stop throwing up yesterday. Got an appointment on Thursday, if it's not better by then I'm gonna ask the doctor...
CJ, I can see it too, so cute!
I've been running around in maternity pants for the last couple of weeks even though according to the doctor I've lost some weight. But my pants just seem to be too tight on the belly...
Ok, off again, bathroom's calling for me :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning ladies!!
Sorry i was not around yesterday, weekends are full packed family days, so i find it hard to get the time to come on here!! I went to the cinema as well last night and saw twilight...........Brilliant xx
CJ i have just got your message and it would be an honour to be your bump buddy hun and i will now go and search for you on FB. I can totally see your bump!! YEAH xxx
Sylvie, my ms has been worse recently, infact my worst days so far have been around the 11 week mark!! I am soooooooooooo hoping it goes soon.
Lili.........tomorrow is the day!!! *YeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaaaa*:winkwink:
Text us when you come out hun xxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> CJ your signature is so sweet, Id love to be your bump buddy too. :hugs:
> I missed your pic Linn but I've seen them all anyway I think lol.
> Ohhhh 2 more sleeps until my scan, it's like Xmas!
> 
> I'm on my iPhone in bed, so when I wake up I'll add my newest bump buddy CJ to my sig, and I'll PM you my name for facebook, or you will see me on Linns friends. :hugs:
> Night guys! Xxxx

you have seen all the pictures? wow there are soooo many of her on my facebook didnt think anybody would actually bother looking at them all! I guess you saw my super massive bump as well then! 

I might add some more pix on here later when CJ is online too! I dont want them on here permanently! 

CJ I will PM you with my name but I gotta add you as I got those privacy settings that noone can add me! 

Emma glad to hear you had a lovely day yesterday! 

Sylvie my MS is still there as bad as ever too, esp in the afternoons and evenings it gets really really bad! 

Yay it will be like xmas come early all our scans next week! And CJ surely will get the all clear!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I can not wait until my scan!! Linn have you lost your scan ticker???


----------



## -Linn-

yeah my sig was suddenly too big so I just got rid of it... it's at 8.50am on Tuesday morning, everybody already knows anyway :haha: not that I didn't mention it often enough! Will make a new one for my 20 week scan when I get the date on Tuesday or maybe not as it will be so depressing... 8 long weeks until the next scan after this one!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I know!! Mad hey??
I knew when your scan was babe, i have had a few probs with my tickers disappearing!!
Such a big week next week. 
Lili Mon
Linn Tues..............CJ results Tues
My scan Thurs!!
And that is only a few of us!!

*BRING IT ON!!!*:thumbup:


----------



## -Linn-

yes I hope everything will be fine at the scan, just a little bit nervous! But then I don't really have any reason to think something is wrong! Anyway I can't wait to see my baby again :)


----------



## Tara123006

Hey everyone! :) I'M 12 WEEKS!!!! YAY! 

I had my 12 week appt yesterday, and all they did was the usual stuff and letting me hear the hb. No ultrasound. I was bummed about that, but much better when i heard the heart beat!!! The DR kept referring to the baby as "he" ...which is what my DH is hoping for. I don't care either way.

Does anyone know what the whole wives tale is about heart rate determining the sex? I was at 11 weeks 5 days when we checked the heart rate and it was at 167 bpm. Just wondering...we are very curious...:)


----------



## lili24

Hi Tara! Did you get a date for your first ultrasound then? :)

Linn I've looked through most of them, I've seen the big MAHOOOOSIVE bump lol. 

I love Sundays but I hope this one goes fast, although scan is not til 4pm tomorrow anyway. Of course I'll be texting you two when I get out xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

of course lol... I will text you too on Monday if thats ok... unless you need to sleep longer then I will message you on Facebook when I get home. My scan is at 8.50 and I should be in for half an hour it says in the letter! I know the hospital they will be running late but we gotta go there super early to get a car parking space... well it will be quite a walk from where we will find one, as usually! 

I'm so glad I can go early although I will be tired to get up at 7 lol... been spoiled now getting up at 8 or 9 every day! 

I'm just gonna get dressed and ready and then it's off to the park again... just made egg salad sandwiches for lunch and later we will have sausages with mash, beans and yorkshire puddings and gravy :) 

Yeah let's hope that the day will be over really fast and tomorrow too... can't believe they are making you wait until 4 :(

xxx


----------



## Tara123006

No, Lili, not yet because i am moving back to AR next month, so i have to switch over the insurance and everything before i can make my next appt. However, since im going home next month i will just go to the hospital (labor and delivery) where my mom works and she will do an ultrasound for me :)


----------



## -Linn-

you are so lucky your mum can scan you!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good morning! (or afternoon for you!)

I had nausea today after breakfast, but managed to keep it down. How is everyone else with this? Any improvements?

I just remembered I have another ultrasound tomorrow! It's for the nuchal translucency (or nuchal fold): really no need for it, as it is for babies with Down Syndrome and since we'll have the chromosome results on Tuesday (which is diagnostic and not just a screen), we really don't need it. But I figured I'd keep it as it is another opportunity to see baby on ultrasound :blush: It's at 3PM my time, so 8PM for you ladies. I'll try to post on here as soon as I can afterwards!

Lili, I tried finding you on FB through Linn's profile but don't know your real name! PM me 

CJ


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> I know!! Mad hey??
> I knew when your scan was babe, i have had a few probs with my tickers disappearing!!
> Such a big week next week.
> Lili Mon
> Linn Tues..............CJ results Tues
> My scan Thurs!!
> And that is only a few of us!!
> 
> *BRING IT ON!!!*:thumbup:

I've got a scan tomorrow too!! My NT (not really necessary as we're having chromosomes done) but I'm so happy I get to see baby on screen again!!!


----------



## lili24

you found me. 

That's good! Mine is at 11am your time then :) If everything is okay I can finally tell the world I'm pregnant, which I'm so excited about. 

I get that nausea too, I felt sick after breakfast but it stayed down. It's the same with most meals, but there's a definite improvement compared to a few weeks ago!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh I'm so glad it's getting better for you too! I just hope the other lovely June ladies also feel some relief soon too, Sylvie so sorry to hear you had bad MS today :hugs:

Yes, I was chatting with Linn and she told me your name, which helped narrow it down pretty fast! I'm hoping to post my album officially on Facebook on Tuesday as soon as we hear about the chromosomes being normal (because they WILL be!). How will you announce it?? We're planning on calling our parents, sibs and closest friends before posting it, otherwise we may offend people! My MIL was offended she found out I bought a car through my FB status, can you imagine how she would react finding out about another grandchild this way? LOL...

Best of luck tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you at 11AM here sending you positive vibes  I'd love to get a text too, but I'm not sure I can receive international texts... I'll PM you my mobile, assuming it won't cost you anything, if it does, don't do it!

CJ


----------



## lili24

Well my mum, dad, sister and grandparents already know, and some of my best friends, and OHs mum, but I have quite a big family. I'll start to tell people tomorrow after my scan, and it's my aunties birthday on Tuesday so I will put a scan picture inside her card. After that I'll post on facebook! I already have an album but it's private, I'll add you so you can see, so I'll make it public and add my new pics. 

I know what you mean about telling certain people before they find out through facebook! I don't think it would be fair, so I'll have to tell the most important people face to face first! 

I'll text u  hope u get it! I know the hospital will be running late, grrrr they always are!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I told most people at 8 weeks xxxx I gathered that i should be ok being 3rd and with no probs before??
I will put the scan pic on FB on Thursday after my scan, so old school mates and others can see, but all family and close friends know xx
Had a hectic Sunday again with parties etc...... am exhausted today!!
Roll on tomorrow morning when i drop eldest DD at school, youngest DD at nursery for the morning!!! Home alone................Bliss xx
CJ you found me hun on FB i see...........Loving the pics of you in wedding dress!! Beautiful xx


----------



## angelbaby999

Hey all. Well I have my scan tomorrow, on the other halfs birthday - bless him, he is really excited. I can't believe we are nearly in to the second trimester, thats when all the exciting things start happening! I already have a big bump (it is the second bubba though) I just love being pregnant, its so exciting and I just feel like a princess! lol x


----------



## E&L's mummy

hey girlies!! ive not got another scan till 20 weeksish......not fair!!!!!! why didnt i ignore the bleeding etc and i could have had my 12 week scan. ggrrrrr. we have decided if we cant find out the gender at that one we are gonna get a private one done about 26 weeks. would be nice to know this time round as buying neutral was really hard last time.

hubby has been curled up on the sofa or attached to the toilet all day with stomach pains and D and V....i know this sounds cruel but i hope its just that and not piggy flu starting as its working its way round camp again. last thing i need is that. and still not heard anything about getting the vaccine...so presumably they still havent got it in yet.

hoping i will be able to get on to keep up with you lot and your scans but if hubby doesnt improve i will be nursing him and looking after the girls. take care xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everybody! 

CJ I cant believe your MIL for being offended about finding out you bought a car on Facebook! Most people know I'm pregnant... much too excited to keep it in, but haven't told OH sister and brothers yet so not posting on Facebook as I want to tell them in person and I simply haven't seen them yet. Will visit them next week after scan :) 

CJ it was lovely chatting to you earlier and Emma is right you were the most gorgeous bride! Ah DD is not sleeping shouting light off lol... gotta check if its even on, but I doubt it lol... just a trick to get me to come upstairs. Tomorrow I will go clothes shopping for her.. can't wait and then Tuesday my scan yippie. Angelbaby, Lili and CJ how exciting you got scans tomorrow :) 

I got a big bump too angelbaby! Posted a pic on page 91 or 92 the other day if you wanna have a look! 

xxx


----------



## -Linn-

E&Ls mummy hope your hubby has just got a stomach bug and no swine flu! I'm so glad I had my vaccine :) No swine flu for me! Why don't you just ring your GP sometimes they have to wait for enough people to have the vaccine as it sometimes comes in larger amounts so they don't want to waste it but it won't hurt asking. Lots of people I know had their call in the last 2 weeks so the stuff must be about!


----------



## Rebecca_B

Hi ladies,

Is it too late to forge friendships in here? i can see you have all got familiar just would like to gate crash xxxxx

Due 23rd June, second baby, feeling like poo, have a scan on the 9th Dec, live in the West Midlands and would love to compare notes with expecting mummies due near my dates xxxxxxxxxxxx

Rebecca. :thumbup:


----------



## walkerscrisps

If its okay for me to join too - I'm due 17th Junee!!! I can't wait!!! :):) Seeing my little one tomorrow for a brought-forward dating scan to check everythings okay, so that may change!! :):):)


----------



## -Linn-

welcome rebecca and walkers crips... congrats on the BFPs of course you can join :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Welcome Rebecca!! The more the merrier i say xxx No need to worry we are like an internet family on here. Lovely ladies xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

List updated xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

its a good job i love my hubby. he has just thrown up all over the hall way!! and himself lol. but guess who has had to scrub the floor etc.

any who im prob gonna head to bed soon.

welcome to al the new folks by the way.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rebecca_B

Many thank ladies!!!!!

Will post lots tomw evening to get acquainted with you all, have got to go to bed as dog tired and have heavy day at work tomw xxxx

Rebecca. :flower:


----------



## walkerscrisps

yay, thank you!! :)


----------



## -Linn-

oh poor you E&Ls mummy! Hope he will be better soon! 

night to everyone! xx


----------



## Ifeelsick

Hi Rebecca and walkers crisps (love the name btw!) :thumbup:

Rebecca we're due around the same time - my edd is 25th June and scan is 11 December :flower: Got first miswife appointment on tuesday so excited about that.

Lili, CJ and angel_baby enjoy your scans tomorrow - I'm very jealous! 

My ms disapeared on tuesday (although it was replaced with trapped wind :growlmad: ) but seems to be coming back tonight. I thought I had escaped it at last but seems not :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Welcome Rebecca and walkerscrisps!!!
So nice to see our internet family keeps on growing as more lovely ladies find our June thread!


----------



## walkerscrisps

Hi to all ladies on here :) 
Thought I'd introduce myself properly, I'm Abby, 16, still with my OH and looking forward to our LO :)


----------



## -Linn-

Good morning how is everybody? 

I'm feeling sooooo sick and tired today! Didn't sleep much last night... I already can't wait to go to sleep tonight! And then it's my scan in the morning... I'm getting a bit nervous now!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning all xx
You will be fine Linn, you already have seen your bean, it will just be lovely to see it bigger xxxx
What time are the scan's today then?
Cj is at 8pm our time i think?
Lili?? Is it 2.30???
angel_baby???
I have such a bad memory!!!!

Looking forward to seeing all the scan pics today xx

I feel ok today.................fingers crossed it stays like this xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili is at 4pm... so long for her to wait still! 

I know it will be fine Emma but I'm still a little bit nervous! Glad you are feeling ok Emma... I'm getting better too and now just cooking some breakfast! Hmmmmhhh I can smell it now :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Arn't we always nervous about our babies hey? I will be the sam on Thurs xxx
Last night was the first night in a long time that i actually was able to have a proper conversation with OH!! Just been feeling so bad in the evenings, feel so guilty. xx
I have just had a couple of crumpets ...................Mmmmmm yum x


----------



## -Linn-

mhhhmmm I had fried breakfast today... soon off to go shopping I hope, I'm waiting for this stupid delivery that was already meant to be here on Saturday!


----------



## lili24

Hey girls, I think we'll always be nervous before a scan. I feel really sick today but I think it's nerves more than anything, and it will get worse as 4pm gets closer. 
I was gonna use my doppler before I go but decided not to. Waiting in the hospital is the worst listening for your name to get called lol. And I'm not gonna be able to get a full bladder again cos I keep throwing up xx


----------



## -Linn-

ah I'm feeling sick today as well... just had breakfast and now wish I didnt! Try having ice cold drinks! Hope you will feel better soon xxx :hugs2:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Lili...................the waiting game!!! Horrid xx
I tried my doppler again last night and heard nothing!! Hubby was gutted as he hasn't heard it yet..........the girls have though xx
Sorry you girls are still feeling crap.............you are not alone. I have had 24 hrs of no nausea, but it started again half an hr ago............boo hoo xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

it's so annoying isnt it? I'm sooo tired as well I got so much to do but all I wanna do is rest, I can't even lie down for a sleep as I'm still waiting for a delivery! I hate these delivery people they are always bloody late!


----------



## emmadrumm77

If i were you i would just have a lie down!! If the delivery people wake you then so be it, but even a cat nap sometimes is better that nothing hun xxx
Just reassured myself with Doppler as couldn't hear it last night and found it within 10 seconds!! Roll on Thurs so i can see you my little bean!! xx


----------



## -Linn-

unbelievable I just called them up to ask when they were coming and the women said tomorrow! can you believe it? on saturday she rang and told me it would now be monday... aaaahhh I will never get my parcel. will lie down soon when DD goes down and then later I will go to tescos and next when OH gets home!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Good for you!! I hate waiting for deliveries!!
Going to have chicken and mushroom pasta for lunch xx

Lili.............not long now hun xxx 2.5hrs xxxxxxxx
Am nervous for you as well!! Feel quite protective of my internet family xx


----------



## -Linn-

ahh dont like mushrooms, chicken and mash for me!


----------



## lili24

I am too nervous to eat or drink lol. Oh I hope everything is ok! 
I'll be fine Emma  I hope they aren't running TOO late though cos it's not nice waiting. OH is coming to pick me up at 3.15 and we are going in my car cos all other cars make me feel sicker, lol. I might drive to keep me occupied actually. 
I'll text ya xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

ah Lili almost off to the scan now, I will be waiting for your text! Hate it when they make you wait... esp cause I have to go mega early to even just get a car parking space at the hospital... 

emma now guess what? I went to sleep and 5 minutes later knock knock the delivery turned up.. DD loooved her new boots but I so hope she will go back to sleep now! Was a mission to get her to take those boots off lol... later getting her a matching coat and some trousers :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh bless her xx
Lili is now off!! she must be so nervous and excited x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good morning ladies!

Lili if you read this, 30 minutes to your scheduled time for scan, thinking of you!!! :hugs:
I was naughty, I decided to pull the "I personally know the cytogenetics lab director so I'm going to call her because I'm going nuts" card. They are hybridizing my CVS as we speak and it will be read tomorrow morning... ARGHHHHHHH I'M GOING CRAZY!!!

I'm really self-conscious now because I'm starting to show, and I haven't been able to tell anyone because of these results that are taking bloody long. My family and friends don't know, and I'm getting tired of hiding the info and trying to dress to hide my mini-bump...
Sigh.... At least I get to see baby again this afternoon, which may not be a good thing as I'm getting more and more attached :cry:

Emma, that's precisely how my MS started going away, it would leave for 24 hours, come back, leave for 36 hours, come back and then it was gone. You're on the right track!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well, back to work I go to get my mind off things...

CJ


----------



## Mizze

CJ just wanted to say hi and :hugs: for tomorrow.

Mizze


----------



## -Linn-

ahhh Im so tired its not nice anymore, I hope I can sleep tonight! She went back to sleep though thank god! 

CJ now you won't have to hide it much longer, you saw my bump, I bet people just think I ate too much! Noone asked me if I was pregnant yet! I'm sure the results willl come back fine xxx :hugs:


----------



## emmadrumm77

CJ well done for chasing your results!! Am looking forward to hearing to sing with joy tomorrow xx
I soooooooooooo hope my MS is going and i can start to feel normal again, it is such a shame that the best contaception in the world in actually being pregnant!!!! My poor DH has been neglected xx

Right must go and pick DD up from school as she has just had her after school dance class xx They are dancing to Michael Jacson "thriller" at the moment!!! It is so funny seeing her do the thriller dance...................at 5yrs!!!


----------



## -Linn-

ah sounds nice Emma.. I wish my MS was gone I feel worse than ever today and last night I felt sick all night!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mizze said:


> CJ just wanted to say hi and :hugs: for tomorrow.
> 
> Mizze

Thank you so much Mizze :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> ah sounds nice Emma.. I wish my MS was gone I feel worse than ever today and last night I felt sick all night!

Oh no, sorry to hear that you're still sick :hugs:
Thinking of you!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili has had her scan by now??? Come on young lady xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Just heard from another thread, Walkerscrisps scan went well and she is having twins xx
So congratulations to you!! 16yr old with twins...........i would have been terrified to have found that out xxxx Am so pleased that you are over the moon about it all xx


----------



## walkerscrisps

emmadrumm77 said:


> Just heard from another thread, Walkerscrisps scan went well and she is having twins xx
> So congratulations to you!! 16yr old with twins...........i would have been terrified to have found that out xxxx Am so pleased that you are over the moon about it all xx

Thanks :) I'm a little terrified, lol, but it'll be amazing once they're here and keeping me awake for months on end, lol. :cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

WE are all here together to support eachother!! So don't be scared x
Is OH happy?

Lili had her scan and said Quote "it was fab". YEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAA!!!!
Looking forward to seeing the pictures Lili and Walkerscrisps xxxx


----------



## walkerscrisps

Oooh, will go downstairs and scan it onto the pc now! If not will take a pic and upload it!! Probably take me about an hour but it'll be up soon :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

excellent, am looking forward to it x


----------



## lili24

All I can do is smile right now!! My piccies are not so good cos baby was sitting upright on his legs, we woke him up and then he was moving too much to get a better pic, but I'll add to facebook for you to see. 

I don't think I can wait til tomorrow to tell people, I think I'll have to do it tonight :o


----------



## lili24

Emma can you change me to the 1st June  

CJ I am finding it impossible to send you a text! Hope u read that my scan was good on here. Good luck for yours! Not long! Xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I am putting my scan pics on FB straight after my scan!! But then again all the important people know anyway, as i couldn't keep it to myself!! Told most people at 8wks xxx
Am looking forward to seeing your bean lili xx


----------



## walkerscrisps

got my scan pics and a pic of mini bump...how do i upload?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

lili24 said:


> Emma can you change me to the 1st June
> 
> CJ I am finding it impossible to send you a text! Hope u read that my scan was good on here. Good luck for yours! Not long! Xxx

YAYYYYY so happy for you!!!! I had a feeling I couldn't receive international texts :-( I do get emails on my BBerry which is the same to me, so I'll send you my personal email address via PM (to Linn and Emma too!) 

And lucky you, you've been bumped up a few days?

Getting nervous for this afternoon, heading over in 1 hour...


----------



## Mariaa

Hi! im due 15th x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mariaa said:


> Hi! im due 15th x

Welcome Mariaa!!


----------



## walkerscrisps

My bump!!
https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz245/cheese1_bucket/Photo0073.jpg

My babies!!
https://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz245/cheese1_bucket/scan.jpg


(Hope this works!)


----------



## walkerscrisps

oh my god it actually worked, lol! Couldn't work out how to use scanner so not a very good pic of the scan :( but you can see them!! :cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wow..................2 perfect little beans xxx Lovely xx

CJ am thinking of you hun xx

Welcome Mariaa, have added you xx


----------



## -Linn-

Lili I am so happy! How long did your scan last for? So sorry I didnt take my phone shopping with me, was thinking of you all the time and when I got back immediately checked my phone! I bought such cute clothes for Olivia today :) And lots of nice food at Tesco... went a bit OTT, had lovely chinese for dinner and now feeling so sick again lol 

I hope I will have some nice pix to show you tomorrow! 

xxxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Lili have you put the pics on FB yet?? Are you putting 1 on here?
13hrs Linn xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, hope you are all well.

Please can you have a look at my swine flu thread and let me know what you think.

Ta xx


----------



## -Linn-

Ahhh Emma I won't be able to sleep all night! xxx

Will have a look Mrs G, just gotta put my daughter down to sleep! xxx


----------



## Kailm

Hey Linn...So tomorrows the big day! Will be thinking of you! x


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks hun, luckily my scan is at 8:50 am so no waiting all day! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Right am going to bed guys.
Linn text me hun when you get out!! Sending you lots of love xx
Look forward to seeing the pics tomorrow xx


----------



## -Linn-

I will text you Emma and Lili :) Good night everybody.. off to bed now! xxx


----------



## lili24

It lasted about 20 mins I think Linn, they did nuchal measurement but don't tell you unless there's a problem. I don't think it was as in depth as some hospitals do. Baby was sitting upright on his legs which made it hard to look at some things, I went for a walk and he moved slightly, but pictures aren't that good.

I haven't put my new one on yet Emma I've been at my mums all night but I made my older one public so it's finally out in the open lol. 

Thinking of u linn xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone! I know most of you are gone to bed, this is the first moment I've had to write... The scan went well, lasted about 20 minutes (started 30 minutes late) then I had to wait 1.5 hours for my first trimester screening blood tests. Got home almost 2 hours later than normal and just finished eating dinner and getting ready for tomorrow!

Baby is now plotting at 8 weeks 4 days, placing my due date June 3rd. This was also my official dating scan. Sorry to ask Emma, but can you update that? Thank you :flower:

And here is the new picture I got today. I'll have to start a scrapbook soon, I have 4 now!

My FB won't open, I was going to message you Lili, Emma and Linn with my update but I'll have to rely on this thread! Linn, will be thinking of you when I get up to go to the loo at 3:30 AM! So excited for your scan tomorrow, please update us as soon as you can! I'm so sad I can't get texts :cry:

AND I should have my results by tomorrow morning, will let you know... (fingers crossed) ONE MORE SLEEP!!!

OK, I need to go to bed, interesting how sitting and waiting around for scan/bloods is SOOOO exhausting.

:hugs: to everyone, and so cute your picture walkerscrisps! Still can't believe you're having twins, that is HUGE!!! :happydance:

CJ
 



Attached Files:







12weeks4days.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lili, forgot to mention, congrats on going official on Facebook!!! Had the time to notice that before it crashed and won't let me open it anymore :flower:


----------



## lili24

Insomnia!!!

What an amazing pic CJ your baby was much more cooperative than mine, lol. I can't believe we would have the same due date!! 
Mines changed but I don't know if i'm convinced by it cos it means I got a strong hpt at 7dpo... But baby must be growing well!
Booking my gender scan tomorrow :) 
Good luck for your results, will be waiting for an update! Xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Morning all.............Just heard from Linn and her scan went really well xx:happydance:
CJ that picture is soooooooo clear!! Am loving it xxx
Congratulations on making it public Lili, must be such a great feeling xx


----------



## -Linn-

Hey everybody! 

Thanks Emma for updating! I'm finally home now, they made me wait for 40 minutes to have my bloods done. The scan lasted 15 minutes, baby was very cooperative, was lying on its back just kicking its legs and waving. I got 3 great pix, but I can't scan them so will take pictures of them with my camera and put them on Facebook very soon, just gotta eat now... starving!!! I'm now due 6th of June instead of 5th.... it was funny she said we won't change the date but then she did anyway :) But thats ok I only lost a day!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Am looking forward to seeing the pics.

Now got to day DD for her swimming lesson x


----------



## -Linn-

I have uploaded the pix on facebook if you want to have a look... I can add anyone who is not on my facebook yet! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Will have a look in a moment hun xxxxx Yippee xxxx

CJ i know it is still very early for you, but i am thinking about you and your results today xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I'm thinking of CJ too... can't wait to hear everything is fine and she will know the sex.... :)


----------



## lili24

I'm also thinking of CJ! It's going to be good news :) 

Look at my shiny new sig, I can't believe I'm 13 weeks :o


----------



## -Linn-

ah congrats hun on 13 weeks! I lost one day but it so doesnt matter, I'm still on:cloud9: after seeing my baby... it was sleeping again lol but soon woke up and we saw it kicking and waving but lying on its back so she got the NT measurement straight away and just let us look for some more she even showed us the hands! Can't believe everything is already there... we would have been out within 5 minutes but the sonographer was fab! 

We both got our 20 week scans on the same day :) 

It's 7.15 in Canada now wondering when she might have the results! She was already on Facebook a little while ago!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooooh am nervous for her!!!

Congratulations on 13 weeks lili xxx I feel soooooooo far behind, but it's not really xx

So happy your scan went well Linn.........2 more days for me xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No news yet, it's 9:30... Should I trouble the lab director again?? I'm going crazy...

Lili, congrats on 13 weeks, how exciting!!!


----------



## -Linn-

yeah CJ you should trouble him again! I thought you would get them first thing in the morning, was already getting worried here! If its 9.30 then you are only 5 hrs behind not 6 :) 

I'm so curious to hear what you are having! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yep, it's 5 hours difference to the UK, 6 hours to Europe...
So happy your scan went well yesterday Linn :hugs:
OK, big breath, am calling now!


----------



## -Linn-

Ahhh so exciting! Thanks CJ it was amazing... did you see the pix? I hope to see yours from yesterday soon too! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> Ahhh so exciting! Thanks CJ it was amazing... did you see the pix? I hope to see yours from yesterday soon too! xxx

ARGHHHH, won't be ready til this afternoon :cry:
I think she's getting annoyed with me for calling, all the while trying to sound friendly.
Yes, I managed to sneak a quick look at your pics before I left for work, sooooo cute! Mine is on page 104, it makes me feel better to look at it...


----------



## lili24

Good luck CJ xxx


----------



## -Linn-

OMG did I miss yours.. or maybe i just forgot, will look now! ahhh so how many more hrs til we can expect the results? xxx


----------



## -Linn-

ah your pic is cute, must have missed it! xxx


----------



## Mizze

Junebug_CJ said:


> ARGHHHH, won't be ready til this afternoon :cry:
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Oh no, have been thinking about you all day.
> Am off now but will pop back in later
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Mizze xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh CJ you must be sooooooooooo nervous?? Have you bitten every nail off your fingers??
When are you going to ring them again?? I can't believe they are making you hang on!! so unfair babe xxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DRUM ROLL: no trisomy detected on the FISH, and it's a GIRL!!!!!
Phew, I feel like everything is falling into place  Now I can tell people!!!!
Thank you so much for all your support I would have gone crazy in the last few days :hugs:
Now off to tell my work colleagues! (but not the sex, that's OUR secret, i.e. all of you, me and DH!)
CJ


----------



## newmummytobe

hello, i hope i am not too late to join in but please could you put me on for 9 june. thanks and happy pregnancies everyone due in june 2010! xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Ah CJ I'm so glad! and it's a girl :happydance::pink:

are you gonna tell your family tonight? 

I'm so happy! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

*WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO*
Well done CJ!!! I have just burst into tears.............am soooooo pleased for you!!
You will now be able to enjoy your journey with a beautiful baby girl to add to your family :pink::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I want to dance around the room with joy xxxxx:yipee::yipee:

:hug::hug:


----------



## lili24

Oh this is absolutely amazing news! Wow.. Congratulations CJ and hubby on your perfect baby girl xxxx


----------



## Trinity42

just got back from dr visit baby heartrate was 120 which is odd becasue that was also my heartrate... scares me a little bit:cry:


----------



## Mizze

Oh CJ - thats brilliant news

Congratulations on your girl. :hugs:


Mizze


----------



## emmadrumm77

Trinity42 said:


> just got back from dr visit baby heartrate was 120 which is odd becasue that was also my heartrate... scares me a little bit:cry:

It sounds as though they heard your side of the placenta and not the baby?? That has happened to me before, and is usually because the baby is hiding xx
Did you ask if this was normal?? 120 is a bit high for you, unless you ran there xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thank you so much for all your kind words! Emma, I go from crying with relief to laughing, can't seem to make up my mind :haha:

I'm so excited, can't stop smiling and giggling like a school girl :cloud9:

Yes, we'll call our families tonight, then I will post on Facebook and add my album of pictures.

I'm still in shock, can't believe I can enjoy now... So relieved...

DH was soooo happy, he's wanted a girl all along! Wow, she'll be spoiled!!!

:happydance::baby::happydance:

OK, lunch now before my stomach auto-digests!!!

Will be back on after I eat,
:hugs: to my wonderful bump buddies and ladies on this forum!!!


----------



## E&L's mummy

WOOOHOOOOOOO CJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! totally knew all would be well hun. 
Lilli and Linn congrats for you two too. sooo hapy for all of you.

On a personal note just found out a friend who was 2 weeks ahead of me has had emergency scna and lost her little one. :angel: she is having such a shit time at the moment. Little boy is seriously ill aswell. i feel for her sooo much and there is nothing i can do. life sucks sometimes. if you pray or anything like that can you lovely ladies just send some good vibes in to the universe for her please. 

hope you are all feeling ok. gonna be quite tonight but will checkin tomorrow and see how you are all doin xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

ahhh CJ i am still celebrating... I'm so happy! I want a girl too but at least I can buy that outfit now for one of us! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn, you were right about the sex, and so was DH!
I was trying to convince myself it would be a boy so that I wouldn't have gender disappointment, as I've always felt I'd have a girl as my first child. I'm really really tickled pink!!!

We've hired a contractor to help us upgrade our little house, finish the nursery and add a bathroom in the basement (as we only have one on the second floor). It'll cost us $10000 for everything (approximately 5700 pounds), now I'm all excited for him to get started!!! This will help resell it, as it is too small and we'll be moving closer to Toronto during my mat leave so that I don't have to travel 2.5 hours per day...


----------



## emmadrumm77

Blimey CJ that sound cheap? For a nursery and bathroom?? Wow xx

Roll on Thursday now, have never seen my bean yet, and just am soooooo excited xx


----------



## -Linn-

thats sounds cheap CJ! Can't wait to see the pix! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know, I was amazed with the price! He'll also carpet our stairs to the basement, repaint all three bedrooms, redo the closets in our bedroom and office/guest room, paint the hall, and dry-wall the storage area in the basement: this is also included in the price. I was impressed, to say the least!

Now I want to start working on nursery ideas  

Oh my goodness Emma, I didn't realize you hadn't seen baby yet!!! Yikes, I'd be tingling with excitement in your shoes! I'm so excited for you!!!

Linn, did you go public yet on Facebook? I can't access it from work, constant source of frustration for me!

How is your nausea/sickness doing ladies?


----------



## debgreasby

Glad to hear you have had good news CJ, been looking for your update!!!


----------



## sweetniss113

Hi ladies I have been away for a while. I see a new list was started while I was gone lol took me forever to catch up only read a few pages per day. Anyway I had my 2nd scan today at noon my time its nearly 2 now so I wanted to share piccies and ask to please be added to the new list EDD June 11th. altho baby measured big at 12+2 only 4 days off. HB was 152 BPM and s/he was moving well.
 



Attached Files:







001 - Copy.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









002 - Copy.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I am not really public on Facebook cause my SIL is on there and we didnt tell them yet, wanted to tell them in person but everybody else knows, I just added them to that album with all the pix in... you can comment on the pix or even write something on my wall she wouldnt see it! Ahhh I can't wait to hear what your family said... unfortunetely we cant chat in the evenings cause I gotta sleep then when its evening for you :( but maybe at the weekend! I'm so jealous of your pink ticker... OH told DD at the scan today that that was her little sister so I hope he won't be disappointed lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Linn: Awwwww, so sweet! I'm sure he'll still be happy if it's a boy :hugs:
I know, evening chats are out of the question, and no chatting on FB during day because I have no access at work :nope: That leaves us only weekends!

OK, I'll just make comments in your album then! When will you tell your SIL? We can't tell anyone in our family in person (unless we want to wait another month, which we don't want!) so the phone it is! Can't wait to tell them tonight after the gym!!!

Good night to all of you heading to bed :hugs: I'm off to the gym now to burn off some of my extra energy due to excitment!


----------



## -Linn-

will probably go round there tomorrow she lives 10 minutes from here but hardly ever see them lol... shes so busy all the time and in the evenings we don't normally go out but I was shopping again tonight lol... bought such cute clothes for DD and some nice food, I decided I'm eating all healthy food again! Everything still makes me sick I nearly threw up in the supermarket today so I might as well have healthy stuff! I hope I can sleep tonight, no more excitement for a while :) He will be happy if its a boy but I think it's another girl he wants and me too... I feel bad for saying that I won't love the baby any less if its a boy but somehow I would love get all those pink clothes out again! Enjoy your time at the gym I'm still much too tired for that :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Night night lovely ladies xxx
CJ i know, never seen my bean yet..............my DH keeps saying i am making it up, as he still hasn't heard the hb from my doppler!! (jokingly obviously). Just can not find it in the evenings xx


----------



## -Linn-

awww Emma it will be fab to see your baby only 2 more sleeps... good night hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Ifeelsick

Ahhh CJ that is fab fab fab news, congratulations! :happydance:

And congrats to Linn, Lili and walkerscrisps on the scan results! Hope I haven't missed anyone, I just skimmed through all the posts I've missed since thw weekend :wacko:

Had first appointment with mw today but all she did was ask health questions. Apparently bloods are done at same time as scan now so noone has actually confirmed that I definietly am pregnant! Although there's no doubt as I have the whole host of symptoms! Can't wait til scan on 11th.


----------



## -Linn-

Ifeelsick it is normal for them not to confirm your pregnancy, if you had a positive HPT and AF didn't show you are... your nick says it all. The bloods that they do at the hospital are not to determine wether you are pregnant anyway... I'm sure you will see a happy baby bouncing around in there when you for your scan, it will be amazing!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I had my bloods at 8weeks at my first mw appointment. I think all hospital and GP policies are different xx
Right time to get DD to school x


----------



## TashTash

Congrats CJ!! Thats team pink for you and team blue for me :) 

Hope all you girls are well?

Were busy opening a new day nursery here and i done far too much yesterday so spent all night with a sore back and tired :( and to top it off we had friends round for a take away.......i spent the night laying on the sofa trying not to inhale the smell of the pizza!

Got a busy day this morning, starting with managing a nursery - well hiding in the office for a few hours lol which luckily had internet access. Then its lunch with DH and then a busy couple of hours in the office .............and then a house inspection for someone registering as a childminder!! makes me tired even thinking about it! Tonight i have to pack as tomorrow im off to an over night childcare conference! roll on the weekend!! 

x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

TashTash that is making me exhausted just reading what you are up to xx
1 more sleep for me.............BRING IT ON xxxx


----------



## nickyg

I had my first MW appointment on Monday, she was lovely and tried to take my bloods, but my blood was just too slow to come out so I have to see the blood chap at the surgery to get them taken. 

Is everyone having a combined scan and bloods at 12 weeks for the chromosome checks? The place I'm having my 12w scan on Saturday only does the scan stats and not bloods, so I might have to have another scan and bloods done at the NHS hospital so that they can see the combined result. If my scan and stats are fine on Sat do I really need the combined test as well?

Made it to 11w today!! Yeah!


----------



## -Linn-

Sorry Nicky I guess thats up to you wether you want to have the combined test done or not, I would say it doesn't make much sense to have the NT scan done without the bloods! I had my NT scan only to have a longer peak at baby so up to you really! I bet you can't wait for your scan now, I had mine yesterday and it was fab :) 

Emma only one more sleep... it will go so fast now, what time is it tomorrow? You must text me when you are done!!! I'm sooo excited for you :hugs:

I have been cleaning all morning and you can't even see it.. so depressing, but my own fault for neglecting it I guess... gonna keep on going now, wanna bake some cookies this afternoon! xxx


----------



## ProudMum

im the 15th july apparently


----------



## lili24

Yayyy Emma, it's come around fast now!  

I got my results from the Dr and I dont have any infection 

My appetite has completely gone, I don't feel like anything but I'm starving, what to have for din dins? Hmmmmmm x


----------



## -Linn-

hmmm I just had my dinner baguette with tescos finest honey roast ham and some hard boiled eggs! hmmmmm :)

how are you Lili, still feeling sick? I still feel sick all night :(


----------



## djt

could you add me please due he 27th of go 4 my scan on the 10th decmeber so ill let you no if it changes tar


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thatnks girls!! I know it has finally come............1 sleep and then the day has arrived xxx:happydance::happydance:
The scan is at 2.20, and i will text you (Linn & Lili) when i come out xx

I feel a bit better today, so fingers crossed it stays that way?? Probably not!!:wacko:

Back to the other question on bloods and scans. I had my blood taken with the mw at 8 weeks and now i have my scan at 12, but will just be the scan nothing else xx

Hmmmmm what to eat tonight? I really should have made something because i know i will fel awful later!! But no time as now got to go and get DD from school xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

List updated xx
ProudMum welcome to the site,(page 109) but you said you are a July baby??? This is June babies hun. Not that you are not welcome at all, just didn't know if you had noticed hun xxx lol xxxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

anyone else feel like an emotional wreck today????

friend lost baby yesterday, another friends SIL found dead, thought id lost DD1 on way to school this morning..............im fighting back tears and i have no idea why. i feel such an idiot. sorry ladies but have no one to talk to here. all i need is a hug and a good cry and i cant figure out whats the matter with me.


----------



## debgreasby

Oh E&L... hugs for you!!

Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I know what you mean, my nausea just kicked in and I feel so horrible was gonna bake and cook this afternoon and now I don't wanna do anything other than going to sleep... I thought it gets better after 12 weeks :cry: 

:hugs: E&L's mummy xxx


----------



## lili24

Well I feel a lot better during the days but my problem now is I never feel like any food :( I get hungry but nothing I feel like, but I know I have to eat something!

At night it really gets bad, feel bad on my OH cos I am so boring at night I just want to go to sleep.

When will it get better? I thought 12 weeks too lol x


----------



## -Linn-

Ah Lili I don't know, I feel so bad every afternoon and at night too! I could go to bed now!! But I can still eat just feel really sick afterwards. Am having pasta with tomato and mascarpone sauce with garlic bread and salad later... it doesn't take any effort! xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh E&L's Mummy, I've had days like that too since being pregnant (definitely more than normal!!!) :hugs: Things will get better, take it one day at a time... So sad though what your friends are going through :cry:

So we've finally started sharing our news! Have told our parents, 2 sibs out of 3 on his side, and have not been able to reach my 3 sisters yet. It's driving me nuts! We've already told a few good friends as well. When you see my photo album published on FB you'll know we've spoken to everyone!

My mom was so excited, this is her first grandchild. She was prying to find out the sex, using the excuse "Well I won't know what colours to knit with unless you tell me". We laughed and said nice try, just go with gender neutral colours for now. So funny! This is his mom's 4th grandchild, but she was still excited!

I feel great today! Will start taking weekly bump pics on Saturdays, I feel like I really popped since yesterday...

Emma, Lili and Linn, I really hope that the darn MS leaves you soon! Lili, don't know how you can't eat despite having an appetite, I want to eat absolutely everything in sight :dohh: Emma, one more sleep! Please please please send me an email too when you're done!!! :flower:

Managed to not gain any new weight by finally eating fruits and veggies again, so far I'm at 7.5 lbs total gain, stable for the last 2 weeks. According to my doctor, I've already gained what a 15 week pregnant woman should gain, yikes!!!

OK, back to work, will check back again later, :hugs: to everyone!!!
CJ


----------



## Delilah

Hi all I have my scan tomorrow at 11+1, I'm really praying for a good outcome - I still dont have any pg symptoms apart from sore boobs but mw on Monday said that is ok everyone is different and not to worry. 

Are any of you showing yet? I am wondering when it is normal to begin to show if everything goes well.


----------



## sweetniss113

Hey girls did no one notice my post with scan pics on page 108?:wacko: 
anyway I'm back online after a modem meltdown so I would like to be added to the list due June 11th. I was gone for about 2 or 3 weeks but I am back with a brand new modem (the old one was 8 years old) so I should be able to stay around this time lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck tomorrow Delilah!!! My symptoms essentially became non-existant around 10 weeks, apart from the sore boobs which improved but still hurt now. I was also worried about the lack of symptoms, but my 12 week ultrasound on Monday was perfect!!! I starting having a mini-bump when I hit 12 weeks last Saturday. Now I seem so much more aware of it!


----------



## emmadrumm77

hello all xx

sweetniss113 I am soooooo sorry i missed the scan pics!! They are adourable hun xxx

E&L i am so sorry you are going through a hard time at the moment, but it is so normal for hormones to get the better of you when you are pregnant. sending you big :hugs:

CJ you must be so pleased to finally "let the cat out the bag" as they say xxx I hope you manage to tell the rest of the family soon xx

Delilah....we both have our scans tomorrow.........Yippee xxxx I really wouldn't worry about having no ms, this is the first time i have experienced it!! And this is my 3rd pregnancy!! xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

CJ so pleased your parents were happy! Hope you can reach your sisters soon and will also get positive reactions from them :winkwink:

ah I didnt see you published an album have to look now, can't wait to see the weekly bump pix, I dont dare taking anymore I look like I'm 5 months today, my bump popped last night in asdas had to unbutton and unzip my trousers under my coat when I was shopping.... just like that it happened lol...! I don't know how much weight I put on at all, got no scales and decided not to worry about it! Also on fruit and veg again I feel sick anyhow! 

Delilah I'm sure you will be fine, you're probably just one of those lucky women that don't have any symptoms! With my first I felt sick constantly and I was still worried that there was nothing in there and I was worried about baby yesterday before my scan too! 

Sweetnis sorry really missed your pix, really cute! I was just so worried about my own scan I missed CJ's too!


----------



## -Linn-

CJ I can't read sorry, you haven't published the album on Facebook yet :dohh: :dohh: I better get back to my housework now!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

sweetniss113 said:


> Hey girls did no one notice my post with scan pics on page 108?:wacko:
> anyway I'm back online after a modem meltdown so I would like to be added to the list due June 11th. I was gone for about 2 or 3 weeks but I am back with a brand new modem (the old one was 8 years old) so I should be able to stay around this time lol

Oh my goodness, soooooo sorry I missed it! Completely side-swiped by my reassuring results yesterday :blush:

Your pics are adorable!!! Isn't it amazing to see our babies on screen, moving around? I don't know how I'll wait for my 18-20 week scan now, sooooo impatient!

Sorry again... :hugs:


----------



## SamGames23

If everything is correct, June 13th is my EDD


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> CJ I can't read sorry, you haven't published the album on Facebook yet :dohh: :dohh: I better get back to my housework now!

LOLLL no problem :haha:


----------



## -Linn-

yeah I only figured that out when I checked your profile and couldnt fine them :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

-Linn- said:


> yeah I only figured that out when I checked your profile and couldnt fine them :dohh:

LOLLLLLL you're too cute! :flower:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Welcome SamGames23 to the june babies xxx There are alot of fantastic ladies on here xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I know this is probably not the place and i know that some of you already know, but walkerscrisps lost her twins late last night and i just feel that we have all got so close that some of you may have wanted to know.:cry:
So i just wanted to say that i am thinking of you and your 2 angels hun xx
:angel::angel: xxx


----------



## Ifeelsick

Oh no, that's such sad news :cry: 

Not sure what to say really, but sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## ELSMUM

Hi everybody

Did introduce myself a few weeks ago but felt not ready to join in untill I new everything was okay. Well had scan today and everything is good EDD 7th June (will update ticker shortly). 

hope everyone has happy and healthy nine months(well six months that are left now)


----------



## -Linn-

Emma I read it and wanted to post something similar! thinking of you RIP little angels :hugs: 

hi ELSMUM :wave:

I was in the kitchen cooking and baking for the last 2,5 hrs and I got 2 tins full of biscuits and had lovely dinner which I enjoyed and didnt even make me feel sick :)


----------



## sweetniss113

No worries Just thought every one would like to see my pix I am not far behind most of you ladies. and I will be getting more scans than alot of you. living in FL. I will get them more often than some of you. and being higher risk I get them more than most anyway probably monthly from now til 28 weeks and then more often. so I will be posting more in about 4 weeks don't have the date yet. but I see the Doc again on the 3rd so I should know more then.


does any one else do crafts? I am making a few blankets for baby my MIL seems to think its too early but I told her my girls have dolls that can use them. 

I am also hungry all the time and eat all day it seems like but have lost weight but my doc says its fine as I am a big girl to start out with and don't want me gaining any more than 15lbs.


----------



## sweetniss113

Oh I have a facebook account but don't know much about it (I know I am behind the times) but I would have no idea how to add anyone or how you could add me. I don't do updates on it either. most of my family don't even use a computer so I don't see the need for it, I just play some of the games there.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK I went public on Facebook! How do I join the June due date page?

Sweetniss113, I do crafts: knitting, sewing, needlework, mosaic, soap making, etc... I'm trying to finish my sweater before I start baby stuff, but now I'm getting more and more excited!!! And no, not too early for crafts  My mom started knitting today, we just told everyone yesterday and today!

Emma and Delilah, GOOD LUCK tomorrow! Will be thinking of you :hugs:

Bed time for me, have been on phone non-stop since I got home from work, sharing our news... Linn, that's wonderful, you seem to be growing out of the nausea/sickness!!!!


----------



## lili24

emmadrumm77 said:


> I know this is probably not the place and i know that some of you already know, but walkerscrisps lost her twins late last night and i just feel that we have all got so close that some of you may have wanted to know.:cry:
> So i just wanted to say that i am thinking of you and your 2 angels hun xx
> :angel::angel: xxx

I feel sick that that whole story was a lie! Why does this forum attract such weirdos!

Anyway morning ladies, big day for you Emma hun. Text me :cloud9:

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

lili24 said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> I know this is probably not the place and i know that some of you already know, but walkerscrisps lost her twins late last night and i just feel that we have all got so close that some of you may have wanted to know.:cry:
> So i just wanted to say that i am thinking of you and your 2 angels hun xx
> :angel::angel: xxx
> 
> I feel sick that that whole story was a lie! Why does this forum attract such weirdos!
> 
> Anyway morning ladies, big day for you Emma hun. Text me :cloud9:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

?!?!?!?!!?!?!? WHAT?!?!?!!?!? im so behind on whats going on. 

thank you for your hugs ladies i need them. just put up thread in first tri about my end to yesterday. the further this pregnancy gets the more im thinking team blue. totally different to my pregnancies with the girls. lol


----------



## Tara123006

lili24 said:


> emmadrumm77 said:
> 
> 
> I know this is probably not the place and i know that some of you already know, but walkerscrisps lost her twins late last night and i just feel that we have all got so close that some of you may have wanted to know.:cry:
> So i just wanted to say that i am thinking of you and your 2 angels hun xx
> :angel::angel: xxx
> 
> I feel sick that that whole story was a lie! Why does this forum attract such weirdos!
> 
> Anyway morning ladies, big day for you Emma hun. Text me :cloud9:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

it was a lie?? huh?

i would also like to know how to join the june due date group on fb!


----------



## -Linn-

Morning all :) 

CJ to join the group you have PM MsTwilight! She will add you to the group... So happy to see you went public on Facebook! 

Ahhhh I can't believe it was a lie with walkerscrips..... is there a link or something? 

I just got downstairs after still having cuddles in bed with DD and I feel sooooo sick, made her breakfast but what am I gonna have? My nausea seems to be getting worse again, I felt sick the minute I opened my eyes this morning :( 

I got looooaaads to do and hope to feel better soon! 

Emmma I'm so excited today is the big day :happydance: 

I just realised I'm back at the hospital to see a consultant next week! Wish it was another scan can't wait til 18th January :(


----------



## Mizze

-Linn- said:


> Morning all :)
> 
> 
> Ahhhh I can't believe it was a lie with walkerscrips..... is there a link or something?
> 
> :(

Eh? What happened? - the thread seems to have gone - presumably the mods pulled it.

Oh dear, why message boards like this attract people intent on causing distress I dont know. It was the same on a pre-wedding forum I was on 99% of the ladies there were lovely but now and again you would get a troll which left everyone feeling a bit bruised. :growlmad:

Anyway to all the new ladies welcome

Linn, poor you. I hope you feel better soon - my ms seems to be calming down but my Mum said her's reappeared at intervals throughout her pregnancies so im not relaxing yet! 

Mizze xx


----------



## Kacie

Hi everyone.. can't belive I keep getting so behind with this thread.. first things first though... congratulations CJ on the wonderful news of a happy & healthy little girl :dance: I am just so happy for you :flower:

congratulations all newbies to the thread, and welcome :wave:

and loving all the scan pics!!... not so much lovin the ms that is still going around... I hope it fades soon for you guys.. I am still getting a little in the mornings and evenings but not enough to be a problem so I'm lucky there I guess.

and OMG! Walkerscrisps? :huh: Why would someone make up such a lie?? I'm glad the moderators found out and pulled it rather than letting it be a cloud over first tri.


Okies so I was just passing through and wanted to say....

:plane:Here begins the 7 day countdown to my scan:plane:

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :happydance::kiss::cloud9::mamafy:

I heart heart beat again yesterday with my doppler and have recorded it onto my phne now so I can play it back whenever I want lol... I worked it out to be about 167 BPM which I thought was quite good.

Have a lovely day everyone :wave:
:mamafy:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ok OK am totally confused about walkerscrisps now!! how did anyone find out it was a lie?? That is sick if it was!!
Linn am sorry your sickness is raging again hun xxxx Mine is bad but not as bad as it has been xx
Looking forward to my scan today :happydance::happydance:
Also a friend had a baby 2 days ago at 3lb 13oz and i am going to give it a cuddle.........:hugs:.YEAH xx
LIli thatnks for your PM............put a big smile on my face xx
CJ am now going on FB to check out your public announcement xxx
Hubby.............the plonker put on his page this morning that he is going for the scan today!!! Cat out the bag i think!! What an idiot........love him though xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

GOOD LUCK Emma!!!!
Can't seem to find MsTwilight on the members' list... Help?
Yup, up since 4 AM with insomnia again :-(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Its mrs Twilight
https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=40404


----------



## Junebug_CJ

emmadrumm77 said:


> Its mrs Twilight
> https://www.babyandbump.com/member.php?u=40404

Ah thank you!!
And LOL about hubby, that's so cute! (I hope you don't mind too much!)


----------



## -Linn-

sorry CJ thought she was Ms she hasn't posted much so I got that wrong! 

Mizze thank you, just having a sandwich and its getting a bit better now... off to do the housework soon :) 

Poor CJ I slept badly too all week, thought it was nerves from that scan but I guess not... maybe now it's excitement! Just feel so tired which I think makes the nausea worse! I remember with Olivia I slept so well, took me 2 minutes and I would fall asleep and sleep all night! 

Emma walkerscrisps account is inactive and her threads are gone, I went through some of her older posts now too and very much seems like a faker. Lili posted that about it being a lie, I missed it all when it came out! Already wondering wether it was you know who! Ah your hubby lol... men! I wanna go to OH sister tonight so we can announce on facebook too. I can't wait to get your text later hun! xxxxxxxx

I thought I felt my baby last night, but god knows... I was busting my bladder was so full but I was watching a movie and there was only another 10 minutes to go so I waited and just before it was over I felt something I didn't think it was wind. But is it possible so early? Anyone know? With DD I felt her much much later.. but this time my placenta is posterior and my bladder was really full, so maybe? Anybody who is not pregnant with their first already felt anything?


----------



## emmadrumm77

I thoguth i did on Tuesday, and that was when i had a full bladder, but am sure it is too early?? Felt DD1 at 16wks and DD2 at 14wks?? So maybe, but not convinced xxx
Oh well it seems the mods are doing their job well, so can not complain. Made me sad yest when i heard the news though. Enough said.........not worth talking about.
By the way girls......*3.5hrs left * YEEEEHAAAAA


----------



## emmadrumm77

Will come straight home and post pics xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

13 weeks today!!! 
So excited to hear from you Emma


----------



## -Linn-

emmadrumm77 said:


> I thoguth i did on Tuesday, and that was when i had a full bladder, but am sure it is too early?? Felt DD1 at 16wks and DD2 at 14wks?? So maybe, but not convinced xxx
> Oh well it seems the mods are doing their job well, so can not complain. Made me sad yest when i heard the news though. Enough said.........not worth talking about.
> By the way girls......*3.5hrs left * YEEEEHAAAAA

haha I just texted you this is my last post on here now until my house is super clean and tidy!!! 

that sounds exciting... maybe it was the baby then, felt like a twich or muscle spasm right down there above my pubic bone and I never feel anything like it! felt that twice last night within a few seconds and then I went to the toilet so nothing since,, but I did get a bit excited! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

congrats CJ! xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO CJ the big 13 weeks!! 2nd tri soon xxx
Maybe it was Linn?? he he he xx


----------



## lili24

Yay!! I think I've felt baby too, just flutters really, it's a nice feeling :cloud9:

I was up early but fell back asleep, basically there was a 10 page thread in the teen pregnancy section about walkerscrisps this morning and the admin had posted too saying she was banned. She was never pregnant, nevermind with twins and the MC was a lie. They removed her recent posts cos obviously they were upsetting. I don't know if the thread is still there cos the admin said they were gonna remove it because trolls thrive on attention... 

I had to mention it cos I know some of you were upset by her post x


----------



## Wish4another

Hi all, hope your all doing well.
I've just had my 12 week scan and need you to change my due date to 8th June please Emma!
Thanks! :cloud9:


----------



## emmadrumm77

lili24 said:


> Yay!! I think I've felt baby too, just flutters really, it's a nice feeling :cloud9:
> 
> I was up early but fell back asleep, basically there was a 10 page thread in the teen pregnancy section about walkerscrisps this morning and the admin had posted too saying she was banned. She was never pregnant, nevermind with twins and the MC was a lie. They removed her recent posts cos obviously they were upsetting. I don't know if the thread is still there cos the admin said they were gonna remove it because trolls thrive on attention...
> 
> I had to mention it cos I know some of you were upset by her post x

Thanks hun!! I was really upset!! Just the thought of loosing 1 baby let alone 2!! Oh well.........she has gone which leaves only lovely ladies xx
2hrs 40mins.....................and counting ha ha ha xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Wish4another you got any pics for us???? Have changed your dates xx

Can some of you look on our list and see if (sound horrid) need to delete anyone?? I don't want to upset people by leaving them on there if anything has happened. I took Walkers off xx


----------



## lili24

I think it's ok hun, can't see anyone. Ohhh not long now who is going with you? Xx


----------



## -Linn-

ah what a liar... I was upset too but have now read some of her old posts, now those were ridiculous! 

I'm not done cleaning but I had a little accident so having a short break... I twisted my ankle it hurt soooo much, I went outside and missed a step and it didnt help I was wearing OHs garden clogs and not mine! They were massive... my foot is really swollen like I have half a egg on the side of it and it's hot and hurting... and I really hope it's ok! I'm so busy today! Stuff like that can only happen to me... Emma did you already leave? 

Lili her hubby is going as far as I know! You gotta come on the facebook chat sometime hun... wow for feeling baby, I didnt have flutters but it might have been baby! Do you also have posterior placenta? :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Emma must have left.. :cloud9:

Linn what are you like, are you ok? I hope it doesn't hurt too bad :hugs: wear your own clogs next time mrs!

I don't know about my placenta, no one has ever told me where it is, and I can't work it out from my scan pics, lol. 

I haven't felt so bad today so far so I have been working for the past hour or so! My brain hurts, I haven't used it for so long lol! But now I am going to make a hot dog x


----------



## -Linn-

hmmmmh hot dogs... I would like one but had my last frankfurters yesterday! had the leftover dinner from yesterday! it's not hurting now that im sitting on the couch with my legs on the foot stool :) 

you know in your notes knows those pages they stick in the back with the scan report? Check them on there it's got the length of my baby, the NT measurement and it says posterior placenta! They told me nothing but after each appointment first thing I do is check what they put in my notes and if in doubt ask google! Next week getting to see my consultant! But unfortunetely not another scan, will see if I can get her to schedule some extra ones for later in my pregnancy! Only 2 scans are not enough! 

well done you for working I am pleased too didnt do the kitchen but the dowstairs and stairs are looking good and I sorted out 3 loads of washing too. Fancy coming for coffee, tea or I got some Fanta now too this afternoon? Made some biscuits yesterday and got a german apple cake in the oven! What a shame you don't live closer :(


----------



## lili24

I know :( Before I was pregnant I used to travel so much up and down the country, but I just couldn't do it at the minute. Is it true some people get lots of energy in the 2nd tri? I would love to feel more like myself soon. 

I don't think I have a scan report, when I have been to the hospital they scan me, then they give me my yellow notes back and a print out (maybe that's the report?) and then I give those to the midwife to look at, and she wrote on it 're-scan in 8 weeks' and the receptionist kept it? Would it have been on there.. I will ask when I go for my gender scan :)

Why do you have a consultant, I don't think I have one. My next appointment is 16 weeks with the midwife at my GP surgery.

Oh Linn I wanted to ask you some stuff about feeding, did you breastfeed or FF? Cos I needed help with sterilisers etc.. I want to order some stuff but need advice x


----------



## lili24

PS. Whats a German apple cake.. yummy!


----------



## -Linn-

I breastfed and then bottlefed... I stopped when I was very ill :( What steriliser do you wanna buy? I had everything from avent and NUK bottles! 

Maybe you do those cakes here too... but it's from the german cookbook! https://www.dhb-gd.de/typo3temp/pics/34bed6f743.jpg thats what mine will look like when it's done! 

Does it really not say in your notes about the placenta? Towards the back, said it in DDs too and back then they didnt put reports in either just filled in a chart! 

I got a consultant because of the pervious delivery of my DD, all those complications I had, did I tell you about it? Also I had no waters left so she had to get out my old notes and find a reason for all the problems I had and make sure this time it won't happen again. I tell you more on chat if I didn't already but I nearly died twice :( Will let you know what came out of the appointment. I want scans later on to make sure there are still enough waters and baby is still growing in case I go that much overdue again. I'm also still seeing a midwife too, she arranged for consultant appoinment. My appoinment is also at 16 weeks at the midwife surgery, she got her own!


----------



## -Linn-

and yes I did have lots more energy in 2nd tri but my mind was still only ever thinking of the baby lol... more energy to decorate a nursery declutter the house and do lots of baby shopping :)


----------



## lili24

I'm trying to chat to you but getting an unexpected error, try to message me on FB chat x


----------



## -Linn-

I will I already wrote once! weird


----------



## -Linn-

I just messaged you and got the error so I logged out and now still getting it but I just checked my download speed is nearly 10 MB so dont know whats the matter! Bloody facebook!!!


----------



## -Linn-

I just got a text of Emma her scan was amazing! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Ifeelsick

-Linn- said:


> I just got a text of Emma her scan was amazing! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Ahhh that's fab news, congratulations Emma! :happydance:


----------



## chocaccino

Mines the 9th 
Xxx


----------



## sweetniss113

Linn -- mine is posterior also and the tech told me it means that I should feel baby sooner (which I have this morning) because baby don't have to be able to kick through it so you can feel. I was happy to hear that and so excited to feel my baby.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Linn thanks for updating hun xx

Well girls that was amazing!!:happydance::happydance:

Bean was flipping around all over the place xx
They have put me forward a day so i am now 12wks 2 days :thumbup:

I took my husband and both my daughters.............they just loved it and kept getting in the way of the screen!! was so cute seeing them over excited xxx

I am totally on :cloud9: ladies xxxxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

My beautiful bean xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww Emma!!!!! So sweet your pics!!! Isn't it the most amazing thing ever! I still can't get over how much they move but you can't feel it.... Sooooooo glad it went well and woohoo, 12 weeks 2 days!!! Only 5 days behind me  Our babies may be twins yet!

I've started going to sleep resting my hands on my belly, trying to feel movement. Right now, I'm feeling stuff but I think it's my gut. I'm so eager to feel something, and concentrate so hard but to no avail!

Still can't hear baby's heart beat with my paediatric stethoscope, will keep trying!!!

How is your MS/nausea doing everyone??
Off to lunch now!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Would be so great if one of us had our babies on the same day!! lol:thumbup:

Was just amazing hun xx:cloud9:
Still retching every now and again, and i just want to go to :sleep:.


----------



## -Linn-

Ah Emma I already said it on facebook sooo cute! my DD loved it too she wanted to have the baby out there and then kept saying big sister big sister :) 

awwww CJ I do that too.... so in love with baby :) 

Lili so happy we did manage to chat after all, I'm now off to make dinner! 

:hugs: to everyone! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gemma&bump

im due on 18th june :D


----------



## emmadrumm77

Dinner??? Hmmmmm, have no idea what i am going to have!!

List updated xx
Welcome gemma&bump xx


----------



## -Linn-

I just had mine and it didnt even make me feel sick! Sausages, mash, brocolli, yorkshire puddings with onion gravy hmmmhhhh :) So what did you decide to have? I will make pancakes now :) 

welcome gemma&bump


----------



## emmadrumm77

I eat at 7pm when the girls go to bed, they eat at 5pm, so haven't had anything yet!! Not sure though..................Hmmmmmmmmmm. Feel like poo :wacko: Got a bump pic for you xx


----------



## ELSMUM

Evening everyone,

So glad your scan went well emmadrumm77, the pictures are amazing and so clear, mine are nowhere near as clear!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Evening ELSMUM,
I know i am so pleased with them xxx


----------



## lili24

Why is there no countdown on your new ticker Em? Can't see anything it's just black. Xx


----------



## -Linn-

I wondered that too, when is your scan, Lili you and I got ours on the same day... how exciting! what time is yours hun? 

I started to feel like crap as well :( But I did enjoy my dinner! My foot is killing me, had a nice bath and now it got really bad!


----------



## E&L's mummy

11 weeks today for me.

congrats on the scan Emma and your piccies are fab.
not sure what else i have missed. just checking in. arm is killing me and i have two distinct red lumps. not sure why 2 as im sure it was only 1 needle lol. catch you all tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

E&L's mummy said:


> 11 weeks today for me.

Yay, isn't it exciting to "graduate" to the next week? :hugs:


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeh CJ. when is 2nd tri? 13 or 14 weeks? you lot gonna be there ages before me lol


----------



## -Linn-

I think it's 13 weeks but on here it seems to be 14!


----------



## emmadrumm77

I don't know what has happened to my ticker!!! Odd
My next scan is 20th Jan at...................................3pm AAAARGH xxx


----------



## lili24

Its at 2pm Linn :) not as bad as 4pm lol. 

I feel rotten I'd love to feel normal for one night at least. Why do we get worse at night?


----------



## fi_broon

Afternoon ladies,

It's been a while since I popped on. I had a dating scan last Friday and they dated me at 10w4d which is bang on what I thought :) I have attached the 2 piccies they gave me.

I have an appointment on Monday with a genetic counseller to talk about testing. The whole thing terrifies me, especially now that I have seen our little bubba. I really want to know if there is something wrong but I don't know how I'll cope if there is...arrgghhhh, I really have got to stop worrying about things out of my control.

The question about trimesters, there seems to be a week in limbo on here. The 1st tri forum says conception to 13 weeks, 2nd tri 14-... weeks. Where do we go in between?? :p I think I'll move over at 13 weeks since at that stage the discussion in the 2nd tri forum is probably more relevant at that stage. 

Congrats to all you lovely ladies that have had their scans!!

Fi
 



Attached Files:







10 week scan.jpg
File size: 87.1 KB
Views: 5









10 week scan 2.jpg
File size: 89 KB
Views: 3


----------



## -Linn-

lili24 said:


> Its at 2pm Linn :) not as bad as 4pm lol.
> 
> I feel rotten I'd love to feel normal for one night at least. Why do we get worse at night?

I'm feeling rotten too just had pizza which I really shouldnt have done! She asked me if I wante morning lunch time or a late appointment! So I went for the morning one :) yeah 2pm thats an improvement and Emma yours is a couple of days afterwards again! I can't wait... wish I could have a gender scan too, but can't have everything! Just hoping sooo much I'm having a girl I feel really guilty for it!


----------



## -Linn-

Nice pix fi_broon hope all will got well at your appointment!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

fi_broon said:


> Afternoon ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I popped on. I had a dating scan last Friday and they dated me at 10w4d which is bang on what I thought :) I have attached the 2 piccies they gave me.
> 
> I have an appointment on Monday with a genetic counseller to talk about testing. The whole thing terrifies me, especially now that I have seen our little bubba. I really want to know if there is something wrong but I don't know how I'll cope if there is...arrgghhhh, I really have got to stop worrying about things out of my control.
> 
> The question about trimesters, there seems to be a week in limbo on here. The 1st tri forum says conception to 13 weeks, 2nd tri 14-... weeks. Where do we go in between?? :p I think I'll move over at 13 weeks since at that stage the discussion in the 2nd tri forum is probably more relevant at that stage.
> 
> Congrats to all you lovely ladies that have had their scans!!
> 
> Fi

I agree, I was thinking of moving over today as I hit 13 weeks!!!

Yes, deciding to undergo testing after seeing baby a few times was tough, and you know chances are everything is fine my dear! But in the end, with our increased risk (the 1/10 due to the cyst) it was the right thing for us. Let me know how your consult goes on Monday, will be thinking of you!!! It's OK in the end if you decide not to proceed :hugs:

Lili and Linn, will you be moving over to second trimester soon?
So sorry to hear you're still feeling like crap Lili, and Linn, I hope your ankle is better after a good night's sleep!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

15th =)


----------



## emmadrumm77

*Girls am going to copy the list and put in over on 2nd Tri so we can all move over when ready?? Hope this is ok??*
Right here goes xxxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/229203-june-babies.html#post3674559


----------



## -Linn-

Junebug_CJ said:


> Lili and Linn, will you be moving over to second trimester soon?
> So sorry to hear you're still feeling like crap Lili, and Linn, I hope your ankle is better after a good night's sleep!

Thanks hun it's better but I won't be able to walk to play group with DD this morning! Hope you are well didn't see you online much yesterday! Did you get more sleep? I feel like I got no sleep last night! 

Lili thank you too he looked after me but I had to walk upstairs... I stayed in the same position all night so it's much better today but I couldn't sleep had the worst heartburn ever! I think I ate too much last night!! Right now I feel like I can't eat anything for the rest of the day!!! How are you today? 

:hugs: to my lovely bump buddies xxx


----------



## lili24

I had the heartburn last night too it's a killer! Because I ate a wispa and a twirl lol. 

Rest for u today Linn, no baking or cleaning like a superwoman!!

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

hahaha I only did half the house yesterday and just love baking and cooking now that I'm pregnant and craving all this food, normally I only do it for
birthday or xmas! Think I'm gonna have some of my apple cake for breakfast now :) 

But thats right I will not do anything today :) 

I must remember to buy more Rennie!


----------



## lili24

Yeh stock up on it I have! I always get it after pizza so that's probably why you got it. 

Do you like my ticker on that new box? :cloud9:


----------



## -Linn-

love it and your contdown ticker for your gender scan! :) 

yeah you are right and I didnt need to eat that pizza... had that big dinner plus 2 pancakes! but I was a pig last night.... no more pizza for me for a while I think!


----------



## Delilah

Hi everyone, thanks for your messages on this thread about my worries re scan. It went really well yesterday :happydance: said I am 11+3 so 2 days further than I thought. Emma so pleased your scan went well too. That is the first hurdle out of the way I cannot tell you how relieved I was when they said everything looked normal. xx


----------



## Delilah

Can I ask you all a question about testing please.

I'm 39, and based on my age alone I have a 1 in 124 risk. 

As my NHS dont do NT scans I have to go private so am thinking of booking this but I wanted to ask what you all think. I am terrified of amnio and it causing another mc (hospital told me their risk is 0.5% so low but I still dont want to do it if I can avoid it) so I think if I do the NT scan and bloods and they risk me as low/med then I will not do amnio. 

What are your thoughts / experiences please?

xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Delilah this is something only you can decide hun xxx If it was me and after blood tests they said i should have amnio to find out then i would.............simply because me and OH would need to discuss what to do. It is such a huge resposibility to bring a child up with an illness and i personally would want to know xx

On a brighter note (or is it) i feel like poo still!!! Another Friday of retching around Tesco's for me.............will it ever end???

Love to you all!! Have put up a new thread on 2nd Tri guys xxxxxx Not long for us all now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

fi_broon Loving the scan pics xxxxxx Am glad it went well for you xx


----------



## -Linn-

I just received my letter from the hospital they combined my NT measurements with my blood test results and the risk for me having a baby with down's is less than 1 in 10000! I must say I don't know why I had the test, I wouldn't have an amnio but now I'm happy I got such a low risk!


----------



## Delilah

Thats fab Linn :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

Thanks Delilah I went for the screening cause my dating scan with DD (back then they didn't offer NT) only lasted 5 minutes and I wanted a longer look at the baby! I didn't even realise they would give you such a low risk so now thats really good I can relax even more!


----------



## debgreasby

Great news Linn x


----------



## -Linn-

Thank you Deb! Hope you will post pic of your scan, I bet you can't wait... I can still remember when we were looking at our lines in the test gallery! Time has gone so fast now :)


----------



## debgreasby

I know - i was thinking that this morning.! 

Having an hour on the sofa while Jasmine is sleeping. Bliss!


----------



## -Linn-

Ah enjoy I have been already on the sofa all day as I hurt my ankle yesterday! Gotta get up and hoover here soon... feeling very lazy today!


----------



## Mizze

Brilliant news Lynn

Deliah, im 37 so my risk is quite high too just because of age. I think its most likely that if the NT test and bloods came back high that I would have the anmio

hth

Mizze


----------



## lili24

Fab Linn xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Just realised something - midwife says i have to go for a glucose tolerance test this time around due to my BMI, but i actually weigh less then i did when first pregnant with Jasmine who is 15 months old.

Hmm. Never been for one before... anyone had one? And if so, what happens and when do you have it?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Debs i have to have one..........i had them with my last two because my grandad is diabetic!!! It is such a pain and VERY boring!!!
You have to not drink anythin except water from midnight, then go to the hospital the next day and they take your blood!! Then you have to drink a bottle of Lucuzade and they re-do your bloods 2hrs later!!! Alot of messing around, so make sure you have a good book!!!!


----------



## Gizmo

Hi my name is Andie and I am due June 4th!!!!! :D


----------



## sweetniss113

I guess the glucose test is different there here I had to have it every time and I was under weight with my first bang on healthy weight for the 2nd. and my test was an hour long the first time and only after it came back high with my 3rd baby I had to get a repeat test which took 3 hours. very long and boring as they wont let you leave the building til they check you blood to make sure.

also for those curious-- once you pass 13 weeks you are in your 14th week --- as working toward 14 so they call it your 14th week and your in 2nd tri! so 13+1 = 14th week. I was confused at first by it too.


----------



## sweetniss113

Hello and welcome Andie


----------



## Gizmo

Thankyou Sweetniss!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Welcome Andie xx Have put you on the list xxx


----------



## -Linn-

Welcome Andie!


----------



## SmileyShazza

Can you please take me off the list :(

We found out at our scan on Tuesday that our baby passed away at 6 weeks :cry:


----------



## -Linn-

I'm so sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh am so sorry hun xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks for the info Emma.

Sorry for your loss Shazza.


----------



## lili24

I'm so sorry Shazza :( :( Thinking of you x


----------



## sweetniss113

I'm so sorry Shazza :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

sweetniss113 said:


> also for those curious-- once you pass 13 weeks you are in your 14th week --- as working toward 14 so they call it your 14th week and your in 2nd tri! so 13+1 = 14th week. I was confused at first by it too.

Yes, exactly! Which is why I headed over there on 13+1! I get weekly reminders of when I hit the next milestone, and when I hit 13 weeks, it told me I was starting week 14  :happydance:
I'm mostly on the second tri June baby thread now, in case you're worried about me!
Emma and Linn, dear bump sisters, looking forward to you joining Lili and I officially very soon :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

I'm just posting on there anyway not long for me! Responded to you on the other thread :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

13 weeks Tuesday....................so 4 more sleeps xxxxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## emmadrumm77

9.30pm...........................I know it's boring but i am exhausted and am of to bed xxxx Night my lovely ladies :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## -Linn-

not boring lol... if I didnt have this horrible heartburn I'd go to sleep now too but the minute my head hits the pillow its gets even worse! :kiss:


----------



## Tulip

Hi guys sorry I've been AWOL all week, been working stupid hours so hubby's put me on bedrest this morning while he does ALL the housework!

Welcome to the newbies!
Emma - gorgeous scan pic! I have visions of the girls bouncing around the scanning room, bless them.
Congratulations to the graduates to 2nd Tri - we'll see you soon.
And Shazza, so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you today.

After the traumatic week on the forum I was a bit nervous getting the doppler out last night but found Hovis within a couple of minutes and hb was REALLY STRONG! The rate count on the doppler was shooting up and up but the little monkey moved away before it could stabilise and count properly. So it was well over 143 and we are over the moon - it was the most amazing three seconds! Such a relief. So I'm celebrating by writing out the xmas cards with the announcement on to send this week.

Lots of love to all - Linn I hope your ankle is better today.

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Thanks Tulip, they were so sweet and very over excited!! The lady who scanned me was fantastic and was showing the girls parts of the baby..........my appointment lasted a good 15mins, so was very pleased xxx

Glad you came back to us Tulip..................and what a great Hubby you have xxx


----------



## lili24

Hi girls, guessing it's quiet since it's Saturday! 

Great news Tulip, I love my doppler xx


----------



## -Linn-

Yeah saturday and all I'm doing is cleaning! I got some electricians coming in on Monday and some people to have a look at the roof and loft so I need the house to be super clean and tidy... DD is throwing tantrums all morning and OH slept til 1pm!!! Not the best day today but I will be happy once it's all done :) I'm not feeling sick yet so one good thing! How are you Lili? xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Has everyone moved over to 2nd tri?? Don't forget us late ones!

Am having a crisis fo confidence atm. Don't feel at all pg, apart from tired. No more nausea and am sure my belly is just a food baby!! Only 5 days til 12wk scan but am really scared.....

Hope everyone's doing ok.

xx


----------



## -Linn-

awww MrsG I am sure it will be fine, you nausea is meant to disappear... although I am still waiting for that to happen :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

-Linn- said:


> awww MrsG I am sure it will be fine, you nausea is meant to disappear... although I am still waiting for that to happen :hugs:

I know, just having a minor freak out!! Also found out yesterday that the other 3 of my friends who are pg all fell the first month of trying. GGRRRRRRR!! So having a feel sorry for me day!!
xx


----------



## -Linn-

ah bless today is not the best for me either, so fed of being super tired all the time... and I'm soooo bored today!


----------



## Mrs G

-Linn- said:


> ah bless today is not the best for me either, so fed of being super tired all the time... and I'm soooo bored today!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm alright til I think about things too much!!


----------



## -Linn-

I do too... but I'm sure everything will be fine!


----------



## Mizze

Mrs G - My nausea has pretty much disappeared too - and I remember CJ saying the same thing happened to her around week 10

All ive got at the moment is knackeredness, soreish boobs and hormonal swings. Oh and the need to pee in the night - one of my favourites. 

Mizze


----------



## -Linn-

ahhh thats my favourite too esp when it takes ages to fall asleep again after! xxx


----------



## sweetniss113

congratulations to all moving to 2nd tri!!! I am not too far behind 1 week for me and I get to go too cant wait. 

Mrs G and Linn sorry you 2 are having a bad day hope you both feel better.

I am still doing well, Ive had almost no symptoms but I have had 2 scans so I know all is well with my baby, and I know soon I will have kicking regularly to reassure me often. can't wait for that to happen.


----------



## -Linn-

sweetniss thanks hun, im just sulking and bored today still happy about my baby and all! xxx


----------



## debgreasby

No more nausea here too!

Mood swings from hell, night time peeing and the ability to eat for a small country!


----------



## Jordicia

I am due 28th June (my birthday) :) Please can I join x


----------



## debgreasby

Welcome Jordicia.

Well, i am off out with my lovely DH tonight for the first time in months!!

His former school mates have these get togethers every few months, but he has been at work so has missed out.

I wasn't going to go, was comfy on the sofa in my PJ's! But now i have done my hair and got dressed up i am quite looking forward to it.


----------



## emmadrumm77

Welcome Jordicia, will add you to list hun xxxx
Debs have a fantastic night, i am going to put the kids to bed and then snugle up on the sofa with my hubby...............thats inbetween runs to the loo xxx
MS is awful today, i have really been suffering...........OH JOY!!!


----------



## Jordicia

Thanks Deb, hope you have a good night out x

Thank you for adding me Emma so exciting x


----------



## Freya27

hello ladies, I'm currently 9+6 and had an early dating scan yesterday as although I'd dated myself to be 10 weeks today my cycles were so irregular so my mw sent me for a scan to be sure. Everything looked great, saw a lovely heartbeat and to find I was only a day out on my calculations was brilliant. 

So......I'm due 27th June and would love to join you all if you'll have me!

Best wishes to you all - and a very early happy Christmas from me! I'm sure there are a few of you who are planning to announce your news around this time as I am so good luck with that too!

X


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone! Thought I'd pop by in first tri and let you know I'm thinking of you all!!! Sorry the MS is persisting for some, yes Mrs G mine went away around week 10 and I was scared because my only remaining symptoms were sore boobs, fatigue and having to pee 3 times per night... But everyone was fine for me and is fine for you! We're just 2 of the lucky ones who's MS stops before the end of first tri :hugs:

Can't wait for the rest of you to graduate over to second tri, it's quiet there as I think so far we only have the first week of June there... Miss you all!!!

OK, off to :sleep: I go, and I'll check in again tomorrow.

Oh BTW Linn, I spent $200 on PINK clothes today!!!! So excited! I'll take pics and create a FB album just for my bump sisters :cloud9:

CJ


----------



## -Linn-

aww thank you CJ can't wait to see them! xxx


----------



## SylvieB

Hi all and welcome to all the newbies.
Been sick all week, hubby decided to get the flu and of cause I had to catch it as well... Susan just got a bit of a fever but I could hardly move for a few days...
Had our second ultrasound on Thursday and everything was great. Baby was waving at us, next doc's appt on the 14th of dec but prob no ultrasound till jan 18th. But hey, that's not too far off, right?
anyways, hubby makes me go to a toddler bday party today because he has to work, even though i still feel like pooh... Have to get ready in a bit and go and buy a prezzie...
At least I'm pretty sure DD will have a good time (that is, once she's gotten over the fact that someone else is getting all the presents...). You ladies all have a lovely Sunday! xx


----------



## -Linn-

hahaha Sylvie, I must say my DD didnt find that so bad when she didnt get presents at the last party, thought she would though! Hope you will feel better soon! My next scan is also 18th Jan I will find out the gender then, can't wait. I think it is bad lol soooo long. Got my consultant appointment on Wednesday and then midwife on the 18th December hope they will let me listen to the heartbeat :) Loved your scan pic so hubby thinks its a boy then lol... gotta let us know if it was true in January! xx


----------



## SylvieB

I stick with the girl. At least that way he won't be totally disappointed if it turns out it wasn't what he thought he saw lol
We've settled on a boy's name but we got so much time, pretty sure it's not gonna stay the same over the next 28 weeks. Now, for a girl I have no clue whatsoever... So i'm kinda glad I still got almost 7 months lol xx


----------



## -Linn-

awww my OH would be disappointed if it was a boy, I'm trying to prepare myself for one already.. so I won't be! Keep telling myself I will be able to buy all new clothes which will be fab cause I got more than enough girls clothes! I can't think of a boys name though :( so long to wait still... I wish I could find out the sex today! xxx


----------



## SylvieB

i know! i was thinking about buyin a gender predictor test. they're supposed to be 80 % right, that's about the same as an ultrasound...
he really wants a boy, i think i'd rather have another girl - mainly because i don't like the first name he's picked but he's not settling on anything else lol
just happy as long it's healthy though... xx


----------



## -Linn-

yeah me too... although I'm somehow not worried it won't be healthy... and if it won't be I'm sure we won't love it any less! yeah I wanted to buy intelligender, at my hospital they got quite good scanners and told me they were 99% accurate last year with gender predictions :) So I really hope my baby will cooperative! I soooo wanna know the gender! 
ah now I'm curious what name he picked... my OH will not be picking the name lol! I will not pick one he doesnt like, but I'm carrying the baby I'm feeling sick, I can't sleep at night so it will not be his choice alone for sure!


----------



## Delilah

Happy Sunday everyone and welcome to the new June ladies :happydance:

After my scan on Thursday and worrying about booking for an NT scan and amnio etc I now feel like I have the weight of the world taken off my shoulders. We are not going for a private scan as I dont want to have amnio and hopefully our baby will be a perfect healthy bouncing bundle but if not then we'll love it just the same. 

I have spent 7 weeks worried sick there would be no heartbeat etc and I just want to enjoy my pregnancy now without worrying about tests and results - I feel like I can finally do that now!

Will pop over to have a look at 2nd tri June thread - another week before I can join offically though! 

xx


----------



## -Linn-

congrats on seeing your baby with a heartbeat and making your decision! I see it the same... I would also love my baby just the same! I did have the downs screening done but only so I could have the longer scan :) Do you have any pix? xxx


----------



## Delilah

Hi Linn, yes I have one scan pic, I'll upload it tomorrow when I can get it onto my laptop. Just read the second tri thread, cant wait to get over there!!!!

Mxx


----------



## -Linn-

not long now :) can't wait to see it... I got my pic on Facebook if you'd like to see I can add you but I won't show it on the forum! xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

I got my second scan today, all was good, heartbeat was 170 :)
 



Attached Files:







10+4 (2).jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh Sarah................am loving the scan pic xxxx


----------



## Tara123006

Oh my goodness! Every sunday I know I've made it another week, and I TOTALLY forgot that TODAY was Sunday, and I made it to 13 weeks. Holy crap. :) And now it's 13+1 So overwhelming! So, when do we actually move to second trimester? At the beginning of week 14? If so, that's only days away, and I'm so stoked about it!!! Christmas is just around the corner, so Mele Kalikimaka to all of you! :) Getting pretty excited!!


----------



## debgreasby

You can go now Tara, the thread has been started! See you soon!


----------



## lili24

Hi girls.

See you there Tara! I love it there :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hi there Lili, not long for me now!! Can not wait to move over xxxx

How is everyone feeling today????


----------



## -Linn-

Hi Emma! 

I'm tired and you? 

xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

I am ok, bit of MS today xx


----------



## nickyg

Everything went really well at scan on Saturday, all the nuchal stats were really low and baby looked great. However, my date has been put back again to June 11th - can you please update!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Ooooh, show us some pics Nicky xxx Glad all went well hun xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, hope everyone's well.

The constipation's hit me again, so am back on the prune juice!! Feel hungry but really full up at the same time iykwim!?! I hate feeling like this, really uncomfortable. At least it's a symptom though, right??

xx


----------



## lili24

That's how I feel Mrs G, quite bloated but hungry. It's uncomfortable, and if I don't eat I start to feel sick and throw up, so I eat more and get even more full up!! Xx


----------



## Mrs G

lili24 said:


> That's how I feel Mrs G, quite bloated but hungry. It's uncomfortable, and if I don't eat I start to feel sick and throw up, so I eat more and get even more full up!! Xx

Glad it's not just me (sorry, iykwim!!) I find that by lunchtime my trousers are SOOOOO tight!! Not sure the prune juice is working this time.....:blush:

Am gonna come and join you all (tentatively) in 2nd tri after thursday. 

xx


----------



## -Linn-

poor you MrsG I can only recommend not to have any white bread, I know here in England thats very popular but it makes it much worse. Even my non pregnant friends complain of constipation when they come to visit here. Try drinking grape juice hun, it taste better so you might be able to drink more of it! And pineapple works well for me and generally having more dairy products! Hope it will get better soon!


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

Hi everyone! I'm new here and I'm due June 25th with twins!


----------



## Mrs G

-Linn- said:


> poor you MrsG I can only recommend not to have any white bread, I know here in England thats very popular but it makes it much worse. Even my non pregnant friends complain of constipation when they come to visit here. Try drinking grape juice hun, it taste better so you might be able to drink more of it! And pineapple works well for me and generally having more dairy products! Hope it will get better soon!

Thanks. So 3 slices of white toast last night wasn't a good idea then.....:blush: Am gonna keep going with the prune juice even if it is making me heave!! But that's a pg symptom right??!!

xx


----------



## Mrs G

mommy2kaleigh said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and I'm due June 25th with twins!

Hi and welcome 

x


----------



## -Linn-

Mrs G said:


> -Linn- said:
> 
> 
> poor you MrsG I can only recommend not to have any white bread, I know here in England thats very popular but it makes it much worse. Even my non pregnant friends complain of constipation when they come to visit here. Try drinking grape juice hun, it taste better so you might be able to drink more of it! And pineapple works well for me and generally having more dairy products! Hope it will get better soon!
> 
> Thanks. So 3 slices of white toast last night wasn't a good idea then.....:blush: Am gonna keep going with the prune juice even if it is making me heave!! But that's a pg symptom right??!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

no lol if you are already constipated then not, I still eat white bread but if I didnt manage to go one morning I will leave it! Also can recommend kiwis and activia yoghurt... they dont lie in the advert, even though I hate it and think it's stupid! yeah thats a syptom hun :) you are preggers!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Hello mommy2kaleigh and congratulations on twins xxxx Am loving the two dots on the scan!!

Mrs G i had constipation very earlly on and didn't go for 8 days!! The Dr told me to take Fibre gel in the end as nothing worked xxx


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

Thanks for the welcomes! LOL at the two dots! 
I've had issues with constipation as well and my doc told me to take flax seed. I know it's suppose to be really good for you too while your preggers!


----------



## E&L's mummy

white bread banned here too. def gave me probs. and i cant drink fruit juice as it upsets my stomach.


----------



## Ifeelsick

Hi everyone :flower:

I actually felt normal for the first time in weeks today :happydance: No nausea or hunger pains and actually enjoyed my dinner. 

Congrats to all those who have moved over to 2nd tri - I thought this post had been unusually quiet!!! :haha: Hope to see you over there in a few weeks - I'm right at end of June and don't want to be left behind lol!


----------



## Delilah

Hi Linn I would love to see your pic - I will PM you so you can find me on Facebook. I will also take a pic of my scan photo and upload that.

Mxx


----------



## Delilah

Its not as good as some - this was last Thursday baby measured 11+3 - hoping for a much better one at 20 week scan!
 



Attached Files:







Scan Picture 26 Nov 09.JPG
File size: 91 KB
Views: 8


----------



## -Linn-

Delilah said:


> Its not as good as some - this was last Thursday baby measured 11+3 - hoping for a much better one at 20 week scan!

lovely hun... sure you will get a better one at 20 weeks, but I must say my 12 week one with this baby was better than any pix i got with my DD! I think this is cause of the position of my placenta but you will be able to recognise a lot more at 20 weeks, they will need to have a good scanner to do the anomaly scan! they look at all the internal organs count toes and fingers... i remember being able to see the seperate chambers of the heart and parts of the brain :)


----------



## Delilah

Oh wow didnt realise you got that much detail - thanks!!! Can hardly wait now but its not until 26 January!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Delilah, i love that scan pic xxx January will soon be here hun, but don't wish it away, you will feel the baby move before the scan which is so exciting xx
I feel ok this morning!!! Is this it???? Had a really bad last 4 days so here's hoping xx


----------



## Mizze

Ladies just popping in to wish you all the best of luck

Mizze xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Mizze said:


> Ladies just popping in to wish you all the best of luck
> 
> Mizze xxx

Oh no Mizze..............did i miss something??


----------



## Mizze

Fraid so hon

Very little bleed on Monday night - scan yesterday showed only a 7 week bean with no HB instead of livley 11week baby. Deja vu im afraid -d&c booked for tomorrow. 

M x


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh hun xxxxxxx I am sooooo sorry.

Big :hugs: to you and family xxx


----------



## -Linn-

so sorry for your loss hun! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

So sorry Mizzie :hugs:


----------



## emski803

Hiya due 11th !!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

List updates to the best of my knowledge xx


----------



## Unicus

hey, my date got changed from the 10th to the 7th today :) x x x x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Unicus said:


> hey, my date got changed from the 10th to the 7th today :) x x x x

Ohhhhh, same due date as me!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## -Linn-

hey congrats to all the new ladies hope to see you all in 2nd tri soon xxx


----------



## Unicus

Junebug_CJ said:


> Unicus said:
> 
> 
> hey, my date got changed from the 10th to the 7th today :) x x x x
> 
> Ohhhhh, same due date as me!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

fab! a bump buddy already!! :D x x x


----------



## Elle Number 4

Hi, am I too late to join?
I am pregnant with our 4th child and due on June 14th.
I am off for my NT scan tomorrow and absolutely terrified. 
We have not told our boys yet and if all goes well tomorrow I can't wait to be able to share this news with them. 
It has been over 7 years since I was last pregnant and it honestly feels as scary and overwhelming as it did the first time around. Is anyone else in this situation? 
In my previous pregnancies I didn't have a computer and I think that access to too much information can really mess with my head too. I am constantly confusing myself! LOL
Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all.
Elle xxx


----------



## -Linn-

hi welcome and congrats elle!


----------



## SylvieB

hello and congrats to the newbies!
so sorry to hear about your loss mizze.
any of the already moms feel the baby already. have been feeling it for about two weeks and first thought i was crazy but my neighbour said she started feeling it at about 9 weeks with her 2nd baby too... it's a real slight feeling but when doctor did an external scan (because i urged her, not common in germany at this stage) on monday, she scanned exctly where i always feel it (thought it was too far on the left to be the baby).
in germany, they tell you you are second tri when you are at 12 weeks... because that's the most common time to miscarry i guess. can't wait till i've made it here, only 4 more days ;)


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all

Had 12 week scan today :happydance: All fine, great to see baby again. They said he ws measuring 13 wks but cos of IVF we know exact date and it is only 12wk 1d. Must just be a fatty!!



xx


----------



## Delilah

SylvieB said:


> any of the already moms feel the baby already. have been feeling it for about two weeks and first thought i was crazy but my neighbour said she started feeling it at about 9 weeks with her 2nd baby too... it's a real slight feeling but when doctor did an external scan (because i urged her, not common in germany at this stage) on monday, she scanned exctly where i always feel it (thought it was too far on the left to be the baby).

I havent felt anything yet - you're lucky that you can - I have just ordered an angelsounds fetal doppler off Amazon for £19.99 total cant wait to get it.

Mrs G great news about your scan xx


----------



## Mrs G

can anyone explain exactly how a doppler works? I had a couple of early scans but was warned not to have too many cos even though it's silent to us, it's very noisy for the baby. Does a doppler work the same way, with ultrasound waves? If so, is there any risk to the baby if used alot?

ta xx


----------



## -Linn-

Some people say it is, but I don't know if that's true. A doppler will work the same with ultrasound waves but a different frequency! When I had my babybond scan the sonographer explained that they will either scan or listen to the heartbeat but that we can't do both at the same time, cause that would not be good for the baby. If you buy a doppler I'm sure it's fine as long as you will not use it all day long every day! Oh and your baby can't hear anything yet as far as I know, but won't be long now! xxx


----------



## Rebecca_B

Hi ladies, just checking in, i expect in a wk or two we will be moving next door, is there a thread running already for this group yet? my 12th wk is next weds and baby due on 23rd so won't be long before we're all out of this room!!

Before we know it will be june!!!!!!


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yes there is and it is called ******June babies******.
xxx


----------



## Freya27

Hello, 

I put a post on this thread a few days ago asking if I can join, I'm due on 27th June!

Please can I join you all?

Xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Yes hun..........of course you can, you are already on the list hun xxx


----------



## sweetniss113

***YAY*** I am in 2nd tri tomorrow I saw my doctor today and heard heart beat 152 beats per minute took hubby and my 2 year old with me. she didn't know what the noise was when the doctor left the room she had to check my belly.:haha:


----------



## Elle Number 4

:) My NT scan today went brilliantly.
My new DD is 10 June
It was absolutely amazing to watch the baby move. 
The heartrate was 144...so I am just going to work on the assumption that we are expecting baby boy #4 (according to old wives tales!)
The baby was right up under my belly button, which made it a bit tricky to scan. It was also very shy and looking down for most of the scan. At the very end the baby turned over and looked upwards and allowed us to get a great profile pic!! 
Sorry for rambling on but it was just so exciting....plus we get to tell our sons tonight which will be so special (it has been SO hard keeping it from them!!)
Elle xxx


----------



## emmadrumm77

Elle it sounds fantastic hun xx
What did the boys say???


----------



## jewels23

hi 

June 7th - jewels23


----------



## Tulip

Yes, I am ridiculous.

Since we announced this week (with the now famous xmas cards) I've been utterly paranoid that things are now going to go wrong. Aside from not finding the hb on my doppler since last Friday I have no reason to think this is the case.

But after another crap stressful week at work I'm an emotional hormonal wreck and hubby is insisting we head back to babybond to put my mind at rest (and hopefully stop me crying for five minutes). So we're off to Norbury this afternoon.

Again, I am CRAPPING myself.
Also I feel ridiculous - I am a lunatic neurotic mummy already. *sigh*


----------



## lili24

Tulip I felt like that ever since we announced, and even more since we started to buy a few baby things.. If it wasn't for my doppler I'd be neurotic too. As soon as you find the HB with your doppler you will be ok, and it shouldn't be long before you do :) 

Have fun at Babybond, I'm sure Hovis is fine and your heart will melt when you see how much he's grown! Xxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks Lili - you just made me cry again LOL x


----------



## kate.m.

Hi! Pop me down for the 25th!


----------



## -Linn-

awww Tulip don't you worry :hugs: did you have a scan on the NHS yet? Since I had mine I'm totally relaxed... but I still urged the midwife at the hospital to try with her doppler last week :) 

Can't wait to see the pix of your babybond scan... unfortunetely I can't afford any more at the moment but I understand if you are very stressed and worried it just gotta be done! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks girls - and welcome new joiners!

Well I knew I was being irrational. Baby is well and very happy, 162bpm and kicking, punching and hiccuping. Sonographer kept saying he is very happy in there :D Can't wait to get home and watch the DVD - plenty of action by Hovis, showing off for the camera.

My nuchal scan is on the 14th so not far away. I felt guilty shelling out again but we've been working so hard this week the overtime will easily pay for it - I know how lucky I am and I'm so happy now, having been a total wreck for days.

Hope you're feeling well today, Lili and Linn. Thanks again for your positive thoughts xx


----------



## Tulip

PS - the Doppler is now getting put away until Xmas day (14 weeks) LOL


----------



## debgreasby

Glad you enjoyed your scan! x


----------



## Delilah

Hi ladies, well I think I'm going to officially move in here as I wont be around tomorrow and will then be 13 wks on Monday. 

Plus I'm finding the posts in 2nd tri more relevant for me now - hate reading about the traumas in 1st tri having been there myself in Feb this year... 

Anyway, I hope you're all doing good sorry to read some of you are still feeling nauseous, I have totally escaped ms thankfully but I do keep eating anything and everything I have put on 4lbs this week and none of them due to baby.... lol will get it under control next week I hope I just have so many meals out with work - I run my own business and its a marketing agency so this time of year its taking clients out for lunches, dinners etc amost daily - not good for the waistline at all especially when I cant make healthy choices - give me garlic bread dripping in cheese anyday...

Have you all gone public now on facebook etc or are you waiting a while? 

Take care, enjoy your evenings.

M x


----------



## Delilah

sorry for the novel above :dohh:


----------



## Tulip

Lol congratulations on moving up Delilah! Have a great time - see you there in 2 weeks! x


----------



## debgreasby

See you over there next week delilah!


----------



## lili24

Just came to check on Tulip and Hovis! Fab fab fab!! I knew you'd be okay :cloud9: He definitely sounds happy in there.. :) I bet you are glued to the telly tonight watching that DVD over and over LOL!

I had a right old time with my doppler at first, you'll be pleased to know it gets much easier as they get bigger. I found when I was at the same stage as you it was easiest to find the HB first thing in the morning, with a bursting bladder!

Delilah I went public on FB after my scan at 12+6 :) Ill chat to you over in 2nd tri. 

Xx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks mate, it means a lot. I've put the 30 seconds of action from the DVD on my blog.... I can't seem to link direct to the vid but: https://ttc-and-me.blogspot.com/

It's fabulous - and I've managed to rip it to my iPhone so it can go everywhere with me :happydance: Will update profile piccy in a min.

Delilah - we went public via xmas cards at 11 weeks (then my paranoia kicked in, hence the scan today LOL)


----------



## Elle Number 4

That is fantastic that you got to see your little baby Tulip. It can be so reassuring.

I haven't announced the pregnancy on fb yet because I live in a small rural community and I would love to get to the end of the school year (about 1.5 weeks left) without all the stickybeaks knowing. It would be so great to just turn up to drop the kids off on the first day of school next year (February) and have a huge belly!

The boys took the news in an interesting way. We put the DVD on and asked them what they were looking at. They all quickly identified that it was a baby. But whose baby? They each thought it was a DVD of them (wrong), then they thought is was their Uncle and Aunty (wrong), then they just started giving random people, so DH and I guided them back to it being Mum's tummy. Finally the penny dropped. I was worried that my youngest would be upset. Him and I are really close and he always says he is 'Mum's baby', but he was good. My middle son was over the moon. He punched the air and grinned from ear to ear. My oldest (10), however, reacted a bit differently. He thought we were kidding. "Whatever, Mum"...."Good trick". When we finally convinced him that it was genuine he replied...."So you're PREGNANT?" - he kind of made me feel like he was my father and I was a naughty school girl!!! I went and sat quietly with him and asked him to talk to me about how it made him feel and within minutes he was smiling and happy. I think it was just a bit of a shock.
We now also have a name for our baby courtesy of our middle boy .....JackieChan.
It is fantastic!!! I have never had a nickname for any of my bumps and now I have one!!!!!!
Sorry for going on and on but after such a negative reaction from my inlaws ("why do you need another one?") it has been wonderful to have such a warm experience with my family :) :) :)


----------



## Delilah

look forward to seeing you all over there too xx

Elle what a great way to tell the kids - glad it worked out so well 

Just had a girls night out with me playing taxi yet again I'm getting so fed up of waiting until gone midnight until everyone's decided they've had enough to drink before I can go home, will have to put a stop to that - I enjoyed it until 11pm ish I should have just gone and been selfish!

Oh well....

Mx


----------



## GenJer2

Hi there, I'm due June 17th


----------



## Tulip

Oh Elle, how lovely! So pleased it went well with the boys :)

Ignore the inlaws, they sound like my mum - they love you but aren't the most supportive of your decisions sometimes xx

welcome Gen - Em will add you to the list when she pops in :)


----------



## emmadrumm77

Welcome GenJer2 xxx
Elle i love it!! How fantastic that you are ALL over excited about Jackiechan xx
Tulip......i love that clip!! The hiccup is enormous.....the whole boddy jumps in the air!!
Looking forward to you all moving over to 2nd Tri so there will only be one list!!! xxx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hello i am still here. lost internet for a few days. gggrrrrr

had consultant today and got dates for 20 weeks scan, 34 week scan and GTT. also i have a date for when m y little butterbean is turning up, its in their diary and everything. if my BP behaves he/she will be here 10th june!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! will do my best to catch up internet connection allowing. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## -Linn-

hi E&Ls mummy! you sound a lot more positive! how come you are having a 34 week scan? just curious... I'm having a 22 week and a 30 week scan as well as the usual 20 week one. Will have a doppler and growth scan as my DD was small! are you having a ceserian then if you know when you are having your baby? xxxx


----------



## mommy-in-june

Hey there! I'm June 18th. (allegedly) :)


----------



## bky

Somewhere around June 23rd


----------



## SylvieB

Hi all!
Glad you are doing all so great!
I'm still feeling sick 24/7 and my doctor told me to stay home till monday. then we got another appointment and he'll see how i'm doing and decide whether i should stay at home any longer...
bump hardly growing but i can tell when i lay on my back as it doesn't go in anymore like it used to. just hubby doesn't seem to notice...
i'm an aunt as of last sunday, so excited. i'm the youngest in my family and was the first to have a kid now my sis got a lil girl as well. can't wait till i can see her on xmas.
ok, enough rambling, gotta get DD ready for daycare and then i'm odd to bed!


----------



## -Linn-

bless you Sylvie hope the nausea gets better for you soon! Im still feeling sick but not as badly as you! :hugs:


----------



## 1sttime

Can you please take me off this list - my EDD was June 22nd :cry:


----------



## emmadrumm77

1sttime I am soooo sorry hun for your loss. Take care of yourself hun xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

*June babies...............Just to let you all know that the 2nd Tri thread is up and running!! Not long now for most of you to join us all over there.*:happydance::happydance:

Here is the link 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/229203-june-babies.html


----------



## Dora

Hi I am due June 22 but am only just 12 weeks now, can I be on the list too?


----------



## emmadrumm77

Of course you can!! The more the merrier xx


----------



## sdgerrard

hi please can i be added to the list my due date is 24th june thank you!!


----------



## -Linn-

hey sdgerrard, how did your scan go? did you get a consultant appointment yet? xxx


----------



## sdgerrard

-Linn- said:


> hey sdgerrard, how did your scan go? did you get a consultant appointment yet? xxx

hiya scan went great thank you it was brilliant, they said everything looks perfect, baby was jumping around all over! they dated me back one day so i am not 12 wk untill tomorr and gave me ddate 24th june, did mention briefly to them about my concerns at the hosp but they said that they were the wrong people to ask and it needs to be my midwife who i ask (which i thought anyway) still got 2 weeks untill i see her though so no nothing has been discussed yet! hope things all ok with you! x


----------



## -Linn-

wow you are seeing your midwife late, yeah I spoke to mine about it too and she sent a referral to the hospital and then when I had my 12 week scan they gave me the consultant appointment. I saw my midwife at 8 weeks, how come your appointment is so late? Hopefully after you saw her they will sort you out fast :) Glad your scan went so well!


----------



## E&L's mummy

-Linn- said:


> hi E&Ls mummy! you sound a lot more positive! how come you are having a 34 week scan? just curious... I'm having a 22 week and a 30 week scan as well as the usual 20 week one. Will have a doppler and growth scan as my DD was small! are you having a ceserian then if you know when you are having your baby? xxxx

34 week scan to check growth as there was over 2lb difference between my girls. and yes planned c-section as DD1 was emergancy section and DD2 was a planned. just safer for both of us in the long run. my name is in there bokk and everything so unless baby needs to be here earlier my little one has a birthday already lol. 

ps can i move over now pweeeessssseeeeeeee?? lol


----------



## emmadrumm77

OOOOOOOOOH YES!!! Congrats on getting to the big 13 weeks E&L's mummy x


----------



## -Linn-

Ok E&Ls mummy I understand... I almost wish I could have a cesarian too, giving birth was really traumatic for me, but I don't want my DD to be without me for too long so trying naturally again! come on over then... xxx


----------



## Ifeelsick

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been a bit absent of late - symptoms disappeared and I got a bit freaked out :blush: Never thought I would want the nausea back lol! My nickname feels a bit silly now that the ms is past it's worst. First scan is tomorrow - feeling nervous already :wacko:

Hope everyone else is doing well - looking forward to joining you all over in 2nd tri!


----------



## -Linn-

Ifeelsick said:


> Hi every one
> 
> Sorry I've been a bit absent of late - symptoms disappeared and I got a bit freaked out :blush: Never thought I would want the nausea back lol! My nickname feels a bit silly now that the ms is past it's worst. First scan is tomorrow - feeling nervous already :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well - looking forward to joining you all over in 2nd tri!

hey I feel sick I had that as well at 9 weeks nausea disappeared and I was really worried so had a private scan now it's back and still pretty much in full swing every afternoon! You can PM the admin to change your nick if you like! Then you could just put in your siggie formerly known as Ifeelsick! 
Best of luck for your scan tomorrow, I am sure it will be fab :) But normal to be worried, I was scared to death! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Ifeelsick

-Linn- said:


> Ifeelsick said:
> 
> 
> You can PM the admin to change your nick if you like! Then you could just put in your siggie formerly known as Ifeelsick!
> 
> thanks Linn, I hadn't thought of putting my old name in my signature - I might just do that. Would be a bit weird still having that name by 3rd tri! :blush: I just didn't want to put anything like my real name as I have a few pregnant friends and want to wait until the scan before telling anyone!
> 
> I really feel for you still having the ms - hope it goes soon! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## -Linn-

I saw other people do this with their nicks, after a little while everybody will know who you are :) xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Could you take me off the list please :(


----------



## emmadrumm77

Oh NOOOOOOO Debs :cry:
I am soooooo sorry hun!! Big :hugs: to you and your family xx


----------



## -Linn-

so sorry Deb, I was hoping for better news for you :cry:


----------



## SylvieB

oh no, debbie! i'm sooo sorry for you!!! loads of hugs xxxx


----------



## -Linn-

Sylvie now that you are online, what are those caramel sweets called they do in Germany?


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi,

following scan my due date is now June 19th :happydance: Please change it :happydance:


----------



## -Linn-

glad your scan went well! xx


----------



## emmadrumm77

List all updated xx


----------



## SylvieB

linn, which caramel? the one with chocolate around? storck riesen. and other than that i just know the normal karamell from storck???


----------



## sdgerrard

-Linn- said:


> wow you are seeing your midwife late, yeah I spoke to mine about it too and she sent a referral to the hospital and then when I had my 12 week scan they gave me the consultant appointment. I saw my midwife at 8 weeks, how come your appointment is so late? Hopefully after you saw her they will sort you out fast :) Glad your scan went so well!

Hiya! i know it is very late isnt it ill be around 14 week but apparently the midwife at my surgery sees people for booking anywhere from 8-17 week!!! i would not wait untill 17 week though! but they said this is the 1st avail appointment they have for me!! at my last surgery with my son i saw midwife at 8 week, hope this doesnt affect anything to do with a referral to a consultant! will update as soon as i have seen her , take care! :hugs:


----------



## -Linn-

SylvieB said:


> linn, which caramel? the one with chocolate around? storck riesen. and other than that i just know the normal karamell from storck???

no not storck, they are like little squares, looks like a bar and inside are all little squares individually wrapped, softer than Storck! Thanks anyway... maybe my brother can find them! Hope your nausea is getting better mine seems to getting worse each day at the moment, hope it will be over soon! xxx


----------



## -Linn-

sdgerrard yes its late but I'm sure it wont affect the referral, you had the scan so they know your pregnancy is intact so once they get the referral you should get an appointment fast. I made my appointment on the day of my scan and already saw the consultant 8 days later. I can only recommend not to take your son to the appointment, we had to wait for nearly 3 hrs and my DD was not amused! Let me know how is goes, hope to see you on the 2nd tri thread soon! xxx


----------



## SylvieB

linn, i think i know what you mean but no clue what they're called...
not long now and i can move over to the other thread, only 2 more days ;)


----------



## Tulip

Deb I'm so sorry sweetie, such terrible news. Thinking of you and hubby and kids for all the comfort I can send xxx


----------



## Tashry

I'm due sometime between the 1st and the 7th - I'm splitting the difference and going with the 4th.


----------



## SarahMelissa

I had my nuchal scan yesterday and everything was great, my risk of anything being wrong chronosonally is 1 in 15,812 :) and tomorrow is my last day in 1st tri :happydance:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Tashry said:


> I'm due sometime between the 1st and the 7th - I'm splitting the difference and going with the 4th.

You are now 2nd Tri hun...............come over there. Will add you xx


----------



## xxmissngmommy

I am due june 29th with number 3 here


----------



## Bexx

Hi girls,

Thought I was having a July baby, but scan has proved otherwise. Could you put me down for the 28th of June please? :flower:


----------



## emmadrumm77

Will do hun, will pop you on our 2nd tri thread as well xx as you are now there xx


----------



## Bexx

Thanks hun, been debating whether or not I should start peeking over in 2nd tri, but looks like now's the time. :D


----------



## emmadrumm77

yes, i think everyone has moved over now x


----------



## dora78

hello
can you please take my name off the list as im now due in july 
x x x


----------



## emmadrumm77

ok Dora x


----------



## discoclare

I am due 30th June - can you add me? Do I move to 2nd tri now or next week?


----------



## emmadrumm77

discoclare, you are the last of the June babies, and you have just entered 2nd Tri hun xxxx

There is a june babies thread over there xxxx


----------

